# Web Comics Mafia XI - Soul Eater (Game Thread)



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*Moderator: Cadrien
Co-Mod: Sarun Uchiha

Winning Conditions*
Spartoi and Shibusen Factions: Arachnophobia faction eliminated, Medusa and Asura dead.
Arachnophobia Faction: Spartoi and Medusa Factions Eliminated
Medusa Faction: Spartoi and Arachnophobia Factions Eliminated
Independents: See list below

*Spoiler*: _Independent Winning Conditions_ 




Excalibur - See Role
Blair - See Role
Chrona - Can win with either Medusa or Town faction
Mifune and Angela - Can win with any faction
Gopher - Wins with Noah if he's independent. Otherwise, wins if he survives.
Asura - Wins when he is the last one able to take action (aka not role-crushed/dead).





The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night


*DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote to lynch someone.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:

[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one.

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1)

The genders of the characters may or may not reflect the gender of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.

*NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Mastermind must PM the moderator telling them their choice for the night's murder. If you have a night action, this would be the time to send those in as well.

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles able to do so.

*MISC INFO*

*DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.*

*ABSOLUTELY NO ROLE REVEALS!* Doing so will result in a mod-kill. You may _hint_ very subtly, but if you do so blatantly, you will be warned ONCE.

Also, regarding roles: You may do one action per phase. So if you have one day and two night actions, you can use the day action and one of the night actions.

*You have to be active every day phase by posting at least once.* This is to promote activity and fun. If you don't post at least once, I will modkill you instantly. If you are busy in real life, send me a PM to warn me and I will not kill you. It's not hard to be active every day, just spend 2 minutes casting you vote.

Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

If you have any further questions, just PM me.

*GAME LOG*
*Day 1*





*Night 1*


*Day 2*



*Night 2*


*Day 3*


*Night 3*


*Day 4*
​

*Night 4*


*Day 5*



*Night 5*


*Day 6*



*Night 6*


*Day 7*



*Night 7*




*Day 8*


*Night 8*


*Day 9*


*Night 9*



*Day 10*


*Night 10*


Day 11


Night 11
 (Game End)​


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*PLAYER LIST [10/37]*
1. Platinum (Hiro)
**2. Banhammer (Pot of Fire/Lightning)**
3. KizaruTaicho (Free)
4. Ishamael (Gopher)
5. sarun uchiha (Oxford)
6. Sito (Giriko)
**7. aiyanah (Chrona)**
**8. Taurus Versant (Death the Kid)**
**9. MSAL ==> Sylar (Maka)**
10. Thdyingbreed (Harvar)
11. Grahf (Arachne)
12. OTIA (Azusa)
**13. Shin Z (Shinigami)**
14. KBL (Mifune)
15. Immortal King (Joe Buttataki)
16. xingese (Nygus)
17. ETT ==> blackluster (Noah)
18. Blackluster (Sid)
**19. Tribulation ==> Nimademe (Black Star) **
20. Belphegor (Mosquito)
21. FakePeace (Eruka)
22. Kakashi Hatake ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jacqueline)
23. _Sylar_ (Justin Law)
24. Legend (EXCALIBUR) !!! 
**25. VLD (Tsubaki)**
26. Fireworks LegendaryBeauty (Feodor/Tsar Pushka)
27. Cubey (Angela)
28. Awesome (Marie)
29. Chiba (Medusa)
30. Empathy ==> gumby
31. J(alpha)mes ==> JtG (Tezca and Enrique)
32. zenieth (Asura)
**33. Greenbeast (Kim)**
34. Baroxio (Jacqueline)
35. gumby2ms (Soul)
36. Jiraiya the Gallant (Stein)
37. fokers13 - Blair

Winners
*Primary*: Legend (Excalibur)
*Secondary*: Sylar; Nimademe; VastoLorDae; Taurus Versant; Banhammer; Greenbeast; Shin - Zangetsu; aiyanah​


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*Spartoi Role List*

*Spartoi (12)*
*Maka Albarn - The Studious Scythe Meister*
[Passive - Spartoi A] - Knows who her fellow Spartoi Group A members are
[Active - Soul Perception] - Can investigate someone during the night and learn what their role is.
[Active One Shot - Witch Hunter] - If Soul is still alive can use Witch Hunter which will kill ANY target including Medusa, Arachne, and even Asura after he reveals himself.

*Soul Eater Evans - The Cool Death Scythe*
[Passive - Spartoi A] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group A members are
[Active - Adagio of the Soul] - Can make a Night kill. Cannot be used the same phase as Soul Eater/Maka is using Witch Hunter.
[Active - Grigori] - Can carry Maka away from the action during the night phase and make Maka untargetable. Cannot be used the same phase as Adagio/Maka is using Witch Hunter.

*Black★Star - The One Who Will Surpass God*
[Passive - Spartoi A] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group A members are
[Active - Black Star Big Wave Blast] - Can make a kill during the day. Tsubaki cannot use an action during the night.
[Active One Shot - Fey Blade] - Cannot be killed for 2 phases, can make 2 kills per phase: one day kill, one night kill. Black Star is then roleblocked for 2 phases after Fey Blade Mode ends. Can only be used while Tsubaki is alive.

*Tsubaki - The Voice of Reason*
[Passive - Spartoi A] Knows who her fellow Spartoi Group A members are.
[Passive - The Calm One] - Will prevent Black Star from attacking another member of either Spartoi group. 
[Active One Shot - Smoke Bomb] - Prevents any Spartoi A members from being killed during the night phase.
[Passive One Shot - Dummy Star] - ???
[Active - Chain Scythe] - Can roleblock some one during the night. 

*Death the Kid - The Symmetrical Son of Shinigami*
[Passive - Spartoi A] - Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group A members are.
[Passive - Shinigami] - Is semi-bullet proof, can only be lynched or captured.
[Passive - Symmetry Disorder] - Actions performed by and on Kid have a 50% chance of failing due to his obsession with symmetry (excluding his Sanzu Lines ability)
[Active - Covering Fire] - Is able to cover a player and protect them from being killed.
[Conditional Active - Sanzu Lines] - Either in the 8th day phase, or after he is freed from Noah's collection, his Sanzu lines will activate making him invincible for two phases and able to make a kill that will break through defenses of most sorts in each of them.

*Liz and Patty Thompson - The Twin Sisters*
[Passive - Spartoi A] Knows who their fellow Spartoi Group A members are.
[Passive - Double Role] Has two lives. Kills must specify which the target is
[Passive - A Little Crazy] Actions used on the two have a 50% chance of failing due to Patty's random craziness.
[Conditional Active - Twins] If Kid is captured or killed, one is able to use the other to attack a target (50% chance). Can only use every other phase.

*Kilik Rung - Hot Headed Bad Ass Meister*
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who her fellow Spartoi Group B members are
[Passive - Bad-Ass] Can only be killed during the day
[Active - Axel F] If the Pots are alive, Kilik can use his ultimate attack and kill a target (aside from Asura) bypassing most protection during the night phase (the three cannot use actions for 2 turns after this is used).

*Pots of Fire and Lightning - Playful Fire Weapon & Dancing Electricity Weapons*
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who their fellow Spartoi Group B members are
[Passive - Double Role] Has two lives. Kills must specify which the target is
[Active - Pot of Fire] As long as Kilik is alive, he can use Fire to attack somebody (50% Success rate, if Black Star dies, goes up to 100%) This is a dual action, meaning that it is both Kilik and the Pots' action.
[Active - Pot of Lightning] As long as Kilik is alive, he can use Lightning to roleblock someone (50% Success rate, if Tsubaki dies, goes up to 100%) This is a dual action, meaning that it is both Kilik and the Pots' action.

*Ox Ford - The Skilled General Lightning King*
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group B members are 
[Conditional Active - Back Up Investigator] If Maka is killed, he will be able to use his Soul Perception to the same ability.

*Harvar D ?clair - The Demon Lightning Spear*
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group B members are
[Passive - Teamwork] Will protect Ox Ford from being killed by normal kills.

*Kim Diehl - The Dorm Witch*
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group B members are
[Active - Regenerative Magic] - Can enable a player during the night and let them perform an action twice, cannot use same phase as doctor ability. Cannot be used on same person more than once.
[Conditional Active - Back Up Doctor] - If Kid is dead or captured, Kim will take on his Protection duties.

*Jacqueline O. Lantern Durp? - The Caring Lantern* 
[Passive - Spartoi B] Knows who his fellow Spartoi Group B members are
[Conditional Active - Back Up Roleblocker] - If Tsubaki is dead, Jackie will take on her Roleblocking duties.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*SHIBUSEN ACADEMY (12)*
*Shinigami-sama - The Grim Reaper*
[Passive - Head of Shibusen] - Receives a random piece of information from a Shibusen investigator once per night. Has the ability to redirect a Shibusen roleblock/investigation/doctor during the night. Will not learn what the original action was.
[Passive - Death City] - Cannot move from Death City and therefore his vote will not count.
[Conditional Active - Spirit] - If Asura has awakened and has attacked a member of Shibusen then Shinigami-sama may attempt to engage Asura (assuming he know who he is). 
[Passive - Spirit] - If Maka is to be lynched, Spirit will stop it.
[Active - Shinigami Chop] - Can prevent a lynch, cannot stop a person from being lynched twice in a row.
[Active - Lord Death] - Can only be killed by Asura. Cannot be lynched.
[Active - Mirrors] Can send a short (one line) message to a single person whose role Shinigami knows.

*Franken Stein - Weaponless Meister*
[Active - Shibusen Teacher] Can roleblock someone during the night phase
[Conditional Passive - A Little Insane] If investigated by Medusa and Chrona, Stein will become a serial killer independent until/unless Marie has also found him.
[Active - Infiltration] Can target someone and try to destroy the mind control machine.
[Active One Shot - Death Scythe Spirit] Stein can use Spirit and cut through a witch's protections, killing her. He will only have this opportunity once though. 

*Sid Barett - Teacher and Soldier*
[Passive - Partner] Knows who Nyugus is
[Passive - Already Dead] Is semi-bullet proof and must either be lynched or killed twice
[Active - Agent of Shibusen] Can choose a target, will either protect, roleblock, or investigate them at random
[Active - Infiltration] Can target someone and try to destroy the mind control machine.

*Nyugus - Replacement School Nurse*
[Passive - Partner] Knows who Sid is
[Active - School Nurse] Can protect someone during the night phase.

*Yumi Azusa - East Asian Death Scythe*
[Active - Senrigan] Can choose two people and map out a plan that will allow them to avoid being targeted during the night. Cannot be used the same phase as Soul Perception.
[Active - Soul Perception] Can investigate a player during the night and learn their faction. Cannot be used the same phase as Senrigan.

*Tezca Tlipoca and Enrique - South American Death Scythe and Meister*
[Passive - Illusions] Attacks against Tezca and Enrique have a 50% chance of failing. If Tezca survives, then the person who targeted him is marked. Only works while Tezca is alive.
[Passive - Double Role] Has two lives. Kills must specify which the target is
[Active - Reflections] May learn the actions of one marked target during the night phase. Only works while Tezca is alive.
[Active One Shot - Self-Reflection] ???

*Marie Mjolnir - Oceania Death Scythe*
[Active - Search for Stein] Every night, Marie can investigate a player and be told whether or not they are Stein. If they are not, there is a 5% chance that she will kill them (except in certain cases).
[Conditional Active - Izuna] - If Marie has found who Stein is, he learns who she is and the two can make a night kill.

*Feodor and Tsar Pushka - Eastern Europe Death Scythe and Meister*
[Passive - Anti-Demon Wavelength] Attacks by Giriko, Mosquito, and Chrona will fail on Feodor and Tsar.
[Passive - Double Role] Has two lives. Kills must specify which the target is
[Active One Shot - Witch Hunter O] Tsar and Feodor can work together and kill Medusa or Arachne with this attack. Doesn't work if one of them is dead.

*Hiro - Legendary Wimp*
[Active - Something better] Hiro may investigate a single person a night and see if they are Excalibur once per night phase.
[Conditional Passive - Limited Tolerance] Once Hiro has found Excalibur, he has 3 turns until he turns back into a Generic Townie.
[Conditional Active - Hiro the Atomic] ???
[Conditional Passive - Hiro the Immaculate] ???

*Joe Buttataki - Coffee Obsessed Investigator*
[Active - Perfect Soul Perception] Joe may investigate someone during the night and learn their role, regardless of who they are.
[Active One Shot - Uncle Bob's Coffee] Joe will drink the special brew he's been saving and become invulnerable for one day/night cycle

*Justin Law - Servant of God*
[Passive - Earphones] - Justin is unaffected by roleblocks
[Active - Meisterless Weapon] - During the night phase, Justin can protect someone from being killed. If their attacker is Giriko, there is a 20% chance that Giriko will die, a 20% chance that Justin will die, and a 10% chance that they will both die
[Conditional Passive - True God] - ???
[Conditional Active - Elimination of Loose Ends] - ???

DO NOT POST YET


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mafia Factions*

*Arachnophobia Mafia (4)*
*Arachne - The Heretic Witch*
[Passive - Mastermind] - Can only be killed by Lynch or Maka and Soul's/Tsar and Feordor's oneshot, appears innocent to investigations except for Eruka, Joe, and Asura's. Sends in her mafia's actions.
[Passive - Center of the Web] - Receives random piece of information learned by an investigation role
[Active - Spider Thread] - Can roleblock a target during the night
[Active - Mind Control Machine] - Every 3 nights, the Arachnophobia faction may choose a target and try to recruit them. This will fail if they are Shinigami, Medusa, Excalibur, or Asura. They will then control the converted person's actions. The person will not know that they have been converted until the next day phase. If ANY member of arachnophobia is targeted with Infiltration, then the machine will be destroyed.

*Mosquito - The Immortal Butler*
[Passive - 1000 Years Strong] - Has 5 lives (can still be lynched in one go)
[Conditional Active - 200 Years Ago] - If he has been killed twice, he can choose a target during the night time and have a 25% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura
[Conditional Active - 400 Years Ago] - If he has been killed trice, during the night time can choose a target and have a 50% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura
[Conditional Active - 800 Years Ago] - If he is on his last life, during the night time can choose a target and have a 90% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura

*Giriko - The Dark Weapon*
[Passive - Method in Madness] - If the rest of Arachnophobia is dead and Asura is alive, Giriko gains another life due to his madness giving him the drive to switch to another body at the last minute.
[Active - In Gear] - Can perform a night kill that bypasses Doctor Protection. It can still be roleblocked though.
[Conditional Passive - Loyal Son] - If Arachne gets killed and Giriko is alive. Giriko takes over the godfather role. He does not however, gain Arachne's other powers.

*Noah - The Collector*
[Passive - True Motive] - Becomes Independent Faction if Arachne dies.
[Conditional Active - In Control] - ???
[Conditional Passive - Seven Sins] - As long as Gopher is alive, Noah will reincarnate to each of the other six sins after dying. The sin is randomly selected after the first. See Book of Eibon ability.

*Rogue Witch Faction (3)*
*Medusa - Rogue Gorgon Sister*
[Passive - Mastermind] - Appears innocent to investigations (except for Joe or Sid) and can only be killed by lynch or Witch-Hunter.
[Conditional Passive - Vector Snakes] - As long as she isn't lynched, there is a 50% chance that she will take control of a new body if/when she is killed. She will lose the [Miss Information] ability in this form.
[Conditional Passive - Gorgon Sisters] If Arachne is killed before Medusa then Medusa has the option to transfer herself to Arachne's body. She will lose [_Miss Information_] and [_Vector Snakes_], but will gain [_Spider Thread_].
[Active - Miss Information] - Can feed either Shinigami-sama or Arachne a piece of false information during the night phase.
[Active One Shot - My Dear Sister] - A single time, Medusa can PM the mod and point the finger at someone, whether they are truly Arachne or not.

*Eruka - Medusa's Unwilling Assistant*
[Passive - Survivor] - Only goal is to survive this all.
[Active - Henchwitch] - Can either protect, investigate, or roleblock someone.

*Free - The Immortal Werewolf*
[Passive - Immortal] - Can only be lynched or captured by Noah.
[Passive - A True Man] - If Eruka is attacked, Free will stop what he's doing and protect her from being harmed.
[Active - Wolf Wolves] - Can cast a spell that will roleblock someone (50% chance)
[Active One Shot - Spatial Magic] - Can trap someone in his spatial magic for 3 phases, during which neither Free or the player targeted will be able to do anything, including have their votes count. This gets negated if Eruka is attacked.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*Independent Roles*

*INDEPENDENT (7)*
*Excalibur - Legendary Annoyance*
[Passive - Jester] - Wins the game if lynched. The game will continue to determine secondary winners.
[Conditional Passive - Hiro's Blade] - If found by Hiro, Excalibur cannot be killed by anything until Hiro puts him back at the end of 3 phases.
[Passive - BWAKAME!] - ???

*Blair - Feline Enchantress*
[Passive - Cat Witch] Must be killed 3 times, or lynched once
[Passive - Good GuyGirl] Wins if Town wins
[Active - Pumpkin Pumpkin] Can use magic once a night to protect or attack a player.

*Chrona - Child of the The Black Blood*
[Conditional Passive - *Divided Loyalties*] - If Chrona is investigated by Maka, she will join Shibusen's side. If Eruka investigates her after Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona will increase Stein's insanity and flee, becoming part of the Rogue Witch Faction. 
[Conditional Passive - *Friendship*] If Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona may choose defend one of them her new friends (by PMing the mod the character she wants to defend) and take the brunt of the attack. This will NOT role-crush the attacker. This ability disappears if she is recruited by Eruka.
[Conditional Active - *Mother*] If Chrona has become part of the Rogue Witch Faction, she can make a night kill.
[Passive - *Black Blood*] Can only be lynched. 25% chance of rolecrushing anyone who attacks her.

*Mifune - Guardian Ronin*
[Passive - Guardian] - He will role block anyone who tries to kill Angela. If they try a second time, he will kill them.
[Conditional Active - For Her Sake] - If Angela has been investigated by a faction, Mifune will work for them and gain a day kill ability.
[Conditional Trigger One Shot - Angela] - If Angela has been killed somehow, Mifune may strike out against 3 targets.

*Angela - Child Witch*
[Passive - Generic] No Powers. Mifune defends her. That's it. 

*Gopher - Noah's Henchman*
[Passive - Book of Eibon] As long as Gopher is alive, each time Noah is kiled he will retrieve the Book of Eibon and Noah will resurrect as a new sin. The list of sins is below. If he is investigated, the investigator will learn who he is and one of his abilities.

*Spoiler*: __ 



	• Greed [Collection] 
		Noah starts out in this form. If Noah is successfully targeted by an action by anyone other than Kid, Chrona, 					Justin, Free, or Stein; they will have a 25% chance of dying. The 5 mentioned will instead have a 75% chance of 				being captured in the book of Eibon. Captured players votes do not count and they cannot use actions. When he dies, 			anyone captured is released.

	• Wrath [Devastation]
		???

	• Lust [Seduction]
		???

	• Sloth [Sedation]
		Roleblock two targets at night

	• Gluttony [Consumption]
		???

	• Pride [Manipulation]
		???

	• Envy [Insinuation]
		???



[Passive - Grigori] If attacked there is a 50% chance that Gopher can escape using his wings.

*Asura - The Kishin*
[Passive - Seclusion] - Cannot be killed nor lynched by anyone, nor successfully investigated by anyone other than Justin or Joe until Arachnophobia and the Rogue witch faction is both gone, or if the game has reached the 9th day phase.
[Passive - Insanity Aura] - Anyone other than Maka, Feodor, or Shinigami who attempts to kill him will have their attack bounced off to someone else.
[Conditional Passive - Insanity Wave] If his seclusion has ended, a wave of insanity will spread, affecting a random target the first phase of his awakening, two random targets the phase after, and so on. The effects of this will vary
[Conditional Active - Vajra] If his seclusion has ended, Asura may target a single person and kill them unless they are Shinigami, Noah, Free, or Chrona. Noah will have a 50% chance of capturing him or dying, Free and Chrona will be roleblocked for the rest of game and if they are targeted again, they will be killed. If Shinigami is targeted, then each of them will have a 50% chance of dying.


DO NOT POST YET


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

*DAY 0 (Game start)*

​


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

First post. Time to read the roles, and then vote.

Edit: I meant roles, not rules.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## KBL (Jul 16, 2011)

Good  thread.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch msal]*
getting this day off to a good start


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn a lot of roles to read well better get to it. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

It's finally started!!! Imma read the roles and rules for this game.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

So many roles 


Gotta get my chessboard on


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like an awesome game Cadrien from reading some of the roles.

I see no mention of how you will handle role reveals. Can we reveal or not?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Derp derp, gimme a sec here. 

I'll answer it here and up at the top. NO ROLE REVEALS!

Also, I added a countdown till night phase.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Already read the roles before posting


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

> [Active - Shinigami Chop] - Can prevent a lynch, cannot stop a person from being lynched twice in a row.



If this turns out anything like the WWE game I think I am going to cry.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]* It just feels right


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

I have also added clarification about how many actions per phase may be used. Forgive my many errors please! 

I have got a lot going on at the moment, both irl and online haha.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rafaella]
*
Let's do this.This isn't random.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 16, 2011)

The sheer size of that role list makes me tired.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Cad I swear to God if Cubey turns out to be the Jester...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Rafaella]
> *
> Let's do this.This isn't random.



lol this is so random


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I shouldn't bring MSN convos in here but...


*Spoiler*: _Chat in The Heart Group_ 



Matt says:
 I don't
 too many masons
 Too much overpowered shit
 too many details
 I have to make a fucking outline out of it
Ruka says:
 forget outlines
 play without readingt the roles until they become relevant
Matt says:
 sounds like mafia
 not wanting a townie to know information

Ruka says:
 i never read the roles as town or mafia  




Matt is me. Ruka is Rafaella. This is better than most day one lynches


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

< mfw i've said in that in game threads before


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

This is the first time I read the roles in about 10 games.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

MSN convo's are not admissible as evidence...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

awesome takes evidence from anywhere


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Then take my advice as a grain of salt.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome's face when the aiyanah lynch goes through.



*[Vote lynch Rafaella]*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Msn chat used. Will that be exhibit A?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Awesome]*

Bullshit evidence calls for a bullshit vote.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Evidence is evidence. When a cop finds someone kill someone with their own eyes, and they investigate the scene the next day, is the cop a good enough witness?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol you should attack me to see how harmless my role is
or you could investigate me to learn that i'm innocent
i dont read role lists btw, ever


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Continue with the lynch. This will bring evidence.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, its better than voting without any reason.

*[vote lynch Rafaella]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol whatevs, i dont mind this lynch happening just to prove someone wrong


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

What does that have to do with not reading the roles? Aiya wings it from the start and when it gets more managable then he reads the role.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

For future reference. I would greatly prefer it if there were NO TALKING ABOUT THE GAME OUTSIDE THE GAME. 

Thanks 

EDIT: It was even in the rules man 



> DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless you are Mafia discussing it with other mafia). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

no no, let this lynch happen


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol whatevs, i dont mind this lynch happening just to prove someone wrong



I know how you feel.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Well aiy, Awesome thinks he has a day one meta 

I wonder if hes wrong


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i dont care really considering i never read the roles until they become relevant to whats happening in the thread
let awesome test his meta reads


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope you know your own role


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Last time Awesome tested his meta he was wrong. Can't remember what game that was though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> I hope you know your own role


i read my pm and that's it until usually about the 3rd or 4th phase
i'm not even masoned with anyone


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rafaella] <3*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Last game I actually played was UG -> Got mafia day one
Last game I was barely in -> WWE mafia: Was about to get day one lynched as the Town's hero.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Last time Awesome tested his meta he was wrong. Can't remember what game that was though.



The last time i remember was the Uchiha gods game, and he pressured Rofl. If its anything else, then i wasn't part of the game.



Rafaella said:


> i read my pm and that's it until usually about the 3rd or 4th phase
> i'm not even masoned with anyone



Im aware of how you play, bro.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

interesting 
*[change vote lynch awesome]*
i'll leave this here for future generations if this lynch goes through


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote no lynch]*

Noob here won't be jumping on the bandwagon until i get more evidence

//Anyone feels like keeping track of votes maybe?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> The last time i remember was the Uchiha gods game, and he pressured Rofl. If its anything else, then i wasn't part of the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Im aware of how you play, bro.



I don't think it was that game. Awesome was completely wrong with his meta test. The reboot to UG was a fun but a joke.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

My only query is, if aiyanah isn't a mason of anykind, why J T G is white knighting him so early in the bandwagon.

Of course that's just a thought.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

My day one meta is getting mafia day one. In the UG game, I just sat back as they lynched me; John Cena: The town's hero. Those are the only two recent games.

And MSAL, that was the info I was getting at.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

you do know there are a ton of players that get mafia on day 1 right?
its no ones specific meta


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I haven't been wrong recently.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, please do keep in mind the winning conditions folks


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> My only query is, if aiyanah isn't a mason of anykind, why J T G is white knighting him so early in the bandwagon.
> 
> Of course that's just a thought.



I think you are exaggerating a bit mate he was pointing out what he regarded as facts for the most part.However the intentions remain indeed


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I haven't been wrong recently.


no one is wrong on day 1

instances of day 1 mafia reads:
*every game here*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And MSAL, that was the info I was getting at.



Well im taking no sides. Im just noticing already that J T G is becoming very aggressive in his defence of Rafaella, and its still early days where votes shift around.

This coming especially after aiyanah declared he wasn't a mason.

So my thought is, why does J T G defend aiyanah so, and aggressive towards you, if aiyanah is not a mason?

He could be just genuinely defending ofc, but it seems a bit odd at this stage, thats all im saying.



Rafaella said:


> you do know there are a ton of players that get mafia on day 1 right?
> its no ones specific meta



Correct, but awesoem is genuinely more aggressive in the first phase, then peters off depending on the game. I think that's what he means.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol John Cena.

@Cadrien: Quick clarification - we have to kill Medusa, but not the rest of her faction?


> Spartoi and Shibusen Factions: Arachnophobia faction eliminated, Medusa and Asura dead.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup else it would be Witch Rogue Faction or something


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Rafaella]*

no day one cubey lynch


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Indeed, though I might change that. We'll see how the game goes for the first couple of days.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lets make this easy cause i'm gonna get tired of this eventually
have maka investigate me
maka is a role cop
that should ease all your suspicions


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> My only query is, if aiyanah isn't a mason of anykind, why J T G is white knighting him so early in the bandwagon.
> 
> Of course that's just a thought.



Not white knighting. I can't lead my own lynch?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

@Cadrien: No no, it's fine the way it is 

Also I've got you covered, whoever asked for vote tracking.

Rafa ? 5 (Awesome, LegendaryBeauty, MSAL, Sito, KizaruTaicho)
Awesome ? 2 (JTG, Rafa)
Cubey ? 1 (Sylar)
No Lynch ? 1 (Fokers)


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Not white knighting. I can't lead my own lynch?



You are showing fierce protection of Rafaella, thats all im saying.

Im not pointing any fingers yet, the game is too early for such a thing


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lets make this easy cause i'm gonna get tired of this eventually
> have maka investigate me
> maka is a role cop
> that should ease all your suspicions



You could always be Arachne


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*

Wagoning


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> You are showing fierce protection of Rafaella, thats all im saying.
> 
> Im not pointing any fingers yet, the game is too early for such a thing



 I didn't notice.

Anyway lynch Awesome.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I didn't notice.
> 
> Anyway lynch Awesome.



Fix your vote please man


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Fix your vote please man



I was telling people to lynch Awesome. I already voted for him


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I was telling people to lynch Awesome. I already voted for him



Ah sorry my bad


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> You could always be Arachne



unfortunately i dont care what that role does as it has nothing to do with me
maka's role, however, does
hence why i bothered to read that role


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*
> 
> Wagoning


lol classic bandwagon


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lets make this easy cause i'm gonna get tired of this eventually
> have maka investigate me
> maka is a role cop
> that should ease all your suspicions



Thats never a good answer in a game.

You could be Arachnia, Medusa or Asura, all innocent to investigations/innocent until certain criteria is reached.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

I think I know Rafa role.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

wtf does role cop mean these days?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Thats never a good answer in a game.
> 
> You could be Arachnia, Medusa or Asura, all innocent to investigations/innocent until certain criteria is reached.



Medusa is not innocent to Maka though and we shouldn't care about Asura anyways for now(can't be lynched).


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

whatevs
done defending myself
just got a warning via pm saying i'm close to breaking the rules


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> whatevs
> done defending myself
> just got a warning via pm saying i'm close to breaking the rules



I am slow enough to not have realised why.


----------



## KBL (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Medusa is not innocent to Maka though and we shouldn't care about Asura anyways for now(can't be lynched).



Thats true for Medusa, but i did mention certain roles.

This game is going to be cerebral and i think peopl will have to eyes open.

Its possible for instance that J T G and aiyanah could be Spartoi members.

Aiyanah did say he wasn't a mason though.


That should be cleared up first. Can the Spartoi communicate with each other in any form?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I am slow enough to not have realised why.


go through my posts while reading the role list
it will become clear soon enough


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> That should be cleared up first. Can the Spartoi communicate with each other in any form?


No. They can only talk in the thread. I made it implicitly clear that they could not talk outside of here.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Yup I know aiya role.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

>mfw i give town a solution to this and instead get bandwagoned


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

What does mfw mean?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually, you are trying to get a cop modkilled. The cop can't role reveal, and you're asking for the cop to investigate you. That's mafia play.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't you read the rules aiyanny? 

obvious mafia is obvious.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What does mfw mean?


my face when



Awesome said:


> Actually, you are trying to get a cop modkilled. The cop can't role reveal, and you're asking for the cop to investigate you. That's mafia play.


>implying the cop will be stupid enough to reveal on the second day
>implying the cop will have any reason to reveal after investigating me


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Yup I know aiya role.



.....what is it ?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Cubey]*

Hmm.

I know who are you implying.

Only night time will give the clear results.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Hopping on the wagon for now since it seems the vote is going through anyways but i remain unconvinced.

[*change vote Rafaella*]


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Read aiya's post, then look at the role list. It then becomes obvious.

Are we even allowed to reveal other players?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

No I don't think so  my B


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

It doesn't say anything about that. So I'm assuming yes. I still don't get who aiyanah is though.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

@ J T G.

No we are not.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Taurus Versant]*

I have a better feeling he's mafia.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Harmless pro town role.I think i get it

[*change vote no lynch]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Read aiya's post, then look at the role list. It then becomes obvious.
> 
> Are we even allowed to reveal other players?


it would be a bother being a role cop and not being able to reveal other roles



Awesome said:


> It doesn't say anything about that. So I'm assuming yes. I still don't get who aiyanah is though.


you are just not awesome enough to grasp such things


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

My only guess is Eruka, but you still aren't useless if that's the case.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

This is my ruling on things: You are allow to suggest that someone is a character.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

wrong
i'll say wrong to any guess of yours lol
just have maka do what i said she should


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Raf might be a substitute role?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

There are no backup roles that aren't masons.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

you guys are very elaborate in what you think i can do 
just have maka do what i said she should
town will profit


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Raf might be a substitute role?



I know who he is suggesting.

Maka should investigate him tonight.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Rafa can you make it any more obvious. At this point Maka probably shouldn't even bother.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i have to make it obvious for certain people belphy


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch Taurus Versant]*
> 
> I have a better feeling he's mafia.



People wonder who to vote for but doesn't follow the person that tell them who.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it i am retarded.Yes even i got it now(those many roles are chaotic)

//Perhaps you shouldn't have revealed so much if you are who i think you are


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Lol Rafa can you make it any more obvious. At this point Maka probably shouldn't even bother.



Its worth the risk regardless of the outcome you are most certainly thinking of.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> People wonder who to vote for but doesn't follow the person that tell them who.



okay
*[change vote lynch tv]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh I see. I skipped over that role a few times. Claiming Chrona? 

Maka should investigate you tonight then.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

Back to my second vote.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you want to get her modkilled?

*[change vote lynch taurus versant]*

Hope you know what you are doing J t G.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

inb4       gg


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

She doesn't have to say anything about it. I'm asking everybody else if I'm right 

But still, lynch J t G. He was too defending of an independent.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

ok im here, didnt miss much


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> She doesn't have to say anything about it. I'm asking everybody else if I'm right
> 
> But still, lynch J t G. He was too defending of an independent.



That was before the role hint and that makes it even better cuz our numbers will increase by one.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch fokers13]*

Follow me people. I'm correct. Every new guy plays the newbie card. But fokers ain't a newbie. He's been lurking since forever and he knows how everything works. He's just fooling us into believing he's harmless.

Deadly Mafia right there. No BS, this game is serious biznezz for me.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Mafia often side with town for town cred, which is what it appeared to be what you were doing. Of course, you wouldn't know if aiyanah was town or independent.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch fokers13]*
> 
> Follow me people. I'm correct. Every new guy plays the newbie card. But fokers ain't a newbie. He's been lurking since forever and he knows how everything works. He's just fooling us into believing he's harmless.
> 
> Deadly Mafia right there. No BS, this game is serious biznezz for me.



Obvious maf or trolling?Idk.I joined one month ago NF and i have watched one mafia game(Zelda one)


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch fokers13]*
> 
> Follow me people. I'm correct. Every new guy plays the newbie card. But fokers ain't a newbie. He's been lurking since forever and he knows how everything works. He's just fooling us into believing he's harmless.
> 
> Deadly Mafia right there. No BS, this game is serious biznezz for me.



No double caimpaigning. Vig should take out forkers13

forkers13 did lurk my game for the longest time too.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Do we really want to give Medusa Faction another night kill.

(Hint: The answer is no.)


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

shin doing the biz?
can we get a day kill on fokers or tv?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> No double caimpaigning. Vig should take out forkers13
> 
> forkers13 did lurk my game for the longest time too.



Check my post.Also if i were a lurker as you guys are claiming i wouldn't be commenting on the quality of the game i would be invisifagging.

Clarification:JtG's game is the Zelda game which as i mentioned before is the only game i have watched.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

If we go for a day kill, fokers argument has more substance than tv, which seems a bit random.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Mafia often side with town for town cred, which is what it appeared to be what you were doing. Of course, you wouldn't know if aiyanah was town or independent.



That wouldn't give mafia definate town cred and is very easy to notice later on. Now that we know aiya can join town it turned for the better. Town is allowed to defend town as well. It doesn't always have to be mafia.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

tv is shin?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Foker, you *are *invisifagging. You don't have to be a lurker to invisifag.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes but i took that up really recently 2-3days ago.During the Zelda game i was normal mode(where's FW when you need him).


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

I have work in 45 minutes folks. I'll be gone for a few hours so don't expect any updates for a bit if any actions get sent in. And no rule breaking either.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Why does Foker seem like Azn 2.0?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> If we go for a day kill, fokers argument has more substance than tv, which seems a bit random.



They're about the same to me. Doesn't make Forker mafia because he's not a newb. That would be we're all mafia, but for safe measures a attack can be done on him.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

send in your actions now meng


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why does Foker seem like Azn 2.0?



lol i thought the same thing until azn complained about fokers in the heart


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure TV isn't in the mafia, JTG.

But can someone explain to me who aiyanah is? I mean, I remember seeing that name before in a different Mafia game, but currently such a person has never posted before in this thread, have they? Did the person change their user name or something?

And, while I would rather vote "no lynch" for the first day, jumping on the bandwagon is too fun an oportunity to miss! 

Of course, which bandwagon should I go with?

I think I'll go with the first
*
[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Do we really want to give Medusa Faction another night kill.
> 
> (Hint: The answer is no.)



You have a very good point here.

Once Chrona is recruited, Eruka can bring her over to the rogue witch group.



*There is no point in recruiting Chrona until Eruka is killed*


Actually in hindsight, this would be an excellent mafia tactic. Claiming Chrona, becasue they hope people will see the role and go against investigating, therefore bypassing that person in suspicion of being Chrona 

Possibilities possibilities.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Seems like standard dupe deflection, imo. Complain about the person so no one suspects it's you.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are we asking for a daykill when we know next to nothing about anything? If we even do want one today, it should be later in the phase and based on something with more substance than playing the newb card or whatever TV's done.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure TV isn't in the mafia, JTG.
> 
> But can someone explain to me who aiyanah is? I mean, I remember seeing that name before in a different Mafia game, but currently such a person has never posted before in this thread, have they? Did the person change their user name or something?
> 
> ...


you'll never know who aiyanah is 

lol jk i changed my name


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure TV isn't in the mafia, JTG.
> 
> But can someone explain to me who aiyanah is? I mean, I remember seeing that name before in a different Mafia game, but currently such a person has never posted before in this thread, have they? Did the person change their user name or something?
> 
> ...



Rafaella is Aiyanah


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

To people comparing me with Azn:you are more fit to observe the similarities between us as you know her playing style but at least i don't troll people into killing me when i am town.

Also i am a guy.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch Rafaella]*

Do this to avoid giving the Rogue Witch faction another kill. This is the best lynch so far, actually. Do you want to give the independents another kill?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Rafaella]*
> 
> Do this to avoid giving the Rogue Witch faction another kill. This is the best lynch so far, actually. Do you want to give the independents another kill?



Can chroma nk before she is converted?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Why are we asking for a daykill when we know next to nothing about anything? If we even do want one today, it should be later in the phase and based on something with more substance than playing the newb card or whatever TV's done.



I agree, but in a mafia game with killing roles, such logic is not followed. People like to use them quickly.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

No. However, I'd rather not give the independents another kill while there are already too many killing abilities in this game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Rafaella]*
> 
> Do this to avoid giving the Rogue Witch faction another kill. This is the best lynch so far, actually. Do you want to give the independents another kill?


never thought i would say this, but, your foolish


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

OK then. But don't let him fade into the background. The dude has plans.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> You have a very good point here.
> 
> Once Chrona is recruited, Eruka can bring her over to the rogue witch group.
> 
> ...


Just realized that. If anything we shouldn't talk about the negatives of it because the mafia could not have thought of it and now they will.


Belphegor said:


> Why are we asking for a daykill when we know next to nothing about anything? If we even do want one today, it should be later in the phase and based on something with more substance than playing the newb card or whatever TV's done.


We won't get any info without any actions. Right now no one has anything so unless you think someone can find a competant mafia on pure scumhunting skills on day 1 then direct me to that person.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> OK then. But don't let him fade into the background. The dude has plans.



Plans of becoming a better player


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm, I wonder if I had meant to give Chrona's role benefits for being with Town. I suspect that I had meant to. Huh. How to fix this? I'll think about it while I'm at work.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

I say we lynche Taurus Versant and see what happens at night. If rafa is a rouge witch we lynch him next day.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

hehehehehehe
*[change vote lynch rafaella]*
bandwagon get before the benefits outweigh the cons


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> You have a very good point here.
> 
> Once Chrona is recruited, Eruka can bring her over to the rogue witch group.
> 
> ...



Town shouldn't even be worrying about Chrona right now. It isn't like she has any decent abilities, bringing her to Shibusen has little benefit for us until the endgame and brings the risk of handing Medusa another night kill.

Also Chrona's win condition requires her to be with Town or Medusa, and it'd be kind of hilarious to see her stranded in limbo for the entire game.

Your point about it being a mafia tactic is a good one though. Have we got a non-Maka cop who can make the check?

@JTG: Tribulation could probably do it.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just realized that. If anything we shouldn't talk about the negatives of it because the mafia could not have thought of it and now they will.



That is true. However in thread is the only chance town have to collaborate. Its important to be clear for the sake of brevity.

Plus, mafia may be lethargic, especially on day one.


Either way, aiyanah is back on my radar for now.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I say we lynche Taurus Versant and see what happens at night. If rafa is a rouge witch we lynch him next day.



JtG i suspect TV is just a hunch?Also  at thinking TV is shin


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

[Conditional Passive - *Friendship*] - If Chrona is investigated by  Maka, she will join Shibusen's side. If Eruka investigates her after  Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona will increase Stein's insanity  and flee, becoming part of the Rogue Witch Faction.

I read that wrong, lol. We can just leave aiyanah alone for now, in that case. Actually, leaving Rafaella alone is the best choice available for right now.

*[change vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]

*But still, like MSAL said, that could very well be a mafia tactic to get rid of suspicion.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant] *


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

you guys are so silly


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Rafaella]*

Fuck it, I'm lynching aiyanah. There are really no cons to this. We get no benefits from Chrona if we recruit her, if we do recruit her the Witch faction gets another kill, and there is the possibility he is lying.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Your point about it being a mafia tactic is a good one though. Have we got a non-Maka cop who can make the check?
> 
> .



Yes we have.



> Joe Buttataki - Coffee Obsessed Investigator
> [Active - Perfect Soul Perception] Joe may investigate someone during the night and learn their role, regardless of who they are.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH AIYANAH]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*



fokers13 said:


> Obvious maf or trolling?Idk.I joined one month ago NF and i have watched one mafia game(Zelda one)


You joined a month ago and you have 2.4k post's already .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i'm gonna lol when cadrien edits the town benefits


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Town shouldn't even be worrying about Chrona right now. It isn't like she has any decent abilities, bringing her to Shibusen has little benefit for us until the endgame and brings the risk of handing Medusa another night kill.
> 
> Also Chrona's win condition requires her to be with Town or Medusa, and it'd be kind of hilarious to see her stranded in limbo for the entire game.
> 
> ...



Are you role hinting right now?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Am i the only one who finds Awesome's vote shuffling thing suspicious?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 16, 2011)

Welp, off to work guys. See you in 5 hours or so.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*
> 
> You joined a month ago and you have 2.4k post's already .



All my posts are on SSBP though(i only learned about mafia games like 10days ago max).


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Am i the only one who finds Awesome's vote shuffling thing suspicious?



lol your not the only one


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> [Conditional Passive - *Friendship*] - If Chrona is investigated by  Maka, she will join Shibusen's side. If Eruka investigates her after  Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona will increase Stein's insanity  and flee, becoming part of the Rogue Witch Faction.
> 
> I read that wrong, lol. We can just leave aiyanah alone for now, in that case. Actually, leaving Rafaella alone is the best choice available for right now.
> 
> ...



I know your vote is no longer on me but why would I need suspicion off me when I was never under suspicion?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

I find it suspicious you guys were so ready to jump on awesome's  changing votes.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol your not the only one



And another question.I remember Awesome claiming in the Zelda game always being townie.Is he always that active when playing?

//We are not jumping on anything at least not i i am merely pointing out stuff i find noteworthy(unless you are talking about the people bandwagoning).


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Laters Cadrien!

@JTG: Lol if I were that role, I'd have to be retarded to hint now.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

More like trying to figure out what's the best decision for town. And yes, I am still forever townie, and I'm always this active.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

So, is Spartoi A & B two different mafias or what?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

There will always be a lot of shuffling in phase one, unless that person decides to follow their gut instinct, aka Mio.


Edit: @ J T G. Spartoi are pro town, but seperated into two factions it seems, hence A and B


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

who's got two thumbs ad does not want to read nine pages to get caught up on the first phase of a mafia game?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Spartoi and Shibusen are all one big town I believe  but I will look back at the list.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> More like trying to figure out what's the best decision for town. And yes, I am still forever townie, and I'm always this active.



Wants best for townies but doesn't follow person that leads the way.(Me)

Imma read the role again but Chrona can't be a witch until after Maka investigates him/her first.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> So, is Spartoi A & B two different mafias or what?



Spartoi are masons not mafia afaic.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I find it suspicious you guys were so ready to jump on awesome's  changing votes.


lots of suspicious things have happened already



fokers13 said:


> And another question.I remember Awesome claiming in the Zelda game always being townie.Is he always that active when playing?
> 
> //We are not jumping on anything at least not i i am merely pointing out stuff i find noteworthy(unless you are talking about the people bandwagoning).


awesome is at the start of a mafia streak and wants no one to know


----------



## Sylar (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey is in this game. Most people are not voting to lynch him. Can you spot the problem Ban?


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

what is this, I don't even
*[Vote Lynch people who do not lynch cubey]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Why lynch Aiyanah without waiting for Cadrien to post the rest of the role. It might just be something we want. 

Hold your horses ya'll. The day is young. :33


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey is probably Excalibur to many similarities  for him not to be


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Imma read the role again but Chrona can't be a witch until after Maka investigates him/her first.



Also, if Chrona becomes a part of the witch faction, and finds Stein, she can turn him insane and anti-town.

Tbh Belohy is correct. 

The simple answer is ignore Chrona for now. It could definitely be a mafia diversion/misdirection tactic.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey is probably Excalibur to many similarities  for him not to be



Isn't excalibur harmless though?and in fact useful as it can probably power up one of the townies?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

They want to lynch him if they lynch him he wins (if he's Excalibur). And if Cubey wins I will rage quit this game and never play another mafia game for the rest of my life.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

@MSAL- Makes sense.


*Everyone, vote for Taurus Versant. My gut tells me he's mafia.*


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

What can excalibur do?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Excalibur - Legendary Annoyance
[Passive - Jester] - Wins the game if lynched. The game will continue to determine secondary winners.
[Conditional Passive - Hiro's Blade] - If found by Hiro, Excalibur cannot be killed by anything until Hiro puts him back at the end of 3 phases.
[Passive - BWAKAME!] - ???


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> What can excalibur do?



He has no innate abilities but when discovered by Hiro he gives him 2 new abilities for 3night phases?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Why lynch Aiyanah without waiting for Cadrien to post the rest of the role. It might just be something we want.
> 
> Hold your horses ya'll. The day is young. :33


waiting is so old school


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafa – 6 (LegendaryBeauty, Sito, Zenieth, Rafa, Awesome, Legend)
Cubey – 3 (Sylar, MSAL, Baroxio)
JTG – 2 (KizaruTaicho, Thdyingbreed)
No Lynch – 1 (Fokers)
Taurus Versant – (JTG, Fokers)
Fokers – 1 (Shin)

So once again it falls to me to kick town into gear.

Rafa is a poor lynch option. We already have all the info we're going to get from him, and JTG is a lot more suspicious in my opinion. He needs to be pressed for why he defended Rafa so adamantly and where his suspicions of TV come form.

However, he's a good vigkill option. Like Awesome said - if he's Chronus, then it's really no big deal for town to lose him. If he's lying, then it's almost a sure bet that he's scum. Killing D1 is pretty much an utter crapshoot, so we might as well get someone whose death is guaranteed not to fuck us over.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

thats my fave side character 

whoever hiro is should try it on cubey


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

Going with the flow *[vote lynch Taurus Versant]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

That was supposed to look more like this:

Rafa – 6 (LegendaryBeauty, Sito, Zenieth, Rafa, Awesome, Legend)
Cubey – 3 (Sylar, MSAL, Baroxio)
JTG – 2 (KizaruTaicho, Thdyingbreed)
Taurus Versant – 2 (JTG, Fokers)
Fokers – 1 (Shin)

Christ, Bel, fucking learn to read you imbecile


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Rafa – 6 (LegendaryBeauty, Sito, Zenieth, Rafa, Awesome, Legend)
> Cubey – 3 (Sylar, MSAL, Baroxio)
> JTG – 2 (KizaruTaicho, Thdyingbreed)
> No Lynch – 1 (Fokers)
> ...



Why am i both in nl and in TV lynch?.Also cool summary.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *Everyone, vote for Taurus Versant. My gut tells me he's mafia.*



Im not getting anything from tv. He can be quiet at times. I will wait to see how he responds before i act on this, if at all.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Shitz man this is goin fast hard to keep up.*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Im not getting anything from tv. He can be quiet at times. I will wait to see how he responds before i act on this, if at all.



I don't think that a true mafia would be speaking out in this manner though either.I mean if TV flips town JtG is getting lynched 99%.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> Going with the flow *[vote lynch Taurus Versant]*



Using red is suspicious


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Rafa ? 6 (LegendaryBeauty, Sito, Zenieth, Rafa, Awesome, Legend)
> Cubey ? 3 (Sylar, MSAL, Baroxio)
> JTG ? 2 (KizaruTaicho, Thdyingbreed)
> No Lynch ? 1 (Fokers)
> ...



Since when is it bad to defend someone?

It is day 1 and no action has been entered. Taurus Versant is a gut feeling but if you guys don't know who to vote for then follow the TV one. It's not that hard.

Vigs should go for Sylar. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Using red is suspicious



*Really? Perhaps I am mafia or maybe inderpendent, ya'll never know.*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Btw as Shin pointed out already we should wait to see what the advantages of making Chrona town are.I mean she might become immune to conversion for some rounds or something.Don't vig her senselessly.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

lets lynch the scum


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> I don't think that a true mafia would be speaking out in this manner though either.I mean if TV flips town JtG is getting lynched 99%.



Its amazing how easily people can give themselves away through words.

At some time tv would have to defend himself, so its best to at least give him a chance to counter.

However, que cera cera.

If thats the towns decision to follow then i will surely oblige. As long as there is consistency.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

So, town, who do you want to lynch?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> *Really? Perhaps I am mafia or maybe inderpendent, ya'll never know.*



There are ways to find out


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> *Its amazing how easily people can give themselves away through words.*
> 
> At some time tv would have to defend himself, so its best to at least give him a chance to counter.
> 
> ...



And you are quoting my post.Crazy assumption to make that you are referring to me.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Im not getting anything from tv. He can be quiet at times. I will wait to see how he responds before i act on this, if at all.



We won't learn nothing if we don't pressure him. You want a lynch target but won't go with any that are out on the table. What are you planning?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Since when is it bad to defend someone?
> 
> It is day 1 and no action has been entered. Taurus Versant is a gut feeling but if you guys don't know who to vote for then follow the TV one. It's not that hard.
> 
> Vigs should go for Sylar. Just a gut feeling.



@JTG: It's totally anti-town to defend someone. The entire point of pressuring suspects is to get information. If you defend them, the pressure comes off and we get no information.

And for a gut feeling, you seem awfully confident about it, if the bold text in size 7 font is any indication. And now you want us to kill someone on another pure whim? Not buying it.

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Rafa]*

I'd like to wait for TV to respond before I I vote against him.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Hey MSAL I just figured out ya role fool ya jus gave it away.... I am gonna enjoy seein ya face when I tell ya the next time we speak it'll be a LOL!!*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

^The fuck


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Are you implying that i slipped?



Have you slipped? 




Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We won't learn nothing if we don't pressure him. You want a lynch target but won't go with any that are out on the table. What are you planning?



Some people certainly need to be pressured.

You are basing this on a hunch from someone who hasn't posted yet.

Let him post before you form a bandwagon, then you can see if your hunch is substantiated.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> There are ways to find out



stop that al


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MG is Arachne and Medusa at the same time


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> *Hey MSAL I just figured out ya role fool ya jus gave it away.... I am gonna enjoy seein ya face when I tell ya the next time we speak it'll be a LOL!!*





Interesting.

Perhaps an investigation on Madao87 is in order


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> *Its amazing how easily people can give themselves away through words.*
> 
> At some time tv would have to defend himself, so its best to at least give him a chance to counter.
> 
> ...



And you are quoting my post.Crazy assumption to make that you are referring to me


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> @JTG: It's totally anti-town to defend someone. The entire point of pressuring suspects is to get information. If you defend them, the pressure comes off and we get no information.
> 
> And for a gut feeling, you seem awfully confident about it, if the bold text in size 7 font is any indication. And now you want us to kill someone on another pure whim? Not buying it.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch JTG]*



It depends on who you defend. Town defending town is good. Town defending mafia is bad. Town defending indy may vary. Me defending a person that turned out indy and could be part of town is fine to me.

>We pressure rafa
>figure out his role
>Is no threat to us
>Go to next target

When you are pressuring someone you want to be fierce. If I backed away when I barely pressured him then it's not pressuring them and gain nothing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Perhaps an investigation on Madao87 is in order



That's what I'm thinking


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> stop that al



Im simply stating there are roles available to town to find out, including a lynch. Nothing wrong with that.



fokers13 said:


> And you are quoting my post.Crazy assumption to make that you are referring to me



Actually i was talking about tv


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

But TV hasn't even said anything?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Fine. Let's wait for TV to come on before we pressure him.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> But TV hasn't even said anything?



That was my point.

I was saying that words can give people away, even if they dont realise it. So let tv speak and perhaps he will slip if he is mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

pressure someone else in the meanwhile


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Perhaps an investigation on Madao87 is in order



*No need, I'll tell ya!! I am Angela!!*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Pressure Cad.Not too many people to go after atm(MSAL Kizaru Belphegor and Baroxio assuming we are going after everyone).


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

inb4 modkill
quote it lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll tell you right now that TV is one of the smarter posters it might take a investigation to get him, he's not the type to slip-up easy. Especially if we don't use it on Mado.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubert]*

no to go read back through the thread.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> *No need, I'll tell ya!! I am Angela!!*



Quoting just in case. 

Town should find and investigate mifune to get his day kill.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> *No need, I'll tell ya!! I am Angela!!*





If you are Angela, you will be modkilled for revealing.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It depends on who you defend. Town defending town is good. Town defending mafia is bad. Town defending indy may vary. Me defending a person that turned out indy and could be part of town is fine to me.
> 
> >We pressure rafa
> >figure out his role
> ...



Yes, town defending town is good. But you don't know who's town and who isn't. The only players who should have a vested interest in defending others are mafia, whether to protect their own or appear to be town. And you defended him before he even provided any info.

It doesn't make you scum, but it's a scummy thing to do. And if Rafa's lying and turns out to be mafia, you're very likely to be with him.

Also why are you suggesting we daykill people off gut instincts.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> If you are Angela, you will be modkilled for revealing.



*Shit.. Sos it's my first time playin the game..*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

I think you get mod killed for faux revealing too so bye bye Mado


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

You can't reveal at all, which means he will be getting modkilled


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao's probability of trolling?It's over 9000!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

... Well, that was quite tragic.

If we investigate him now, do we still get Mifune and the daykill?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

trololololololol


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Madao87 said:


> *Shit.. Sos it's my first time playin the game..*



Well, mistakes happen.

You should read the op rules before you play.

Also, Angela is helpful to town, so you shouldve welcomed investigation.


----------



## Madao87 (Jul 16, 2011)

*Really? Why?*


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> @MSAL- Makes sense.
> 
> 
> *Everyone, vote for Taurus Versant. My gut tells me he's mafia.*


Interesting. Well, my gut tells me he isn't mafia.

My guts instead tell me that someone who is hounding on some random dude who hasn't even posted yet is mafia.

So I think I'll vote for that person.

*[CHANGE VOTE TO LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Let's make sure cad will let an investigation of him happen after he role revealed someone vm him.

EDIT:He left for work


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Also can someone be cool and do a vote count


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Yes, town defending town is good. But you don't know who's town and who isn't. The only players who should have a vested interest in defending others are mafia, whether to protect their own or appear to be town. And you defended him before he even provided any info.
> 
> It doesn't make you scum, but it's a scummy thing to do. And if Rafa's lying and turns out to be mafia, you're very likely to be with him.
> 
> Also why are you suggesting we daykill people off gut instincts.



Investigate me if you think I'm scummy. Investigate Rafa too to clarify shit. Until then I see nothing wrong with "defending" Rafa who in turn is for the better if he is that role.


You want info or not? No one is suspicious enough for you guys to pressure lynch so if anything we have to do something to get some details before the night starts.

Better targets for daykill: Rafa(wouldn't die)


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Interesting. Well, my gut tells me he isn't mafia.
> 
> My guts instead tell me that someone who is hounding on some random dude who hasn't even posted yet is mafia.
> 
> ...



Idk given the ratio of town/independent-possible-town to mafia i don't think he would go for him because as i said before i think if VT was to be lynched and flipped town JtG was as good as dead.Yes JtG's behavior might be erratic to some but it's not enough to go for him imo.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Investigate me if you think I'm scummy. Investigate Rafa too to clarify shit. Until then I see nothing wrong with "defending" Rafa who in turn is for the better if he is that role.
> 
> 
> You want info or not? No one is suspicious enough for you guys to pressure lynch so if anything we have to do something to get some details before the night starts.
> ...



He's getting mod killed don't waster it on him/


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also can someone be cool and do a vote count



< not a cool guy


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

J T G is worth investigation i think, just to eliminate him as a suspect.




Madao87 said:


> *Really? Why?*



Because, pressure would've been taken away from you if you are pro-town.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Do not investigate Rafa. If anything, have the vigilante target him.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Also can someone be cool and do a vote count



If this doesn't make me interesting and popular, nothing will! 

Rafa ? 7 (LegendaryBeauty, Sito, Zenieth, Rafa, Awesome, Legend, KizaruTaicho)
Cubey ? 3 (Sylar, MSAL, Platinum)
Taurus Versant ? 3 (JTG, Fokers, Madao)
JTG ? 3 (Thdyingbreed, Belphegor, Baroxio)
Fokers ? 1 (Shin)


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Do not investigate Rafa. If anything, have the vigilante target him.


lol                   .


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 16, 2011)

Meh votes are split and it's 2 past midnight here.Gn everybody


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Investigating you helps town in no way. We could possibly get scum, but on the other hand that leaves an opening for the Witch faction to take. Having the vigilante target you would eliminate that risk.

edit: Bad idea vigilante. It's better to lynch aiyanah. You could get rolecrushed.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Investigating you helps town in no way. We could possibly get scum, but on the other hand that leaves an opening for the Witch faction to take. Having the vigilante target you would eliminate that risk.
> 
> edit: Bad idea vigilante. It's better to lynch aiyanah. You could get rolecrushed.



Chrona can only be lynched. I thought you read the roles?

Edit: Awesome made an edit to his post.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

is TV normally active in games?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think he is.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Last time he showed up at the end and trolled everyone, funny thing was he was _supposedly _ in-active the whole game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

think he'll do that again?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Investigating you helps town in no way. We could possibly get scum, but on the other hand that leaves an opening for the Witch faction to take. Having the vigilante target you would eliminate that risk.
> 
> edit: Bad idea vigilante. It's better to lynch aiyanah. You could get rolecrushed.



hehehehehehe
*[change vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> think he'll do that again?



Who knows ? He's Australian and everyone knows how unpredictable Australians are


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hehehehehehe
> *[change vote lynch awesome]*



Tempted to change my vote to Awesome.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Damn it, good catch Awesome. Somehow I missed that too, derp.

Though I didn't actually believe Rafa in the first place, so there's still that. Claiming a useless and unvigkillable character immediately after telling you he doesn't read other roles works out too well not to be a possible set-up.

Also newb question: Rolecrushing means you permanently lose your abilities, right?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

@jtg Suspicious behavior


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

It's best we lynch aiyanah this phase and investigate J t G overnight.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

J T G and aiyanah seem to be calluding on a lot of things lol


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's best we lynch aiyanah this phase and investigate J t G overnight.



What about raf ?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> What about raf ?



Raf = aiyanah


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> It's best we lynch aiyanah this phase and investigate J t G overnight.



i like how your looking to stall this phase by lynching someone who is no threat to you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> J T G and aiyanah seem to be calluding on a lot of things lol



I was thinking the same thing except with Jtg and Rafa


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> @jtg Suspicious behavior



What about it? The reason Awesome wanted to lynch Rafa was because he doesn't read the roles. Awesome says we should vig Rafa, but Chrona can only die from lynch. Technically we should lynch Awesome because that is the reason so many have votes on Rafa; For not reading the roles.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

< not masoned with anyone


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol ignore my last two posts  didn't know they were the same person.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Idk Jiraiya it almost seems like you two are in the same faction since almost all of your moves and decisions have been based on paralleling  each other or supporting/protecting one another


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What about it? The reason Awesome wanted to lynch Rafa was because he doesn't read the roles. Awesome says we should vig Rafa, but Chrona can only die from lynch. Technically we should lynch Awesome because that is the reason so many have votes on Rafa; For not reading the roles.



Even so, you are calluding a lot with a player who is an independent by hints.

That is a strange thing to do, unless said player is acively playing pro town, which atm, aiyanah is not.

Also, you were tempted to change vote off of Rafaella's change.

You should be investigated tonight for clarification purposes.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Would I really be that out in the open if I was mafia? No, but still investigate me if you want.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Who knows ? He's Australian and everyone knows how unpredictable Australians are



is he from space Brisbane?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Even so, you are calluding a lot with a player who is an independent by hints.
> 
> That is a strange thing to do, unless said player is acively playing pro town, which atm, aiyanah is not.
> 
> ...



I haven't changed my vote. It was a joke. You can still investigate me though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Idk Jiraiya it almost seems like you two are in the same faction since almost all of your moves and decisions have been based on paralleling  each other or supporting/protecting one another



ahem
< not masoned


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

@Legend Possibly


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Would I really be that out in the open if I was mafia? No, but still investigate me if you want.



I never said you were mafia. 

But if you are indeed town, then these suspicions need to be taken away from you.

Also, because you are co-operating with each other, its possible you may be spartoi.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What about it? The reason Awesome wanted to lynch Rafa was because he doesn't read the roles. Awesome says we should vig Rafa, but Chrona can only die from lynch. Technically we should lynch Awesome because that is the reason so many have votes on Rafa; For not reading the roles.


Wouldn't the fact that Chrona can only be lynched make it a good idea to vigkill Chrona? Isn't that the same thing? Or does it mean for one of the town characters to Daykill? I say let's just let the lynching go through.

But, the fact that you are protecting Rafaella so much could mean that the two of you are partners... so I say we should investigate you too JTG.

EDIT: ninja'd by MSAL.

But he forgets, there are more than just Spartoi members partnered together. It's entirely possible that the two of them are Gopher and Noah. Or Eruka and Free. etc.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> I never said you were mafia.
> 
> But if you are indeed town, then these suspicions need to be taken away from you.
> 
> Also, because you are co-operating with each other, its possible you may be spartoi.



What you quoted was directed at Kizaru. It doesn't bother me. It's easier if I'm cleared of this suspicion anyway.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, signing off for the day. Happy scumhunting everyone!

And God save us all.



ps: I agree investigating JTG is the best option for now, but let's not forget there are more people to pressure.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Wouldn't the fact that Chrona can only be lynched make it a good idea to vigkill Chrona? Isn't *that the same thing? Or does it mean for one of the town characters to Daykill*? I say let's just let the lynching go through.



I think Chrona will attack the person who attacks her, with rolecrush.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

So it's NOT the same thing as lynch?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Wouldn't the fact that Chrona can only be lynched make it a good idea to vigkill Chrona? Isn't that the same thing? Or does it mean for one of the town characters to Daykill? I say let's just let the lynching go through.
> 
> But, the fact that you are protecting Rafaella so much could mean that the two of you are partners... so I say we should investigate you too JTG.



Chrona can only die from a lynch. Attacking him/her could result in a rolecrush.

Hypothetically speaking, why would I defend Rafa so early if we were mafia?

Plus, the only "defending" I did was telling Awesome he can't use convo from outside the game thread for evidence of a lynch.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

TV was in the thread but is now gone. Can we pressure him now?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> EDIT: ninja'd by MSAL.
> 
> But he forgets, there are more than just Spartoi members partnered together. It's entirely possible that the two of them are Gopher and Noah. Or Eruka and Free. etc.



I forgot about those 



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> What you quoted was directed at Kizaru. It doesn't bother me. It's easier if I'm cleared of this suspicion anyway.



Its best to clear anyone who is under suspicion, and then move along like automatons.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't mind Cubey. I just got him lynched in another game.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

You friend


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

wait TV was here?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Nobody minds cubey..........ever


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

RNG is a funny guy.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay I gotta go read what's happened and I'll post whatever after that.

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*  for now


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> TV was in the thread but is now gone. Can we pressure him now?



He was here?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

TV was here, but when I refreshed the page he was gone. Too many pages I guess.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> TV was here, but when I refreshed the page he was gone. Too many pages I guess.



Hmm..

Feel free then if you want, but im getting no vibes whatsoever, mainly because he hassn't posted yet and its still early day phase 1.

You seemed to get this gut feeling very quickly.

Reasons?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> TV was here, but when I refreshed the page he was gone. Too many pages I guess.



Do not be fooled, TV has honed his stealth skills during his years of hunting Kangaroos in the outback. He can be watching us even now.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I got such a shitty role in an awesome game too 

Bitchass Cadrien


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Hmm..
> 
> Feel free then if you want, but im getting no vibes whatsoever, mainly because he hassn't posted yet and its still early day phase 1.
> 
> ...



Just trying to snag a big one. I also see no other suspects. Maybe Kizaru but not sure on that one.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I got such a shitty role in an awesome game too
> 
> *Bitchass Cadrien*



 TAKE IT BACK ! TAKE THAT SHIT BACK LIKE YOU JUST GOT A FUCKING 10 YARD PENALTY !


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just trying to snag a big one. I also see no other suspects. Maybe Kizaru but not sure on that one.



I dont think everyone has posted yet. Why not try and pressure some of those.

Cubey hasnt responded to his three votes for instance. Not saying he hasa reason too atm, but hes ripe for pressure.

Although i agree with others about being slightly irritated if he is the jester


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

TV is busy with superheroes, he'll deal with you hoes later.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

Gonna do the impossible.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> TV is busy with* superheroes*, he'll deal with you hoes later.



Everyone knows Superheroes don't exist in Australia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> Gonna do the impossible.



Cubey just tried that and got lynched.  Do you want to as well?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm actually getting a mafia vibe from LB this game. I do suspect J t G though.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> *[Change vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> Gonna do the impossible.



JtG is a true believer.

Everyone, should switch to this asap


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Aussie Ultraman say you wrong KT


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cubey just tried that and got lynched.  Do you want to as well?



The difference between me and cubey is that I'm a man.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

lol... what is this, Insult Cubey Day


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch J t G]*

So if you get lynched, you'll be day one'd like Cubey once was?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

JtG is super convinced. Going for the jugular day one.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Seriously though, lynch LB. This is the best possible Day 1 we could have


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

The fact that they never learn always makes my day. I'll let this go on until I deem it fit to intervene.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Aussie Ultraman say you wrong KT



vm this instant zenny.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol!

Poor Cubey!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't show him sympathy he won't learn that way.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Back to the real lynch at hand. The LB lynch can wait for another day.

*[Change vote lynch TV]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Pity. I was expecting an actual attempt. What a coward.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

First rule I learned from the few mafia games I played don't fuck with LB.(at least not day 1 )

Shit this is probably gonna be quoted and put in someone's sig.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Pity. I was expecting an actual attempt. What a coward.



Sorry to disappoint. Is tomorrow good for you? I want to lynch TV more than you right now.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

JtG you are a pussy 

Alright, I didn't want to do this, but I have undeniable proof that LB is Mafia. Obviously, I can't role reveal 

But if you wait till night phase after lynching her, things will become incredibly clear


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Either go all out on my wagon now, or don't bother. You probably won't live past this night phase, and of course, mafia is going to point to this post as an excuse to lynch me. So I'll gladly provide them one.

Edit: Cubey, again?  I guess I'm going two for two.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LB probably has a nice mafia role she doesn't want to lose. I mean, it was fireworks at first.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

That's certainly a possibility. Now why don't you go about proving it?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> lol... what is this, Insult Cubey Day



every day is insult cubey day.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Either go all out on my wagon now, or don't bother. You probably won't live past this night phase, and of course, mafia is going to point to this post as an excuse to lynch me. So I'll gladly provide them one.
> 
> Edit: Cubey, again?  I guess I'm going two for two.



I'm going for TV first. My vote for you was a joke because Cubey was in the thread. I don't mind going for your head next but I have priorieties that I must attend to.


*Everyone vote for TV. He came in the thread and left without a post. Get him NOW!!!*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

If you say so. Hope you know how disappointed I am.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> JtG you are a pussy
> 
> Alright, I didn't want to do this, but I have undeniable proof that LB is Mafia. Obviously, I can't role reveal
> 
> But if you wait till night phase after lynching her, things will become incredibly clear



You'll back off and go for shin 

saving you time,


*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That's certainly a possibility. Now why don't you go about proving it?



Because TV has a better one. You can save your skin now and vote for him.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm afraid I can't do that. Cubey has targeted me, and as such, I must eliminate him before continuing on with anything else.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you say so. Hope you know how disappointed I am.



If we could lynch two people I would but unfortunately we can't. Just be patient. Your turn will come.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

There are only 2 mafia roles i can visualize lb having in this game, but i have a feeling she is town


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch legendary beauty]*

Come on LB eliminating Cubert is easy. Why don't you try it against a stronger opponent ?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm afraid I can't do that. Cubey has targeted me, and as such, I must eliminate him before continuing on with anything else.



By day 2 I expect Taurus Versant and Cubey gone so I can get you lynched.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey vs LB is like  Macho Man Randy Savage vs Sauske. There is no point in fighting back Cubey


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*TOWNIES, LYNCH LB ASAP!*

I'm putting myself on the line right now, and what's worse is these towning townies still wont do it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch legendary beauty]*
> 
> Come on LB eliminating Cubert is easy. Why don't you try it against a stronger opponent ?



I relish the challenge.

*[Vote lynch Platinum]*

Obvious mafia, potential Godfather. I was waiting for you to stick your neck out.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

That was a very confusing read. It's going to be hard to remember roles and shit.

Anyways I think Yorker is lying about everything. I think we should let LB survive this phase. We really have nothing to prove she's on either side.

JTG seems very suspicious and so does Awesome but I can't be 100% for sure.

Lmao at Modeo(or whatever his name is)

*[VOTE LYNCH RAFAELLA]*

I don't understand why people are suspicious of Cubey. And JTG keeps trying to start bandwagons.

Umm my analysis. Eh I know this excuse is getting old but I'm still sorta new so sorry if my analysis sound stupid or if it makes no sense.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Macho Man would snap sasuke like a slim jim.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Smh if you want to know, she is Noah >_>

Why do I even bother anymore


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I relish the challenge.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Platinum]*
> 
> Obvious mafia, potential Godfather. I was waiting for you to stick your neck out.



It's a challenge you will lose LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Doubt you're allowed to role-reveal others, even if it's fake. Don't care, either way, as that's not my role.

Don't be so sure, Platinum. I tend to survive until it's just the Gods left. And then the game's decision rests in my hand.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch LB]*

Day one LB lynch; this has never happened before that I've seen. It would be nice to get revenge from the Disney Game too.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Pride comes before the fall LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*

I like where this is going.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Also, Cubey is hinting at Sid. Vote Cubey if you know that is not the case.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

it is very likely that LB is mafia and instructed bannerman of terribless Cubey to sick people after her, knowing that by doing this, no one would ever touch her.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Why take a risk and lynch LB?

You guys confuse me.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, the witch has fallen asleep and opened her defense 

Quick, slice of her head before she wakes up and devours us all


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

All shit, guys just hop on the last bandwagon and investigate her this phase simple.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

A lynch would probably benefit me more. Investigations are useless to me.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Why take a risk and lynch LB?
> 
> You guys confuse me.


They are fickle like a womans heart


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't listen to her bullshit.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems LB could be the jester


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> it is very likely that LB is mafia and instructed bannerman of terribless Cubey to sick people after her, knowing that by doing this, no one would ever touch her.



Ohhhh. You're right. But still maybe somebody should investigate her over night and then we lynch her if she's mafia.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> A lynch would probably benefit me more. Investigations are useless to me.



Not to sound antagonistic (don't wanna get rape stomped or anything) but it's just a method of test we'll just see what happens if we investigate you plain and simple


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

that would be the best course, but we are jumping lynches like crazy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Me, the jester? Unlikely.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*
> 
> I like where this is going.




This is exactly what you said in the other Mafia game thread I was a part of, where you were Mafia.

*[Change vote to Legendary Beauty]*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah if LB is Noah then her getting lynched means she gets a new ability.

That's what she means, she ain't excalibur.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Keep the votes coming. Don't let me win.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 16, 2011)

This is exactly what you said in the last Mafia game I was apart of, where you were Mafia.

*[Change Vote to Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

EDIT: Double post!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> It seems LB could be the jester



I doubt it LB is to bluntly using the jester cover to cause confusion and doubt amongst her voters. I say we investigate just to be sure and go from their.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh dear, has Platinum figured me out already?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Just lynch fuckin Taurus Versant! You bitches are lost and need help but won't follow the guys giving you insistance.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Could Cubes be mafia trying to get LB a new ability?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

LB your mind games only work on those with weaker wills and lesser skills.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LB could be the Jester because the role belonged to Fireworks first. However, Taurus Versant is still a better lynch.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

What a clever bunch of children.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Could Cubes be mafia trying to get LB a new ability?



Well we should lynch her anyways to confirm she is noah. Then we can just roleblock her until we find gopher.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Me, the jester? Unlikely.



You said yourself that a lynch is beneficial, and that an investigation wa not. However, such a vthing would be of use to us, as we have two cop reveals roles regardless of who people are 

Although it could be a smokescreen by you.



KizaruTachio said:


> I doubt it LB is to bluntly using the jester cover to cause confusion and doubt amongst her voters. I say we investigate just to be sure and go from their.



Possible she is, which is precisely why she should be investigated.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

It seems I wasn't clever enough to outwit you all. Off to the chopping block I go.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey is probably gopher if that was the case. But like I said LB is so fucking good at  mindfucking people I think it would be safer if we just investigated her.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Got ninja'd hard what I meant is that if LB is Noah then Cubester is probably gopher.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

You do realize that if I was mafia, my teammates would just adjust the plan accordingly since you guys are making your intentions known out in the open? Suppose that's all you can do, but I'd say some clever codes need to be passed on. Put your heads together. Two heads are better than one, wouldn't you say?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant ran from the thread without posting. He is definately scum! Lynch him NOW!!!


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

No, do not split the votes. Put them all on me or nothing.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You do realize that if I was mafia, my teammates would just adjust the plan accordingly since you guys are making your intentions known out in the open? Suppose that's all you can do, but I'd say some clever codes need to be passed on. Put your heads together. Two heads are better than one, wouldn't you say?



Liz and Patty hint?


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You do realize that if I was mafia, my teammates would just adjust the plan accordingly since you guys are making your intentions known out in the open? Suppose that's all you can do, but I'd say some clever codes need to be passed on. Put your heads together. Two heads are better than one, wouldn't you say?



Which is why you should be investigated.

That will offer us definitive proof.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't try to reason or argue with LB KT. that's how she ensnares you with her harpy claws .

Just vote to lynch and move on.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

Stop talking you pointless cunts and do something.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

Legendary Beauty is one of those players that is really worth investing an investigation sooner than a day one lynch
I refuse to day1'er even if she turns out to be the godfather


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Lynch Taurus Versant or GTFO.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Lynching me will help me win. Pile on the votes if you know what's good for you.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

not that the she would ever extend me the same courtesy.
Which I personally take as a compliment


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Legendary Beauty is one of those players that is really worth investing an investigation sooner than a day one lynch
> I refuse to day1'er even if she turns out to be the godfather



I totally agree with this.




@ J T G, this insistence on voting tv is really weird. If he turns out to be pro-town, the outcome would be bleak for you, considering your persistance at lynching him.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

20 pages in five hours, jesus fuck.

Anyway I was watching Superhero time with some friends on MSN so didn't get around to posting, JtG that's some serious paranoia you're running.

I'm going to vote Dae while I'm catching up because I promised I'd do that, I'll change when I've picked an appropriate vote.

*[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Such flattery, Banhammer. What an amusing quote.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

TV suspicion  level went WAY down JTG on the other hand.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

MSAL said:


> I totally agree with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The LB thing was a joke. I'm still for Taurus Versant. The investigation on me will clear things up.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> 20 pages in five hours, jesus fuck.
> 
> Anyway I was watching Superhero time with some friends on MSN so didn't get around to posting, JtG that's some serious paranoia you're running.
> 
> ...



Not paranoid. Just want to lead my on lynch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

Jt I really question why you're so insistent on killing me. A Mafia shouldn't be so stupid as to make themselves as obvious as you're doing, so you're painting yourself more as an insane townie.

But I'm genuinely not mafia, so I'm literally confused as to what you're doing.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> The LB thing was a joke. I'm still for Taurus Versant. The investigation on me will clear things up.



Im not just talking about your allegiance though. Im talking about people will trust your decision making less.

Sort of like a "boy who cried wolf" scenario.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Such flattery, Banhammer. What an amusing quote.



No, screw you, witch.








And yes, I'm aware of my McGonagall set


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You do realize that if I was mafia, my teammates would just adjust the plan accordingly since you guys are making your intentions known out in the open? Suppose that's all you can do, but I'd say some clever codes need to be passed on. Put your heads together. Two heads are better than one, wouldn't you say?


No one else thinks LB is hinting at Liz and Patty? Or are you guys just gonna ignore her hints?

She said she benefits by being lynched maybe it's because if it has a chance of failing if she's them and it'll prove that she's not mafia. And if it does hit then she still lives cause they have two lives so she would now be proven town. Maybe I'm just overthinking this...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

@JTG We are investigating LB and also what Zeneith said about TV resonated with what his own alibi was. Plus he said he was catching up , now unless they came up with some convoluted plan to make it seem like TV was innocent there is really nothing that says TV is a threat.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> No, screw you, witch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The irony 

You did that so deliberately, that deliberate was embarrased at his fail


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

Also I like how you started a lynch on me and accused me of inactivity between the hours of 6 and 8am.

_Rude._


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Quickly losing interest. Someone do something fascinating.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

well I'm going to bed, so don't nobody go chasing me down while I'm away, 'aight?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Jt I really question why you're so insistent on killing me. A Mafia shouldn't be so stupid as to make themselves as obvious as you're doing, so you're painting yourself more as an insane townie.
> 
> But I'm genuinely not mafia, so I'm literally confused as to what you're doing.


I just want your head. That's all.


MSAL said:


> Im not just talking about your allegiance though. Im talking about people will trust your decision making less.
> 
> Sort of like a "boy who cried wolf" scenario.


All jokes aside, I want Taurus Versant lynched. Simple as that. I want pressure on him and see what he does before I back off. 


KizaruTachio said:


> @JTG We are investigating LB and also what Zeneith said about TV resonated with what his own alibi was. Plus he said he was catching up , now unless they came up with some convoluted plan to make it seem like TV was innocent there is really nothing that says TV is a threat.


 What exactly did Zeneith say?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

I could vote to lynch you? Would that make you feel better?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Zenith said he was watching Heroes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch JTG]* Idk something's not right


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Zenith said he was watching Heroes



lets lynch him out of his misery


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I could vote to lynch you? Would that make you feel better?


It won't change anything. You will be lynched.



KizaruTachio said:


> Zenith said he was watching Heroes



What does that have to do with me wanting to lynch Taurus Versant?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

You said he was purposely not posting


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think JTG is mafia, I think he's insane. If someone feels like flipping an investigation, I expect him to turn up town.

Hopefully not a very good role because obviously he doesn't understand how to aim it, but town nonetheless.

Anyway it looks like LB is Noah. That seems a pretty good sleuthing, though knowing how she loves to troll, she could be baiting us into something stupid.

I'm going to put a lynch on her, but I'm more suspicious of the players who haven't posted yet. That said since it's only five hours since gamestart, they probably just haven't had time to show up yet.

So yeah, for now

*[vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

In fact that was your whole reason for wanting to lynch him, you claimed it was "suspicious behavior"


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> lets lynch him out of his misery



Oh god no, not Heroes, I don't hate myself that much.

Superhero time, 8:30-9:30 every Sunday morning. OBD's MSN crew does it and I join in. Fun times for all.

And that's why I showed up here just before 8:30 but didn't post for an hour


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You said he was purposely not posting



I said he left without posting because of the amount of pages.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

lb is a very good bait and switch player


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> In fact that was your whole reason for wanting to lynch him, you claimed it was "suspicious behavior"



That was me giving reasonings and I believe I said that before Zeneith. Not sure. I wanted him lynch for not other reason but to have him lynched.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Gonna have to try better than that


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Gonna have to try better than that



Lynching your friend can be hard, but you must look past that. It's for the better.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not that I just think as a self proclaimed townie it's a little weird that you would pick such a uninspired lynch.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

As you wish. 

*[Vote Lynch Legendary Beauty]*

Bluff or not, that's it for now. JtG must be a Jester or crazy townie....or he knows something. His insistence seems like something worth considering particularly because there is no revealing whatsoever as a rule. Gonna check the role list.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Someone's bored


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder what Shinigami-sama thinks about this lynch.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

2x ignore combo


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Cause you keep flip flopping @ JTG.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch J T G]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, seems like you guys are half as smart as me. Lynching me is a bad idea, don't bother, you'll be upset at the result. Platinum's almost assuredly mafia, so vote for him.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Cause you keep flip flopping @ JTG.



Have you not noticed how I've been pushing for TV? Despite that one LB vote I went right back to TV.


*Spoiler*: __ 



I can't believe someone actually responded to this seriously.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Insult your peers then ask them to do something for you


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Insult your peers then ask them to do something for you



Is this for me?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

No it's at LB


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Have you not noticed how I've been pushing for TV? Despite that one LB vote I went right back to TV.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I respond to everything seriously.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Certainly, if they didn't get the reference.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright, seems like you guys are half as smart as me. Lynching me is a bad idea, don't bother, you'll be upset at the result. *Platinum's almost assuredly mafia*, so vote for him.



Listen to this lady....she is probably most assuredly right.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 16, 2011)

JTG, do you even have anything at all to go on? I mean, I read the thread (and damn, 21 pages since I logged off was pretty annoying to catch up to) but it seems like all you've done is shout "Lynch TV! Because I said so!" without providing any real evidence or reason for it.

Which is rather suspicious in and of itself.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

I think he's metagaming from being involved with me in games in the past.

But I'm struggling to think of a game I was playing that he was in besides Lifemaker's game where I was LE.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't even read 2 pages worth of posts


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Do we have a reason to lynch anybody? I'm just the only person pushing for it. Trying to add pressure.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I think he's metagaming from being involved with me in games in the past.
> 
> But I'm struggling to think of a game I was playing that he was in besides Lifemaker's game where I was LE.



I wasn't in LM game. I really can't remember playing with you at all but I know I've seen your name in a couple of games.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> *I think he's metagaming from being involved with me in games in the past*.
> 
> But I'm struggling to think of a game I was playing that he was in besides Lifemaker's game where I was LE.



A foolish way to play me thinks.

Each game is different.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I enjoy a good bandwagon as much as the next gal, but I think I'll wait a bit longer and hopefully find something a bit more concrete first.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Let me know when you find concrete evidence with no actions. Me and the soon to be TV wagon will be waiting.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 16, 2011)

At the start line which it never got over?


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright then...I doubt that'll be hard, since any basic inference at all should beat a completely random stab in the dark. xD


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> At the start line which it never got over?


We're 2 votes deep thank you.


Tribulation said:


> Alright then...I doubt that'll be hard, since any basic inference at all should beat a completely random stab in the dark. xD



*Waits for someone to show me one*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

So what's it going to be? Lynching me and doing twice the damage or investigating me?


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So what's it going to be? Lynching me and doing twice the damage or investigating me?



Me, Rafa, and LB are the investigation targets.

LB you are keeping me company in the night phase. That's why you must live.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if that means what it implies.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Platinum, how do you know LB will get a kill after she is lynched? All of the sins are hidden. That's information only someone inside her faction would know.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

You're already assuming you know my role. I've told you twice, and perhaps more. That's wrong.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

for once not lynching lb is a good thing, she may be one of the great old ones


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

Are you up for it?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Its hard to just look at an LB post since she has gotten back...something just seems to be a distraction....I just can't put my finger on why...


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow, I should never have put myself out there in the first place 

People are still questioning this wagon.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Are you up for it?


Up for what?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Twice the impact if I'm lynched. Don't say you haven't been warned.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

i wouldnt gamble on that


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not a gamble at all. She is Noah, I know this for a _fact._


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

but if the did die she'd just come back


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

we need gopher 1st


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey, you said the same several hours ago in Awesome's game, and then you recanted and said you were kidding when I came at you. Save yourself the effort now or I will get serious.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Get serious.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

It would involve a lot of reading.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, that was incredibly derp on my part. I accept that.

However, I actually know your role this time, and it's not a generic game anymore. Get serious if you wish, it changes nothing


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh. Well I  think we should investigate LB before taking any other actions regarding her.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I can dismiss any claim of you being a cop, because you've quite obviously not got my correct roles, and your bullshit attempts to kill me by saying you do will only end in your demise soon after. So I don't know what you're really after, despite trying to redeem yourself for your miserable failure of an attempt to have me lynched in the other game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

So it's unanimous investigate LB.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I won't reveal my role so fuck you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't recall asking you to. You're also avoiding addressing my points.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I'm neither denying nor admitting to being a cop. Hell, I'm not even claiming to be one 

And there's nothing to address. You're bringing in other games to argue against me, when I admitted I derped in those games. Dont know what you want me to say.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

this game feels like its at a stalemate


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I want you to say your angle. There's no role that could determine my role unless it was investigative; a fairly safe assumption, given that I didn't bother reading the roles. So if you're not going to confirm or deny you're a cop, care to explain your apparent conviction? The same conviction that you attempted hours ago, and conceded here as well that it was a ruse to get me lynched no matter the cost?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

LB and Cube for the perfect black-rom ?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey I dont understand why you are so convinced LB should be lynched...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey can claim cop, but not claim a role. He's trying to avoid a modkill from the looks of it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing more needs to be said. He wants me dead regardless of faction, at all costs.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Cubey I dont understand why you are so convinced LB should be lynched...





> This is what a troll feels towards someone known as their kismesis (derived from the terms kismet + nemesis) or "fated enemy". This is linked to hatred, and it is necessary that both parties feel hatred towards each other. Not any kind of hatred will do, since there is such a thing as platonic hatred amongst trolls (similar to the human concept of platonic love). In other words, kismesissitude seems to be based on a mix of hatred and sexual attraction. As it thrives on a rivalry between two trolls, defeating or killing your kismesis is discouraged, since obviously there wouldn't be a relationship anymore. It is one of the two concupiscent relationships, those that deal with reproduction, the other being matespritship, and it has been shown that like with matespritship kissing is considered an appropriate expression of kismessitudeSburb Logo.svg. Kismesissitude's quadrant is known as the caliginous quadrant.
> 
> Kismesis is a portmanteau of "kismet" (fated) and "nemesis."




From homestuck wiki


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently mafia games are serious business.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 16, 2011)

I was just about to say.

All of a sudden this thread is absolutely drenched in extreme sexual tension.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

there always is bel


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

So Cubey is obsessed with revenge On LB or...

Kizaru is Mafia along with LB and are trying to make Cubey look obsessed. To get attention away from LB.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

No I'm not mafia and your reason doesn't make sense. Everyone makes fun of Cubey.....*EVERYONE. *


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh. I didn't know that sorry.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 16, 2011)

Don't worry in the duration of this game you will see how terrible Cubey is.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 16, 2011)

I tend to jump to conclusions and over think things so yeah guys that's just how I am.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No I'm not mafia and your reason doesn't make sense. Everyone makes fun of Cubey.....*EVERYONE. *



Green Beast started playing after that tradition died out mostly...

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright folks, I'm back and here's the vote tally as I understand it (I went through all those pages you fuckers)

Sito: Rafaella
Awesome: Rafaella -> JtG -> Rafaella ->JtG -> Rafaella -> LB
Sylar: Cubey
LegendaryBeauty: Cubey -> Rafaella -> Cubey > Platinum -> LB
JtG: Awesome -> TV -> LB -> TV
MSAL: Rafaella -> Cubey
Rafaella: MSAL -> Awesome -> TV -> Rafaella
KT: Cubey -> Rafaella -> JtG -> Rafaella -> JtG
fokers13: No Lynch -> Rafaella -> No lynch -> TV
Zenieth: Rafaella
KBL: Cubey
Shin - Z: fokers13 -> LB
Baroxio: Cubey -> JtG -> LB
Legend: Rafaella
Thdyingbreed: JtG
Belphegor: JtG
Plat: Cubey -> LB
Cubey: LB
Greenbeast: No Lynch -> Rafaella
Sito: Cubey
TV: VLD -> LB
VLD: JtG
Chiba: Platinum

*LB: 7*
Rafa: 5
JtG: 4
Cubey: 3
TV: 2
Platinum: 1

Going through messages now.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

LB if you change your vote to rafealla the vote would be a tie...

Just pointing that out.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2011)

After reading through the phase  I'm going to change votes

*[Change Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

The sun rises from the west and sets in the east

I'm 30% water and 70% bones

Cookies are delicious

I have a lot to catch up on

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Random lynch is random


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

*Same Start, Different Character*













Black Star snuck up behind the witch singing to herself in the bath tub, stealthily masking his steps, holding Tsubaki tightly in his hands. 

"Carefullyyyy...." He whispered to himself. "Ready Tsubaki?" 

Tsubaki smiled and nodded, then looked up at Black Star. "You're sure that this is the right place, Black Star?"

Black Star glared at her and 'whispered' "Are you saying that a god like me would make a mistake like that?"

"No no no!" Tsubaki denied hurriedly and sighed. The witch in the tub continued humming to herself.

"On three." Black Star said. "One. Two. THREE! YA-HAA!" He ran at the witch and swung Tsubaki down at her, piercing through her sternum. She feebly raised a hand and Black Star pushed her away. She fell to the floor in a wet, naked, pile. Black Star fell to the floor in a happy, blood soaked, pile. "Ya...ha...ha...!" He croaked. 

As Tsubaki helped him up, the witch's body disappeared and a lump under the towel appeared. A cat fought its way free from the cloth and glared up at Black Star.

"Black Staaaarrrrrr, why would mew do something like that?" Blair asked, pouting. Tsubaki clenched a fist and punched Black Star, knocking him back down. She then turned to Blair and said. "We're so sorry." She bowed and dragged her Meister from the building.

*Black Star* attacked *Blair.*
Blair has 2 lives remaining.

Day Phase Continues​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow some of you need to read all roles/posts more often
JtG not sure why he trippin. he or lb might be jester
So much hate and rage on a Saturday when I was out having rl fun.
cubey wagon seems meh, starting my own is a little off as well because not many active before noon on sunday to play my vote differently(I sure as shit won't be)

now as for the game, quit trying to adhoc and get roles that way(pressuring folk). this game will be won using vote tracking, past history and target assigning; it's old school tactics times so no jumping down throats for roles and just act in the rules before rampant towning syndrome breaks out. 

I usually don't like to jump on these wagons when jesters are involved but screw it, LB just got back need to see some game from her and JtG is creating all the spam I had to read through. (uttering the same shit 9 different ways.)

*[vote lynch Jiriaya the Gallant] *


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JTG]*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't give consideration to Jtg being the jester, good call. That could do it.

don't lynch him, let Hiro have a chance first.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

*LB: 7
JtG: 7*
Rafa: 4
Cubey: 3
TV: 2


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

He asked for an investigation earlier so I'm not sure he's a jester.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

All tied up I see. Hmm, I still want TV lynched. I have a feeling that Black Star attacked LB.

Edit: I should have 6 and LB 8 I believe.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

Are you trying to say TV is black-star ? The way you made it sound is like you want to lynch a powerful town role, I know it seems like I'm focusing on you but you really do have the weirdest motives.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

Hm new to this, so I see random shots in the dark lynches don't count lol


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Are you trying to say TV is black-star ? The way you made it sound is like you want to lynch a powerful town role, I know it seems like I'm focusing on you but you really do have the weirdest motives.



No. I'm just saying whenever our vig got online (s)he probably attacked LB. This is that second indy that we found this phase that doesn't harm us.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> All tied up I see. Hmm, I still want TV lynched. I have a feeling that Black Star attacked LB.
> 
> Edit: I should have 6 and LB 8 I believe.


*LB: 8*
JtG: 6
Rafaella: 4
Cubey: 4
TV: 2
Belphegor: 1

EDIT: You're right.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

I made an edit to my post based on the votes after the first time you did it.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Just woke up and,Meh i am seeing three trends here and although the Cubey lynch may be nothing more than for the lulz i am positive that the 2/3 are the 2mafias bandwagoning their target.I guess we'll wait and see.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

We still in Day 1?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

6hours remaining.Also vig is kinda retarded for targetting Blair imo(shows he isn't too active).


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

It's fixed now. 

Also, a note for you all. I will be at work in the afternoon so I'm going to see if Castiel will lock the thread when times up for the phase as I probably will be at work. AGAIN!


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> 6hours remaining.Also vig is kinda retarded for targetting Blair imo(shows he isn't too active).


13 hours, check the count down in the first post.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not confident on this Lynch then again its day one Lynch so the results tend to vary from what I've seen. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH RAFAELLA]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Too much lurking.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

*LB: 9*
JtG: 6
Rafaella: 5
Cubey: 4
TV: 1
Belphegor: 1


Imma just keep on editing the votes for a while.

*[Change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

A come on Jtg don't go jumping on the bandwagon,i thought i had read you a bit.Then again there's already a big difference on votes


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

wait so is lb blair?


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

It's more of a safety vote and I think I know a little bit as to what TV may be. Not role but faction.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

I doubt LB is blair, but if we go through with the lynch on her it's an easy way to find out. Might be worth the try.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> wait so is lb blair?



Nope zero evidence on that JtG only assumed that she was and then he voted for her.JtG man if you are seeing this you are making no sense


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

this is confusing as shit


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I doubt LB is blair, but if we go through with the lynch on her it's an easy way to find out. Might be worth the try.



If she is her and we lynch her we are essentially wasting her 2lives that the maf will have to go through.Although supposedly inde Blair is obvious pro town.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

I hope this LB Lynch risk pays of. I still say we're better off Lynching Rafaella *shrugs*


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Nope zero evidence on that JtG only assumed that she was and then she voted for her.JtG man if you are seeing this you are making no sense



I'd rather have LB lynched than me and I think I know where TV may belong faction wise. That's another reason why I switched. 

It would seem LB is Blair unless the vig attacked someone else.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

IF LB is blair couldnt she win with town?


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> IF LB is blair couldnt she win with town?



Both LB and Rafa are indy that can win with town. We just pick who we want with us.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> IF LB is blair couldnt she win with town?



Blair is town(nevermind the independent thing).


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

whats wrong with having both?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> whats wrong with having both?



Blair>>>>>>Chrona atm(unless Chrona gets a hax ability or sth when towned).And Chrona can be converted.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

oooh i see, id rather get rid of chrone she can be used against us like in canon


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> whats wrong with having both?


Well, both of the people we've discovered been indy. The chances of another lynch will be slim


fokers13 said:


> Blair>>>>>>Chrona atm(unless Chrona gets a hax ability or sth when towned).And Chrona can be converted.



Blair can die from attacks but Chrona can't. We'll lose Blair eventually but not Chrona. That's why I want Chrona over Blair.

Edit: Chrona can't be converted by witches if Maka doesn't investigate him.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Brb gotta read up on 45pages of the WWE game(i'll go crazy before either game is over)

@JtG Chrona has a very basic flaw however while Blair will be tanking shit for us and can nk and protect.Much more versatile role if you are asking me.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a lot to catch up on. I read the last two pages, so for now

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Speaking of that, I've made the decision regarding her town ability. I'll be updating stuff in a sec here.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Blair can be roleblocked though. That's what's gonna happen most likely. We're better off with Chrona until Eruka is dead.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol, Chrona is a potential threat to town that would offer very little benefit, if any. Blair has more potential upside without the possibility of vacating the town and gaining the ability to nightkill them. Gotta agree with Fokers here on this one.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Blair can be roleblocked though. That's what's gonna happen most likely. We're better off with Chrona until Eruka is dead.



True.However all this speech is hypothetical assuming Rafa is Chrona and LB is Blair which we can't know for sure.(However even if she were to be rb wouldn't she be taking one for the team anyways?)


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

*ROLE UPDATE - CHRONA*

First of all, I changed the name of her witches ability.


> [Conditional Passive - *Divided Loyalties*] - If Chrona is investigated by Maka, she will join Shibusen's side. If Eruka investigates her after Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona will increase Stein's insanity and flee, becoming part of the Rogue Witch Faction.



And here is Chrona's town ability.


> [Conditional Passive - *Friendship*] If Maka has recruited Chrona, then Chrona may choose defend one of them her new friends (by PMing the mod the character she wants to defend) and take the brunt of the attack. This will NOT role-crush the attacker. This ability disappears if she is recruited by Eruka.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at Chrona new ability. I think she'll defend one of us?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

So if i am getting this right she can protect a character *ONCE* and die in their place?...Yes Blair is much better


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

All I'm hearing is Blair Chrona, Blair, Chrona. How about actual mafia? 
forkers13. He has you under hypnosis.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

At least i am not lurking like you SZ and several other people are doing.All your scumhunting consisted of you pointing the finger on me for not being a noob or w/e.We also have zero leads to go on.Stop complaining please.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> So if i am getting this right she can protect a character *ONCE* and die in their place?...Yes Blair is much better


Erm, no. She still has her Black Blood ability. She just doesn't Role Crush the attacker.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Erm, no. She still has her Black Blood ability. She just doesn't Role Crush the attacker.



A nvm then epic fail(hmm that might make her more useful than Blair)provided Eruka or w/e her name is is dead.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright, this is pointless. It's just who ever you want least lynched. LB or Rafa are the choices.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Wait if Eruka is dead is there any way for Chrona to be killed/captured or is it a town auto-win?That would make her invaluable.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> All I'm hearing is Blair Chrona, Blair, Chrona. How about actual mafia?
> forkers13. He has you under hypnosis.



If you ask me, and I'm aware you haven't, JTG and Fokers sound like the last two kids to get picked in gym class trying to convince team captains that THEY would be more useful than the other guy left standing. 

I wouldn't be surprised if they're Blair and Chrona.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> If you ask me, and I'm aware you haven't, JTG and Fokers sound like the last two kids to get picked in gym class trying to convince team captains that THEY would be more useful than the other guy left standing.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they're Blair and Chrona.



Meh i only played basketball when at highschool and i was 20cms taller than most kids there,while playing on a daily basis.*I WAS* the fucking team captain

On another note i'm neither.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Wait if Eruka is dead is there any way for Chrona to be killed/captured or is it a town auto-win?That would make her invaluable.



If Eruka is dead then Chrona won't be recruited to the rouge witches. All other abilities apply.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Wait if Eruka is dead is there any way for Chrona to be killed/captured or is it a town auto-win?That would make her invaluable.


*sighs* This is why I told people to read to the roles.



> Eruka
> [Passive - Survivor] - Only goal is to survive this all.
> *[Active - Henchwitch] - Can either protect, investigate, or roleblock someone.*



Eruka is the only one in the Rogue which faction who can investigate. She's just really hard to kill


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> If Eruka is dead then Chrona won't be recruited to the rouge witches. All other abilities apply.



But that's what i am saying.If we know her identity and she can't be killed (we won't be lynching her either),doesn't that make it an autowin for us?


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> If you ask me, and I'm aware you haven't, JTG and Fokers sound like the last two kids to get picked in gym class trying to convince team captains that THEY would be more useful than the other guy left standing.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if they're Blair and Chrona.



Maybe right now in the game it seems that way, but I was always picked first in gym.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 17, 2011)

lets have a death/lynch before we make plans. chickens and eggs so to speak.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *sighs* This is why I told people to read to the roles.
> 
> 
> 
> Eruka is the only one in the Rogue which faction who can investigate. She's just really hard to kill



I don't disagree but i don't see how what you said contradicts my question?*IF* we do manage to kill Eruka *AND* recruit Chrona isn't it over?

EDIT:Nevermind stupidity strikes again mafia can always kill the rest


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> But that's what i am saying.If we know her identity and she can't be killed (we won't be lynching her either),doesn't that make it an autowin for us?



They can still outnumber town if we don't find them all.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

ugh this is hard


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cad one very farfetched question.What would happen if Kishin and Chrona were the last ones standing for example?(i don't really get the last to be able to take action thing).

//Nevermind the roleblocking of Chrona clears up the confusion.Sorry for the retarded question.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Mind games are fun aren't they?


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Cad one very farfetched question.What would happen if Kishin and Chrona were the last ones standing for example?(i don't really get the last to be able to take action thing)



Kishin will win because Chrona doesn't submits actions to the game mod. Considering he's part of town.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

^This too


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Cad one very farfetched question.What would happen if Kishin and Chrona were the last ones standing for example?(i don't really get the last to be able to take action thing)


Whoops I forgot to add on the addendum to the ability here...



> [Conditional Active - Vajra] If his seclusion has ended, Asura may target a single person and kill them unless they are Shinigami, Noah, Free, or Chrona. Noah will have a 50% chance of capturing him or dying, Free and Chrona will be roleblocked for the rest of game and if they are targeted again, they will be killed *and if they are targeted again, they will be killed.* If Shinigami is targeted, then each of them will have a 50% chance of dying.



I was making changes as I sent out the roles :sweat


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

We'll worry about it when it happens. If we're all alive that is.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Are there hints in your write up Cadrien?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Whoops I forgot to add on the addendum to the ability here...
> 
> 
> 
> I was making changes as I sent out the roles :sweat



Nah you didn't forget it mate i just skipped it(in your quote you actually wrote it twiceSorry for the confusion).


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Are there hints in your write up Cadrien?


None as of yet. As the game progresses I will see if I should. I'm expecting to do hints like I did in my AW2 game and slip them in occasionally but avoid it for the most part. I like mind games.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

How many newbs are in this game? Are their minds even ready for this much mind fuck?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

My sanity.It's waningggggggggg


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

im seasoned and my mind is already blown


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

I only now realised what Cad was saying about Eruka being really hard to kill.We need to get Free first(worst thing is they could both be inactifags and that would really fuck us up)

EDIT:That means we should not be recruiting Chrona until the 4-5phase probably.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

We could lynch Omaeda Takes It Alone for having a retarded long name and last I seen was an inactifag.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We could lynch Omaeda Takes It Alone for having a retarded long name and last I seen was an inactifag.



Username is pretty funny imo but he's inactifagging indeed.Maybe you have a point.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch OTIA]*

Just realized that's who OTIA was in player list.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Inactifagging is probably less annoying than overactifagging though...


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

2invisifags other than me.But i understand now why the Rafa bandwagon occurred(investigatng her would screw us over with Erika alive),vig woud fail and could even be rolecrushed and she didn't have any abilities when town.Even now she is one risky fella.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Inactifagging is probably less annoying than overactifagging though...



lolno.

Have you even been in a complete inactifag game before?

This is my last spam in the phase. No more post from me this phase unless it's game related.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Can't promise the same as JtG i am chatty like that


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> 2invisifags other than me.But i understand now why the Rafa bandwagon occurred(investigatng her would screw us over with Erika alive),vig woud fail and could even be rolecrushed and she didn't have any abilities when town.Even now she is one risky fella.



We still have a role cop that can investigate Chrona w/o recruiting her.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 17, 2011)

Holy crap, there's a lot of posts... Just landed for a stop, but will be in transit again soon...

I promise I'll be back to read up on everything. In the mean time, subscribing.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> We still have a role cop that can investigate Chrona w/o recruiting her.



Y but if she's lying and she's Medusa we are pretty much screwed as she is cleared for the whole game.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch LB]*

No one followed.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Y but if she's lying and she's Medusa we are pretty much screwed as she is cleared for the whole game.



It's called a role cop for a reason you know. We have one who can investigate Rafa to confirm his role w/o converting him to town.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Last count before sleep.

[24/37] votes in
Rafaella: 4
*LB: 8*
Cubey: 4
TV: 1
JtG: 6
Belphegor: 1

Remember that a majority is needed for a lynch. 19 people voting for one person.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

JtG i could perhaps see you being Free protecting Medusa(Raf).An investigation on Jtg,cba about lynch on Raf.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It's called a role cop for a reason you know. We have one who can investigate Rafa to confirm his role w/o converting him to town.



Yes but that role cop sees Medusa as inno.While Maka who could see if she's indeed guilty converts her if she's Chrona and not Medusa.Could all be a smart gambit for all i know(to avoid the dangerous investigation and get the good one).


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Not sure if forkers been paying attention or read the rules. Imma stop trying and go to sleep.

This is Cadrien mind fuck in effect.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

So sticking with the LB lynch with the possibility of her being a asset?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Not sure if forkers been paying attention or not. Imma stop trying and go to sleep.



See my above post,i don't see the problem with this argument.And yes i have read the whole damn 30pages nevermind the fact that i am unable to register everything.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

MORE CHANGES!

Medusa can only be identified by JOE or SID. Or by Shinigami/Arachne through their intel gathering abilities..

Arachne can only be identified by ERUKA or JOE. Or by Shinigami through his intel gathering ect.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Joe Buttataki - Coffee Obsessed Investigator*
> [Active - Perfect Soul Perception] Joe may investigate someone during the night and learn their role, regardless of who they are.
> [Active One Shot - Uncle Bob's Coffee] Joe will drink the special brew he's been saving and become invulnerable for one day/night cycle



For forkers.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> For forkers.



Cad changed them but before Medusa flipped innocent to Joe's investigation.Anyways let's end this here and *SEND JOE TO RAFAELLA.*With the changes if guilty she's Medusa if inno she's Chrona.So simple.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Raf is a guy


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> Raf is a guy



If you say so


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Also, do keep in mind that you may only speculate on who someone might be. You can't just claim that someone is a character, you must use your mind to convince others to vote against them. That is the point of the game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> If you say so



seriously


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

And then I went to bed. Night mis amigos. Don't spam too much whilst I'm asleep. 

Also, the thread will be locked at 3 PM my time by Castiel.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Bumping this stuff so it won't get lost.*VOTES OFF RAFAELLA.SEND JOE TO HIM.With the changes if guilty he's Medusa if inno he's Chrona.That's all.*(AND THERE IS NO DOWNSIDE TO THIS PLAN).

Just saw the majority thing she's not getting lynched anyways but i am sticking to my statement


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

It's an interesting game to say the least. I didn't realize that there wouldn't be a lynch without majority.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

I just hope the gov isn't retarded.Else with him randomly cancelling and majority being required we might as well give the game to the mafia.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

like the wwe game


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 17, 2011)

Alright, so JTG seems like town. Him, Platinum, or Raf would be good targets to investigate. I refuse to buy LB's bullshit.

*[Change Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jumping on the bandwagon.

[*change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

But this gov doesn't have unlimited cancelling so nobody can be blocked twice it seems. Let's just hope it wasn't given to a troll.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 17, 2011)

Isn't it always? Just like popular day 1 kills are bombs/bulletproof. I don't really see how that pertains to anything, though.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> But this gov doesn't have unlimited cancelling so nobody can be blocked twice it seems. Let's just hope it wasn't given to a troll.



Yes but all that is required is for majority to not be reached some days and for him to block the rest and he might as well have constant block.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

so like, what did i miss?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

in other news: fuck you too


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2011)

thirty goddamned pages


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat Banhammer


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

yep, leaving my vote on awesome


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

why are you suspecting of him?


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Awesome]*

agreeing on suspicious activity from him.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

People trying to split votes especially when majority is required is .Awesome is not getting lynched no way you are getting 17more people.If anything go for LB so we either strike maf/independent or can learn something from her death.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

J T G.


You're re-iterating a lot of the stuff that i already mentioned early on in, which is just adding fuel to the fire of confusion that is already spreading.



Chrona should be left alone for now. If Rafaella is indeed Chrona, then its a poor decision to recruit her, until we have eliminated Eruka, otherwise, she will be reruited to the rogue witch faction. Not only that, but Chrona can then be involved in helping turn Stein anti-town, also.

In terms of investigations, then J T G should definitely be investigated. As should Rafaella to ensure that he really is Chrona. Joe should investigate aiyanah.

As for the votes, we need a majority. Im not totally sastisfied with the LB lynch, but its better than not having information at all.

*[Change vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, it's day one, so there's no way to be really satisfied on a lynching, at least with no information. And I actually suspect JTG is Chrona, and Fokers is Blair based on their back and forth earlier, but I suppose a lynch on LB is likely to open up more information than a no lynch. I'll have to ponder this.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well, it's day one, so there's no way to be really satisfied on a lynching, at least with no information. And I actually suspect JTG is Chrona, and Fokers is Blair based on their back and forth earlier, but I suppose a lynch on LB is likely to open up more information than a no lynch. I'll have to ponder this.



Its highly possible that is the case, although at this point we need something to work with, as the confuson levels are horrendous.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> J T G.
> 
> 
> You're re-iterating a lot of the stuff that i already mentioned early on in, which is just adding fuel to the fire of confusion that is already spreading.
> ...



Thanks for basically reiterating everything i've stated throughout the previous pages.



Tribulation said:


> Well, it's day one, so there's no way to be really satisfied on a lynching, at least with no information. And I actually suspect JTG is Chrona, and Fokers is Blair based on their back and forth earlier, but I suppose a lynch on LB is likely to open up more information than a no lynch. I'll have to ponder this.



I think you are reading too much into my behavior.Despite SZ's attempts to convince you otherwise i am a noob at mafia and all i was doing was conversing with JtG to hopefully reach some results.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Thanks for basically reiterating everything i've stated throughout the previous pages.



It needed to be updated in one post


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

> I think you are reading too much into my behavior.Despite SZ's attempts to convince you otherwise i am a noob at mafia and all i was doing was conversing with JtG to hopefully reach some results.



Actually, that's precisely why.  A new to mafia player would get upset and insult the vig for a kill attempt, and then vehemently defend the role they're holding. You weren't really defending yourself, you were defending Blair's role specifically, like you were upset about it. Seems like a dead giveaway to me, but who knows.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

lol majority needed for lynching
*[change vote lynch lb]*
this is more than likely a poor decision


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol majority needed for lynching
> *[change vote lynch lb]*
> this is more than likely a poor decision



You're right. Maybe we should switch to you instead


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

go ahead and do so


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> go ahead and do so



We should, especially if you think LB is a bad decision


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

oh i see now
*[change vote lynch msal]*
i'm not the first to say its a bad decision
you already know my role anyway


----------



## EnterTheTao (Jul 17, 2011)

didn't realize majority was required; missed it in keeping up with thirty pages. 

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH LB]*

might as well get an info lynch in.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> oh i see now
> *[change vote lynch msal]*
> i'm not the first to say its a bad decision
> you already know my role anyway



Of course. Thats why it would be a lynch that could benefit us more than detract.

Also, even if people have said that, you saying when people have made their mind up is de-railing.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Actually, that's precisely why.  A new to mafia player would get upset and insult the vig for a kill attempt, and then vehemently defend the role they're holding. You weren't really defending yourself, you were defending Blair's role specifically, like you were upset about it. Seems like a dead giveaway to me, but who knows.



Nah i thought the vig was derping unless Blair seemed suspicious to him somehow.However i don't even think i was really complaining(did i make one post on it or something)?

//Ghost from the Zelda game where MG was killing townies


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Of course. Thats why it would be a lynch that could benefit us more than detract.
> 
> Also, even if people have said that, you saying when people have made their mind up is de-railing.


lol i said that after voting for her anyway
i shouldn't even be concerned with town matters


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol i said that after voting for her anyway
> *i shouldn't even be concerned with town matters*



Implying Chrona(or Medusa)


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

there are many other roles that have no reason to be concerned with town matters


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Another question i would like to make:Raf was bound to be investigated anyways.If he was Medusa would Cad make Joe(who we were going to use) be able to investigate Medusa successfully?It would really fuck Raf up.Not suggesting we should take the lynch off him just food for thought

//Except if Cad is trying to mindfuck us all

Second edit:He could theoretically be Arachne(but highly unlikely as when he claimed Chrona he didn't know about the changes and thus a Joe investigation would be the end of him).


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

arachne will choose to appear as a certain role if ever investigated
lol, this should be good


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> arachne will choose to appear as a certain role if ever investigated
> lol, this should be good



I see no evidence of this.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Why is that?It says she doesn't appear innocent to certain investigators

//Agreed MSAL


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> I see no evidence of this.



< hasn't read the role list


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

> *Arachne*:[Passive - Mastermind] - Can only be killed by Lynch or Maka and Soul's/Tsar and Feordor's oneshot, appears innocent to investigations except for Eruka, Joe, and Asura's. Sends in her mafia's actions.
> [Passive - Center of the Web] - Receives random piece of information learned by an investigation role
> [Active - Spider Thread] - Can roleblock a target during the night
> [Active - Mind Control Machine] - Every 3 nights, the Arachnophobia faction may choose a target and try to recruit them. This will fail if they are Shinigami, Medusa, Excalibur, or Asura. They will then control the converted person's actions. The person will not know that they have been converted until the next day phase. If ANY member of arachnophobia is targeted with Infiltration, then the machine will be destroyed.



I don't see how the correct investigator will fail to get her.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

so why mention arachne if she's a non-issue?


----------



## Empathy (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch: Awesome*]

Apparently suspicious.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> so why mention arachne if she's a non-issue?



She is an issue if you are her since Joe who will prolly be investigating you can't get you anymore(check the changes).

EDIT:Nevermind wrong again will i ever catch  a break:



> *MORE CHANGES!
> 
> Medusa can only be identified by JOE or SID. Or by Shinigami/Arachne through their intel gathering abilities..
> 
> Arachne can only be identified by ERUKA or JOE. Or by Shinigami through his intel gathering ect.*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 17, 2011)

Majority vote is inconvenient.

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Might not be around for the next phase but I'll tell Cadrien about it.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Will attempt a vote count.

Counting Trib's+Raf's vote we got *16votes on LB* so far,inactifags and/or mafias will be required probably(also i saw EnterTheTao following Raf on his voting a bit too much but that could just be me being paranoid).

//Doing a recheck every vote counts hope i don't fuck up.Ok i think i am right Bel or Cad will probably double check anyway.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah, majority vote is a bit of a pain...at this point it seems pretty pointless to go any other direction, and I doubt I'll be around later so...

*[Vote Lynch LB]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

*[change vote lynch lb]*
rolling with it


----------



## zenieth (Jul 17, 2011)

33 pages.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

zenieth said:


> 33 pages.



That's what happens to games who have me playing 

Good morningggggggg Cadrien


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> *Joe apparently can get them both which makes him supervaluable.Please update the OP asap Cad this thing is hard to follow as it is*.


I did a while ago 

Also, hi and bye. I know we got majority but I have work in like 30 minutes so um, not really enough time to do a decent post.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> I did a while ago
> 
> Also, hi and bye. I know we got majority but I have work in like 30 minutes so um, not really enough time to do a decent post.



Yes my bad once again actually we don't have majority atm only 16 votes.Anyways cya around


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

So since we have mayority does that mean LB Lynch is going to happen no matter what?

Or do I still have time to convince everyone to vote for forker?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I doubt LB is blair, but if we go through with the lynch on her it's an easy way to find out. Might be worth the try.



It really isn't. I can't believe not a single person aside from Greenbeast picked up any of the hints I left. That's kind of astounding.

*[Vote lynch JtG]*

Go with a lynch that will actually yield you a beneficial result.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> So since we have mayority does that mean LB Lynch is going to happen no matter what?
> 
> Or do I still have time to convince everyone to vote for forker?



We don't have majority yet 16/19 votes needed.And please try to convince people to vote for me(split votes to save LB from getting lynched)

//Why does everyone call me forker/forkers?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> So since we have mayority does that mean LB Lynch is going to happen no matter what?
> 
> Or do I still have time to convince everyone to vote for forker?


you should have done that earlier


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to do some quick reconnaissance be back in a bit...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

It's at this point I push for the JtG lynch to swiftly benefit town/troll him, but if it's my head on the chopping block, Shinigami should know that I am worth the lynch-negation and investigation. That is, if you want anyone to be killed regardless of protections when it gets down to the wire (or any time, really).


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It really isn't. I can't believe not a single person aside from Greenbeast picked up any of the hints I left. That's kind of astounding.
> 
> *[Vote lynch JtG]*
> 
> Go with a lynch that will actually yield you a beneficial result.


I really hope you're not mafia cause I'm going to look really stupid if you are...


Rafaella said:


> you should have done that earlier



I just woke up like 15 minutes ago and it hit me while I was reading through everything that happened while I was sleeping..


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

In actuality, your overanalyzing things was quite near the truth. Others haven't even put in the effort to figure out my role, claim I'm worth an investigation, and then lynch me anyways based on garbage spouted by Cubey among others.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

lol          lb


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> In actuality, your overanalyzing things was quite near the truth. Others haven't even put in the effort to figure out my role, claim I'm worth an investigation, and then lynch me anyways based on garbage spouted by Cubey among others.



At what point did you hint, because i must've missed it?


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol? 

I didn't spout any fucking garbage, not this time at least. It's my ass on the line too, along with a plethora of other people.

Town... I know how easy it is for her to fool players. *Do not fall for it.*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> At what point did you hint, because i must've missed it?



She just pretty much roverevealed 5minutes ago(i am between 2chars for her atm).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Throughout the entire damn game. If I have to point out such obvious clues when I kept repeating a theme that pointed to one of a few types of roles, I'm going to become apathetic and just wait for mafia to kill me.

In fact, perhaps that is the better option. None of you seem to get it I was repeating, _repeating_ these clues like a broken record. I'm surprised I'm not modkilled. But I suppose there's one way to prove my innocence. Cadrien would have to be back, and I'd be lynched regardless, so it's a moot point.

You're quite lucky, Medusa/Arachne. I would've had your skulls hanging on my mantle. You can thank town for eliminating such a threat to you.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7rivf9yfRtE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

again
lol lb
inb4 vote changes


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Harm's been done already so here's the key post probably:



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Twice the impact if I'm lynched. Don't say you haven't been warned.



Btw we have more than 1 superkill char


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Throughout the entire damn game. If I have to point out such obvious clues when I kept repeating a theme that pointed to one of a few types of roles, I'm going to become apathetic and just wait for mafia to kill me.
> 
> In fact, perhaps that is the better option. None of you seem to get it I was repeating, _repeating_ these clues like a broken record. I'm surprised I'm not modkilled. But I suppose there's one way to prove my innocence. Cadrien would have to be back, and I'd be lynched regardless, so it's a moot point.
> 
> You're quite lucky, Medusa/Arachne. I would've had your skulls hanging on my mantle. You can thank town for eliminating such a threat to you.



No i havn't.

I was asleep when you made the posts you did, i come back and you are getting bandwagonned.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Redeem yourselves now and lynch JtG who is far more useless than I, or town miserably and don't be surprised when I flip town.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> No i havn't.
> 
> I was asleep when you made the posts you did, i come back and you are getting bandwagonned.


lol same
i read through the thread and it was obvious enough
hence why i said it was a bad decision
let the info lynch stand


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Harm's been done already so here's the key post probably:
> 
> 
> 
> Btw we have more than 1 superkill char



Yeah she's been hinting towards "two"  since the beggining. She said "two heads are better than one" at one point. I pointed it out to everyone but you know no one listens to me.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Redeem yourselves now and lynch JtG who is far more useless than I, or town miserably and don't be surprised when I flip town.



Hmm..From that post that Fokers made i deduce two characters you could be.

This phase is far too confusing atm.

You should be investigated tonight, in reality..

However, your defence is poor, you need to do better. Simply becoming apathetic is not going to help town and get votes switched.

However you usually play like this anyway, so what should i expect really


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Yeah she's been hinting towards "two"  since the beggining. She said "two heads are better than one" at one point. I pointed it out to everyone but you know no one listens to me.t



Yeah but this could very well be a desperate attempt to take a random townie down with her and/or make a superkill or w/e.(her bandwagon started early on no doubt she was prepared).


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

My defense is poor? 



You're all the ones who lynched me based off what? What shred of evidence? Your prosecution is poor. You're the ones who are going to reap what you so, so this doesn't concern me other than my small whim to last long. Shinigami's the only competent one now, aside from Greenbeast, so we'll see what happens.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

hows about we lynch awesome?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hows about we lynch awesome?



That will only split the votes resulting in no lynch.It's hard to get 1! person as it is.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> hows about we lynch awesome?



Oh yeah, I've been wondering about that. I missed his posts itt, why is he suspicious? 

And yeah, fokers is right that will split votes and we'll likely get no lynch. We should lynch LB for now, she is guilty


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

If you're going to lynch someone, make it JtG. He's the one who's closest.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

but i doubt he's mafia


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> My defense is poor?




Yes.

You have countered by saying you "will let yourself get lynched" 

If your role is valuable to town, you will defend it until its impossible.




> You're all the ones who lynched me based off what? What shred of evidence? Your prosecution is poor. You're the ones who are going to reap what you so, so this doesn't concern me other than my small whim to last long. Shinigami's the only competent one now, aside from Greenbeast, so we'll see what happens.



I was not interested in your prosecution, that was Cubey's doing. But lynchng is incredibly hard as it is.

I tell you what.

I will remove my vote from you, based on the fact we can investigate you and get your role, anyway.

If you anti-town, i will see to it personally you are lynched next phase.

*[Change vote no lynch]*


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Yes.
> 
> You have countered by saying you "will let yourself get lynched"
> 
> ...



... Don't do this. Don't even try to do this.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Yes.
> 
> You have countered by saying you "will let yourself get lynched"
> 
> If your role is valuable to town, you will defend it until its impossible.



You know just as well as I do how ignorant a bandwagon is, especially first phase. They want blood, regardless of faction.




> I was not interested in your prosecution, that was Cubey's doing. But lynchng is incredibly hard as it is.
> 
> I tell you what.
> 
> ...



That won't save me in the slightest, unless everyone else votes no lynch.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ... Don't do this. Don't even try to do this.



My vote is one vote.

There are 40 people in the game.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> You know just as well as I do how ignorant a bandwagon is, especially first phase. They want blood, regardless of faction.



This game is active though. So people would listen.




> That won't save me in the slightest, unless everyone else votes no lynch.



That's not my problem. 

Also, you need 19 to be lynched.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

your still not getting lynched as majority hasn't been reached


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

It _is_ your problem if you want to save me, hence why you switched votes in the first place. You do have a point about the majority, however.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ... Don't do this. Don't even try to do this.


Shows us one proof then or do a better job convincing then...

We have almost no info the logical thing to do is
*[CHANGE VOTE NO LYNCH]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

There's always that thing called an investigation


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Seems like nl people taking back their votes what a surprise.Oh well i guess it could be good


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

At the moment, investigations are our friend. This will clear a lot of the mystery and confusion, especially as we have two active role cops and a back-up role cop.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> It _is_ your problem if you want to save me, hence why you switched votes in the first place. You do have a point about the majority, however.



No it isn't.

My problem is the town.

You have not been confirmed as town. Until you are, then it's not.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 17, 2011)

35 pages, seriously? Joining the game now, I'll make my vote in like 60 minutes, after reading through all of this -.-


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

If you say so.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

What proof do you need? You know the rules, roleclaiming is strictly forbidden. I've given town the info they need. If I'm wrong you can investigate/kill me tonight if you want, hell I welcome it if you're just going to disregard everything I've said.

Funny to note that instead of adequately defending herself like a normal person would/does, LB first asks to be lynched casting one the first votes that leads the bandwagon, then goes back on it. Instead of defending herself, she's trying to get votes deflected onto JtG, which is a very untown-like thing to do, considering there is less of a case to lynch him than her.

Lastly, you never vote no lynch  That avoids getting info out of a lynch, and/or killing mafia. All you are doing is continuing to split the votes, but hey that's not your problem I guess


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

If Cubey is not trolling just to get LB lynched his argument has merit


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

What case is there on me? You claiming I was Noah, and then saying you couldn't reveal how you got such info because of the no role-claiming, which you're repeatedly bringing up to spare you from giving an actual answer? In conjunction with you insisting via VMs you were going to get me killed this time regardless to make up for the other game?

Sounds like some pretty hefty evidence.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you say so.



I do.

So what i would like is a good explanation why we shouldn't follow this lynch through.





Cubey said:


> What proof do you need? You know the rules, roleclaiming is strictly forbidden. I've given town the info they need. If I'm wrong you can investigate/kill me tonight if you want, hell I welcome it if you're just going to disregard everything I've said.
> 
> Funny to note that instead of adequately defending herself like a normal person would/does, LB first asks to be lynched casting one the first votes that leads the bandwagon, then goes back on it. Instead of defending herself, she's trying to get votes deflected onto JtG, which is a very untown-like thing to do, considering there is less of a case to lynch him than her.
> 
> Lastly, you never vote no lynch  That avoids getting info out of a lynch, and/or killing mafia. All you are doing is continuing to split the votes, but hey that's not your problem I guess



Yes we would info from the lynch, but if it comes at the cost of an important townie, then id rather forego the lynch on day 1, where information is scarce.

Point is, we will get information tonight from investigations, that is for sure.

As everything stands now, you and LB are perfect targets for the cops. Then we can move on from this.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What proof do you need? You know the rules, roleclaiming is strictly forbidden. I've given town the info they need. If I'm wrong you can investigate/kill me tonight if you want, hell I welcome it if you're just going to disregard everything I've said.
> 
> Funny to note that instead of adequately defending herself like a normal person would/does, LB first asks to be lynched casting one the first votes that leads the bandwagon, then goes back on it. Instead of defending herself, she's trying to get votes deflected onto JtG, which is a very untown-like thing to do, considering there is less of a case to lynch him than her.
> 
> Lastly, you never vote no lynch  That avoids getting info out of a lynch, and/or killing mafia. All you are doing is continuing to split the votes, but hey that's not your problem I guess


You act like if you have actually given us a piece of evidence.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

For various reasons, and details I'd rather not spend time writing up to explain, I'm changing my vote.

*[Vote change No Lynch]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> I do.
> 
> So what i would like is a good explanation why we shouldn't follow this lynch through.
> 
> ...



We have Rafa(and JtG?) to investigate also

RB is off the hook we might as well end this phase here


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Once more, for the record:

1.) Killing me is twice as bad for town.
2.) Killing me is twice as good for both Medusa/Arachne, and anyone else anti-town.
3.) There's absolutely no evidence pointing to my guilt aside from a butthurt Cubey intending to get me killed to make up for the other game.
4.) He claims I'm Noah, and then says he can't explain why due to no role-claiming. And he repeatedly insists that, as though it's his only leg to stand on. How convenient.
5.) I haven't even begun scum-hunting aside from obvious Cubey, who is anti-town by the merit of trying to get another player killed while feigning conviction. I'm sure you'd rather have me contribute my thoughts as opposed to killing me off early.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What case is there on me? You claiming I was Noah, and then saying you couldn't reveal how you got such info because of the no role-claiming, which you're repeatedly bringing up to spare you from giving an actual answer? In conjunction with you insisting via VMs you were going to get me killed this time regardless to make up for the other game?
> 
> Sounds like some pretty hefty evidence.



See? Again you're bringing up this outside bullshit that I have some vendetta against you, I could care less, in all honesty 

This is just what I found, and that's how it is. I'm not using any cop-out (lolwut) to avoid giving answers 

I'm also starting to think your roleclaims are bullshit. You would have been modkilled by now after claiming as much as you have.



MSAL said:


> Yes we would info from the lynch, but if it comes at the cost of an important townie, then id rather forego the lynch on day 1, where information is scarce.
> 
> Point is, we will get information tonight from investigations, that is for sure.
> 
> As everything stands now, you and LB are perfect targets for the cops. Then we can move on from this.



No LB is the perfect target for the lynch, and you can investigate me if I am wrong. That's my guarantee, night vig should kill me if I'm lying 

Seriously, you're being talked out of it, and you are falling for it without resistance.



Greenbeast said:


> You act like if you have actually given us a piece of evidence.



One would suggest you go back and read the thread then.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

As you can see, my dear Cubert, half the people didn't even notice them. It's not about quantity, it's about quality. Subtle hints are allowed. Seeing as most everyone didn't notice them, I'm in the clear.

And the VMs clearly state you wanted me dead in here too. You can say it's false, but it  _is_ your own words.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Welp, if that's what your defense amounts to (apart from scapegoating JtG that is, then...)

And this isn't blatant?



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Once more, for the record:
> 
> *1.) Killing me is twice as bad for town.
> 2.) Killing me is twice as good for both Medusa/Arachne, and anyone else anti-town.*
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

>Multiple roles
>Multiple possibilities
>Up to you to figure out


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

It would be funny if either one of them was Kishin and couldn't die anyways


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> It would be funny if either one of them was Kishin and couldn't die anyways



This is precisely why im willing to forego lynch this phase and gain information in the night.

The confusion is too much atm, and it smells like a game of one-upsmanship to me.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> This is precisely why im willing to forego lynch this phase and gain information in the night.
> 
> The confusion is too much atm, and it smells like a game of one-upsmanship to me.



However lynching the Kishin even if it fails should be awesome right?I mean he would redirect and we would probably know who he is


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Multiple roles
> >Multiple possibilities
> >Up to you to figure out



No no I saw other posts from you clearly talking about how much rolehinting you're doing, they were not that subtle.

And now.. I will wait for people to either switch off or onto you.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No no I saw other posts from you clearly talking about how much rolehinting you're doing, they were not that subtle.
> 
> And now.. I will wait for people to either switch off or onto you.



And yet no one picked them up. They're obvious to me, and a few people got them, but before that? Nothing. And you'll notice I made that post long before I made the one you quoted.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And yet no one picked them up. They're obvious to me, and a few people got them, but before that? Nothing. And you'll notice I made that post long before I made the one you quoted.



When you point out your hints, they no longer become hints nor subtle


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

lol you guys
*[change vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

aiyanah I noticed you are pretty intent on lynching Awesome?  I asked you why, you never answered.

Fishy fishy boy


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Noone is getting lynched it's pointless Rafa.Let's just wait for Cad


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey, would you say you're 100% sure lynching LB is going to benefit town?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

They don't mean anything by themselves. The rule is no role-revealing, not no role-hinting. I have to have faith in your intelligence for you to see who I _may_ be, and you're not going to fool me into saying my hints are false or try to get me to reveal blatant enough to get modkilled. Nice try, though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> aiyanah I noticed you are pretty intent on lynching Awesome?  I asked you why, you never answered.
> 
> Fishy fishy boy



cubey I noticed you are pretty intent on lynching lb?  I asked you why, you never answered.

Fishy fishy boy


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

I answered all your questions 



Greenbeast said:


> Cubey, would you say you're 100% sure lynching LB is going to benefit town?



Yes I am. Would I be wagering a night kill or investigation if I wasn't 

I request town to stop  splitting votes please.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

>Say you're sure
>Say you'll offer to be nightkilled/investigated
>Pro-town role lynched
>Protected by mafia teammates
>Night kill fails
>Investigation most likely fails
>???
>Profit

Foolproof. Though you only got so far as the fool part.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I answered all your questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If Cubey doesn't have a shitty role(and is thus trolling) or is Kishin he is saying the truth imo


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I answered all your questions
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might.

_



			Medusa - Rogue Gorgon Sister
 [Passive - Mastermind] - Appears innocent to investigations (except for Joe or Sid) and can only be killed by lynch or Witch-Hunter.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

How the fuck does one protect themself from investigation 

Oh yes, I forgot I am the Godfather.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Some mods allow protections to negate all effects, including investigations.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

*sigh* I don't know what to do.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

We should ask Cad about the investigation point LB just made.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I answered all your questions


you answered none of them actually
all you've said is that you know lb's role and that we should lynch her
yet you dont want to divulge how you know such a thing


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

No. That never ever happens. Everyone knows protection is protection from only kills unless the role description states otherwise, stop making up abilities 



Rafaella said:


> you answered none of them actually
> all you've said is that you know lb's role and that we should lynch her
> yet you dont want to divulge how you know such a thing



Obviously I know it through my role. I mentioned that previously, and I also said I won't confirm or deny any guesses you make because that is detrimental to both town and myself 

So, why so intent on Awesome? :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

well, anyone who has read the role list should believe you wholeheartedly in that case
and yet no one does

awesome is just being his scum self


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No. That never ever happens. Everyone knows protection is protection from only kills unless the role description states otherwise, stop making up abilities



Feel free to ask others.


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

I'll ask Cad when he gets back.

I suspect a lack of majority by the end of this phase


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Can everyone give me a summary of what happened since last night? I'll read it during the night phase, but I don't have the time and I want to make an informed vote or vote change.

Summary of what I know yesterday:
Minducks
aiyanah is Chrona
J t G is derping
LB is Noah? Hints at someone else. She can easily get the votes off of her even when godfather, so I'm more convinced she's Noah.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

well, push your lynch with a little more and see what happens


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

If I've told you once, I've told you twice. I am most definitely not Noah.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 17, 2011)

just reread everything. assuming my inferences are somewhat accurate, there are a number of interesting developments that have gotten me formulating some scenarios. anyway, i don't see how cubey could have gotten a day action that gives him role identities as i didn't see any ability that could do that during the day phase. 

perhaps maka can investigate her while joe investigates aiya. i do wonder why the godfathers can't be found by maka as she (maka's a she right?) is a role cop. regardless, she should know if lb turns out to be noah as cubey says. in the meantime, i suggest roleblocking lb tonight. 

*[vote no lynch]* 

majority kinda sucks though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

vote for awesome


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Troll is in the air everywhere i look around


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

LB still probably does


ill lol if she is maka


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 17, 2011)

Also done with reading up until now. Besides babbling there doesn't seem to be evident lynching so I'll go with a random lynch for now.

*[Vote lynch MSAL]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> Also done with reading up until now. Besides babbling there doesn't seem to be evident lynching so I'll go with a random lynch for now.
> 
> *[Vote lynch MSAL]*



You might as well nl man so as not to spite people especially with majority required.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

i still say vote awesome


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

The phase is ending soon, so that wouldn't even work; all that would do is split the votes and cause a no lynch.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

there isn't going to be a lynch anyway


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

What's the vote look like now anyway lol


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

lb then one vote for everything else basically


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

So since we can't role reveal the only way to reveal yourself town to the other townies is by hinting(which doesn't always work cause they could simply lie)???


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

This game is heavily mafia stacked methinks

*//Cad would you consider allowing more free rolereveal or cancelling/lowering the majority?*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

What's the mafia to town ratio? I know there are 2 mafia, and perhaps a third IIRC. Still haven't read all the roles. In terms of roles, how many townies are there to mafia 1 and mafia 2 etc.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Does majority really work in a forty player game? That's a lot of votes required right thur, nobody can be lynched right now if that's the case.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

25:7(3:1 town mafia pretty much and 5-6inde)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

I read 23-7-7 lol

Though Blair is pretty much town and free and Eruka technically don't have to be dead for town to win


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I read 23-7-7 lol
> 
> Though Blair is pretty much town and free and Eruka technically don't have to be dead for town to win



Yeah but people are going to want to have Chrona on their side and for that to happen...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol I suppose, but not until Eruka is dead


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Kill the Gecko/Frog thing


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 17, 2011)

Just caught up with everything. One action for 38 pages is dissappointing. 

*[Vote lynch Grahf]*


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Just realized that the Day Phase is technically over...

So I guess we're not lynching anyone.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

Back from doing yard work  what I miss ?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Nothing. Nothing at all.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

This will be a looooooooooong game


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Does majority really work in a forty player game? That's a lot of votes required right thur, nobody can be lynched right now if that's the case.



I Think 40 players is still to low to enforce a vote limit. If it was 50+ then i would understand.

Because of this, momentum can be shifted in the direction of the mafia.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

technically its 37 so mafia and some sheep can sway things


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

Smh do what you want town  Just do what you want, I give up.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> technically its 37 so mafia and some sheep can sway things



A minor technicality.


In this type of game, its not the lynch that will determine things, its the cops. We will narrow people down through the role revealing cops.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Try harder next time, Cubey.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

All you have said is because of my role I know LB should be lynched.

That's not enough...


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

I predict that the night phase will be uneventful and we'll be stuck in the same situation tomorrow.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Ehh I sorta rather just lynch someone this phase even if it doesn't go well.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

See green I told you dog, I told warned you about cubey.


----------



## MSAL (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I predict that the night phase will be uneventful and we'll be stuck in the same situation tomorrow.



Thats a bold prediction to make.

Why do you say that?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

*votes:*


*Spoiler*: __ 



*LegendaryBeauty* -> Cubey > Rafaella > Platinum > LegendaryBeauty > Jiraiya the Gallant
*Rafaella* -> MSAL > Awesome > Taurus Versant > Rafaella > Awesome > LegendaryBeauty > MSAL > LegendaryBeauty > Awesome
*KizaruTachio* -> Cubey > Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant > Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant
*Awesome* -> Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant > Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant > Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant > LegendaryBeauty
*Sylar* -> Cubey
*Jiraiya the Gallant* -> Awesome > Taurus Versant > LegendaryBeauty > Taurus Versant > LegendaryBeauty > Omaeda Takes It Alone > LegendaryBeauty
*MSAL* -> Rafaella > Cubey > LegendaryBeauty > no lynch
*Sito* -> Rafaella > Cubey
*fokers13* -> no lynch > Rafaella > no lynch > Taurus Versant > LegendaryBeauty
*zenieth* -> Rafaella
*KBL* -> Cubey
*Shin - Zangetsu* -> fokers13 > LegendaryBeauty
*Baroxio* -> Cubey > Jiraiya the Gallant > LegendaryBeauty > Cubey
*Legend* -> Rafaella
*Thdyingbreed* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Banhammer* -> Cubey
*Madao87* -> Taurus Versant
*Belphegor* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Platinum* -> Cubey > LegendaryBeauty
*Cubey* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Greenbeast* -> no lynch > Rafaella > Jiraiya the Gallant > Rafaella > no lynch
*Taurus Versant* -> VastoLorDae > LegendaryBeauty
*VastoLorDae* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Chiba* -> Platinum > LegendaryBeauty
*~Mystic Serenade~* -> Belphegor
*gumby2ms* -> Jiraiya the Gallant
*Omaeda Takes It Alone* -> Jiraiya the Gallant > LegendaryBeauty
*EnterTheTao* -> Awesome > LegendaryBeauty
*Empathy* -> Awesome
*blacklusterseph004* -> LegendaryBeauty
*Tribulation* -> LegendaryBeauty > no lynch
*Jαmes* -> no lynch
*FakePeace* -> MSAL > no lynch
*Ishamael* -> Grαhf
*sarun uchiha* -> Grαhf

*LegendaryBeauty -> 11 votes
Jiraiya the Gallant -> 6 votes
no lynch -> 5 votes
Cubey -> 5 votes
Awesome -> 2 votes
Rafaella -> 2 votes
Grαhf -> 2 votes
Taurus Versant -> 1 vote
Belphegor -> 1 vote*


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> You might as well nl man so as not to spite people especially with majority required.



Right you are. *[Change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

You put a lot of effort into this Raf great job

//Lots of indecisive people though i wonder what that could mean


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 17, 2011)

well this page was supposed to be sealed so as much as changing my vote may feel right let's just saying voting is over.

cad may very well cut all votes changes after 3 off anyway.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 17, 2011)

I've been out for a while, and I've been skimming through this thread, and something bugs me.

If LB is Noah as Cubey says, then Cubey should be rolekilled for revealing her identity, right?

So if Cubey has not yet been rolekilled, then LB must not be Noah, correct?

But then, why exactly would Cubey label LB as Noah, and then defend the idea with the response that he "knows about it from his position?" 

If this was true, then we would be rolekilled. THe only options that make sense is that he is either trolling LB, He is shifting suspicions off of himself to someone he knows will play along (which is really LB's problem, as she never misses a chance to mindfuck), or he is telling the truth, and LB really IS Noah. But since killing Noah only makes it so that we don't know his powers, it's probably preferable to save off on the LB lynch for now, and just investigate her.

Cubey on the other hand is seeming incredibly suspect to me right now, so I think I'll change my vote to him:

*[CHANGE VOTE TO LYNCH CUBEY]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Thats a bold prediction to make.
> 
> Why do you say that?



I'm not trying to say be rash, but at some point we got to take that step forward. Shit won't flow our way everytime so instead of doing nothing everytime just go on your instincts.

You asked me earlier why I said a certain person should be day vig. It's because we need info of some kind. What are our night vigs gonna do when it's night phase? We don't have any mafia suspects that they can target so instead of giving mafia a free night to kill us why don't we see if we can get lucky. We need progression. Yes, something bad might happen but we won't know until we try.

That's just my view on things.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

@jtg or like we could find Cubey in a ditch cause lb shanked him lol


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

39 pages already. And I am yet to post.

*[Vote Lynch Grahf]*


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> well this page was supposed to be sealed so as much as changing my vote may feel right let's just saying voting is over.
> 
> cad may very well cut all votes changes after 3 off anyway.



Anyone else finds this suspicious???


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

i did, ill think about it more next day phase


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

If I truly was Noah, why would Cubey push for my lynch? It'd only serve to make me more powerful, apparently. Caught in his lie.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

> Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1)


Why is this rule still present in games?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I've been out for a while, and I've been skimming through this thread, and something bugs me.
> 
> If LB is Noah as Cubey says, then Cubey should be rolekilled for revealing her identity, right?
> 
> ...



Actually those rolereveals haven't probably been seen by Cad(he was sleeping and went to work and didn't really have time to check anything so a modkill is very much possible)


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually, I was thinking further on this:

Cubey knows that if we lynch LB and it turns out she's innocent, then he would be the next to go, so to stick his neck out like that seems to be uncharacteristic of an actual mob character.

I'm not entirely sure if he's the right choice anymore, but at the end of the day we got to vote for someone.

Let's lynch Cubey. LB's role will then become apparent.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If I truly was Noah, why would Cubey push for my lynch? It'd only serve to make me more powerful, apparently. Caught in his lie.


...Thanks for repeating exactly what I just stated 3 minutes ago, LB. At least give me credit for mentioning it!


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I've been out for a while, and I've been skimming through this thread, and something bugs me.
> 
> If LB is Noah as Cubey says, then Cubey should be rolekilled for revealing her identity, right?
> 
> ...


Fake role reveals are also modkilled in game with no role reveals.
Though it is up to game hosts to determine what counts as role revealing:
- whether the person just needs to know what only that roles hould know
or
- whether the player has to outright say he or she is so and so


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

this game is full of jokes


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

Lets lynch Cubey guys!


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Why is this rule still present in games?



*We really should ask from Cad to either nerf it or remove it completely(or allow rolereveal to a greater extent)*.



Baroxio said:


> Actually, I was thinking further on this:
> 
> *Cubey knows that if we lynch LB and it turns out she's innocent, then he would be the next to go, so to stick his neck out like that seems to be uncharacteristic of an actual mob character.
> 
> ...



Please check my post above don't go rushing into things.

Also @ LB:if we lynched you and you turned out to be Noah wouldn't we know who you are?That seems good enough reason to want to lynch you

Last but not least 2 people who as they said haven't followed the game are voting for Grahf(who has been inactive for most of the game if i am right).Coincidence or scummy behavior yours to decide.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> ...Thanks for repeating exactly what I just stated 3 minutes ago, LB. At least give me credit for mentioning it!



I don't have to give you credit to emphasize your words. It's blatantly clear after I raised the point after you did.

I'd only become more powerful if I was Noah. And if you want to risk that, go for it. Don't seem to know what "I'm not Noah" means, though.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

Didn't night phase start an hour ago lol


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> *We really should ask from Cad to either nerf it or remove it completely(or allow rolereveal to a greater extent)*.


you can hint at your role


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you can hint at your role



to a greater extent i am saying else it's easier for mafia to cc and harder for townies to trust.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Didn't night phase start an hour ago lol



Cad is at work currently


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Which makes towning ooooh soo much more prevalent


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> to a greater extent i am saying else it's easier for mafia to cc and harder for townies to trust.


hehehehehe
then you just have to read the hints more accurately


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Didn't night phase start an hour ago lol


I actually posted my 1st post way after 24 hours expired.
It's understandable why phases go past 24 hours as mods are busy/counting and reading from pages back.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Just lynch the Slug bitch and see what happens.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I actually posted my 1st post way after 24 hours expired.
> It's understandable why phases go past 24 hours as mods are busy/counting and reading from pages back.



The rule should really be changed to whenever the mod feels like it.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

yep, i'm off for a bit
the phase will probably be closed when i get back


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Just lynch the Slug bitch and see what happens.



But i dont want that set to go away


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> But i dont want that set to go away



Have her spam while dead?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh so that's how it works


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

i suppose


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually are we certain that Noah becomes more powerful when he dies?I just thought he acquired different kinds of abilities.Also something worth asking Cad.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> *Actually are we certain that Noah becomes more powerful when he dies?I just thought he acquired different kinds of abilities.*Also something worth asking Cad.



.                               .                                    .


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Actually are we certain that Noah becomes more powerful when he dies?I just thought he acquired different kinds of abilities.Also something worth asking Cad.



reread the role


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> .                               .                                    .



I stopped trying yesterday. Let Cadrien answer all the noobs questions.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

I am obviously blind as i just reread both Noah's and his henchman roles and still not seeing it.Too tired mayhaps.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Wouldn't you say gaining more abilities makes one more powerful? Since when was "gaining abilities" and "becoming more powerful" mutually exclusive?


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

THE 7 SINS


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Wouldn't you say gaining more abilities makes one more powerful? Since when was "gaining abilities" and "becoming more powerful" mutually exclusive?



Of course i don't disagree but the other sins abilities are not listed,and i imagine he loses his Greed sin abilities.Perhaps the other forms abilities are not necessarily more powerful just fulfill different roles.Only a thought


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

The how the hell would we get rid of Noah if we can't lynch him ?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Kill his henchman then he dies normally.Too many henchmen in this game Noah-his guy and Eruka-Free(and they are hard to kill too).

In before Cad was promised irl money by mafia if they won


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd imagine he starts off at his weakest and goes onto his strongest. It's a  given he'll become more powerful.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'd imagine he starts off at his weakest and goes onto his strongest. It's a  given he'll become more powerful.



But the sins he gets are randomised too.In any case you guys shouldn't jump me for asking a sensible question.Will ask Cad if i am on by the time he gets back


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

We need to get rid of this guy:


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> We need to get rid of this guy:



 is that?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Jumping people is what we do. You cannot show any weakness.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Gopher


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Has no clue who that guy is.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Jumping people is what we do. You cannot show any weakness.



The pressure it's too much,i can't stand it



//Hadn't realised it was so gigantic


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

DATS A HUGE BITCH


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

It's only day 1 and Cadrien managed to mind fuck forkers.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> It's only day 1 and Cadrien managed to mind fuck forkers.



Since when were you under the impression i was mindfck*d?Also a sign of my sanity is that i am still able to troll you guys


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

LMAO at you thinking you trolled us...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Noah doesn't necessarily get stronger. He gains new powers, but loses his current ones, and the next abilities he gets are randomized because he transforms into a new form.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Noah doesn't necessarily get stronger. He gains new powers, but loses his current ones, and the next abilities he gets are randomized because he transforms into a new form.



Yes,thank you exactly what i was saying at last a person with common sense.Would still like to have Cad to ensure this though


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Since when were you under the impression i was mindfck*d?Also a sign of my sanity is that *i am still able to troll you guys*



You just couldn't keep it in couldya bro?Troll us? Are you confessing to putting up an act? 

Scum slip yes, no?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> LMAO at you thinking you trolled us...






Replace Aizen with me and Orihime with you

No to the even more epic troll above me.People who have met me in the maf FC know what i am talking about


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

I honestly don't understand people voting for Grahf.Guy is gonna get modblocked tonight why would you want to lynch him without any proof


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

God damn it Castiel. 

Fucker didn't lock the thread.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

Cad now that you are on does Noah get better or just different abilities when resurrected?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

YaYYY! Night Phase is coming soon.

Good luck with your jobs cops


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

I think you should count all votes up to this point.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

lol cad
i did a vote count for you somewhere to make it easier


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 17, 2011)

It's pointless LB doesn't have enough votes for a lynch (maybe 12-13).Anyways gn and cya tomorrow.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Okay, when Noah's role get's changed he DOES NOT keep his previous abilities. Since he would be a different sin, it would make no sense for him to keep the power.

And yes, thank you Aiya. 

Also I am happy that so far everyone but Grahf posted. He will be issued a warning.

And finally, yes, I think I will nerf the majority. For now, a person must have higher than 13 votes to be lynched. As the numbers decrease, so will this number.

I'll do the write up after supper.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

should we make a lynch happen?


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Cadrien, I could've told you Castiel is a lazy as fuck mod.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

you could just make the lynch number to plurality. Plurality means whoever has the highest.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Let's just try this way and see how it goes. If people still don't like. We'll go with highest bidder.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

I wonder if Cadrien is doing the write-up now?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

i dont mind majority lynches


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

It won't happen. Bitches are too stubbon. You would have to role claim to convince some of these people.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

nah, get a wagon rolling and the votes will follow
lb is a few votes from a lynch anyway


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

I started the LB wagon. Plat pushed it and LB secured it.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

Actually it was Cubey who started it.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Cubey voted out of spite and had no intentions of really getting LB lynched. It took me Plat and LB to get it rolling.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

I like the majority Lynch rule.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

I also like majority rule.


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

Majority rule won't happen. It's not as efficient as going with plurality.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

Majority rule is not practical in long run.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Cubey voted out of spite and had no intentions of really getting LB lynched. It took me Plat and LB to get it rolling.


well its obviously cubey who's at fault for trying to get an obvious spite lynch going


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

implying there was a better lynch at hand.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

it wasn't 4 hours you goddamn dumbass

you told me 3, so I did it 4 something because I didn't care enough to check the time

get your facts right


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

also unlocked


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

lmao 

Anyways...


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

4 your time? Because the thread was locked around 7:20 PM my time. So for me it was 3.5 hours past the time I asked you to.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Am I getting lynched, or am I being saved by the grace of this mix-up? It'd be pretty unfair to set the rule in stone this time around when no one knew.


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

oh you said EST

yeah fuck that shit

pacific is where I'm at


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

seriously fuck EST


----------



## Savage (Jul 17, 2011)

CST. Come at me ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 17, 2011)

No no no no no EST is perfect


----------



## Saturday (Jul 17, 2011)

EST is where it's at. Don't hate.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

*Biding Time*













Shinigami-sama clapped his hands together. "Hmmmmmmm, is everyone here?"

Maka raised her hand and said "Black Star and Tsubaki went out earlier."

Stein took a drag from his cigarette and said, "Sid and Nygus are still out scouting and Joe isn't here yet either." 

Shinigami sipped his tea and sighed. "I had hoped to hear back from the Death Scythes but only a few have responded. And since we can't do much without good information I suppose we should just wait for everyone else to arrive, yes?"

Everyone else nodded.

*Shinigami-sama stopped the lynch on LegendaryBeauty.*

BEGIN NIGHT PHASE!
NO TALKING IN THE THREAD!​


----------



## Castiel (Jul 17, 2011)

you guys act like you WANT the thread locked again


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

Maybe you should just lock it again. It's the surefire way to have no talking in the thread.

Also. Remember, if you bring up outside sources in the thread again, you WILL be modkilled. Thanks!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish that castiel would go away....


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish Shinigami weren't such a fucking ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 17, 2011)

I wish that you ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) would stop talking


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Frozen Night*

Maka and Soul cruised above a town, keeping their eyes peeled for any sign of attack. None came though.

=====

Back at Shibusen, an irate Blair was yelling at Shinigami while Spirit tried to calm her down.

=====

Meanwhile in a cave, Arachne stood over a sword. "So this is the fabled blade? It doesn't look like much, I must say." 

"BWAKAME!" Excalibur exclaimed and then proceeded to spend the next day informing the witch of his legend.
​


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

well no casualties. i guess that's good.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

All in all, good night for town.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Pretty standard night phase. So what's the go for today?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah but 1 lost life and find on a decent town player.

rogue witches are inacti or their faction kill missed.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Or they were roleblocked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 18, 2011)

i say we give it a little while for the day actioners to do something before we lynch platinum


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> yeah but 1 lost life and find on a decent town player.
> 
> rogue witches are inacti or their faction kill missed.


Rogue Witches killed Feodor.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Well Arachne is roleblocked


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 18, 2011)

no medusa faction did. or was that a typo.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i just endured a trollfest
not even sure what to do with the rest of my day :/
who should we lynch?
*[vote lynch cubey]*?
is james playing?


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Lynching me is the last thing you wanna do.

Town should investigate me though, seriously


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Yaaah no one dead  So what's the plan ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch LB]*

lets try this again.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Personally I'm for lynching LB again providing the Governor doesn't fuck us over.

EDIT: Wait no that means I'd be agreeing with Dae, that won't work.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Lynching me is the last thing you wanna do.
> 
> Town should investigate me though, seriously



It is weird that you would try to get someone lynched that Shinigami protected. That kinda makes LB confirmed town and  makes you look REAL sketchy right now.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch cubey]* 

i think lb is who she says she is


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

LB isn't town ?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i see james
*[change vote lynch james]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i just endured a trollfest
> not even sure what to do with the rest of my day :/
> who should we lynch?
> *[vote lynch cubey]*?
> is james playing?



yes dear


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, locking my vote there


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It is weird that you would try to get someone lynched that Shinigami protected. That kinda makes LB confirmed town and  makes you look REAL sketchy right now.



No it doesn't, because Shinigami himself has no way of knowing who is or isn't innocent


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm just going to vote Dae again until something better comes up.

*[vote lynch VasoLordae]*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

I'll wait and see if anyone has any info.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Fucking slippery bastards.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

vote for james peeps
cant go wrong with this


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No it doesn't, because Shinigami himself has no way of knowing who is or isn't innocent



still doesn't explain how you figured out lb's role (noah) when there are no day actions that allow you to do that.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No it doesn't, because Shinigami himself has no way of knowing who is or isn't innocent



This means you corrected me on something. Cubey just corrected me on something !  (rips out hair)


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm fairly convinced that Cubey was lying about LB, not sure whether it was out of spite or scummier reasons but he might make a good lynch.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Mafia wouldn't vote for LB, not if they were smart.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> still doesn't explain how you figured out lb's role (noah) when there are no day actions that allow you to do that.



Lulz idk I just wanted LB spitelynched


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

As you can quite plainly see, I've been given the short end of the stick. Quite plainly useless now, all things considered.

Cubey, you damn snake.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

welp there you go


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch James]*

Seriously, he has some role that's not even in the role list and is super haxxed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Bullshit 
@Cubey btw


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> As you can quite plainly see, I've been given the short end of the stick. Quite plainly useless now, all things considered.
> 
> Cubey, you damn snake.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*



someone should have protected you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

I would've thought that was the obvious route, but apparently I give people too much credit in terms of intelligence.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Nah I'm not buying it, not unless the mafia were incompetents.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

wait, people expecting cubey's claim to be genuine?
lol


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

on second thought, no mafia would be stupid enough to pull off a spitelynch with all the lies about how they got this player's role when it's obvious they couldn't on day 1. i think cubey is just clearly spiting, a townie thing to do when he doesn't have the inhibitions mafia would. 

*[change vote no lynch]* for now.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch Cubey]*

Shut up Cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey a poor man's Aizen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I'm just going to vote Dae again until something better comes up.
> 
> *[vote lynch VasoLordae]*



It has begun.


*[change vote lynch TV]*


Until something better comes along.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

tempted to vote cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Cubey a poor man's Aizen



You are giving cubey way too much credit and i fucking loathe aizen.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

If I could reveal right now, I would totally do it just so I could maximize my lol ratio


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

rafaella and sito are clearly mafia


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Look at him imitating me, glad to see he knows his betters :33


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If I could reveal right now, I would totally do it just so I could maximize my lol ratio



then hint stupid....


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> You are giving cubey way too much credit and i fucking loathe aizen.



ahh so a poor mans mukuro rokudo


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> then hint stupid....



Ready? Here it is


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Saturday (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> rafaella and sito are clearly mafia



shush you, we're going by unnoticed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

I dislike you cubey


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

James is the troll here too


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*



this seems promising

*[change vote lynch platinum]*



Rafaella said:


> shush you, we're going by unnoticed



this is another confession.  

legend: i'm no troll unless blaze is playing too. and that was one time.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[Vote Lynch Platinum]*



This guy is right...we should kill Plat before he can sink his teeth into this game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Shameless advertising.


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to think of it Platinum always slides by with ease regardless of whether town or mafia

*[VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*

Come at me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> this seems promising
> 
> *[change vote lynch platinum]*
> 
> ...


a platinum lynch is always promising
*[change vote lynch platinum]*

everyone already has an idea as to what my role is 
you'll have to look elsewhere james
i do agree on the sito thing though

i'm sure that was more than one time


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> legend: i'm no troll unless blaze is playing too. and that was one time.


Dont make me vote for you


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Come to think of it, james has a haxxed role, I investigated him over night and it said "James is troll".

*everyone, lynch james.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks like we got our selves a bandwagon 

*[vote lynch platinum]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

im considering it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah...DO NOT LET PLAT TALK YA OUT OF THIS LYNCH!


*{change vote lynch Platinum]*


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

What the hell happened last night that NO ONE has info


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> Come to think of it, james has a haxxed role, I investigated him over night and it said "James is troll".
> 
> *everyone, lynch james.*



I don't think your allowed to say whether or not your able to investigate someone.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

inb4 james is teh godfather
*[change vote lynch james]*

someone day kill platinum or cubey


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> What the hell happened last night that NO ONE has info


townies targeting townies
mafia targeting townies
independents being independent


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I don't think your allowed to say whether or not your able to investigate someone.



He showed up as troll


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

basically what raf said


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> He's showed up as troll



legit investigation
we should follow it


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> basically what raf said


although giriko did target free
he should grow some chest hair and tell us who he is
i'm sure his name will get lost somewhere in this phase


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

free can be lynched right?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Did I ever tell you guys about my legend? 

It is quite the tale.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, and captured my noah.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about my legend?
> 
> It is quite the tale.



its not as good as mine so dont try it


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about my legend?
> 
> It is quite the tale.



Are you a perv to?


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Town cop, seriously investigate me tonight, no troll


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Did I ever tell you guys about my legend?
> 
> It is quite the tale.



oh that's good 
*[change vote lynch legend]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> He's showed up as troll



I'm saying I don't think you can announce your results


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> its not as good as mine so dont try it



Are you hinting at excalibur legend ? Or are you just being obtuse ?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

He didn't show up as troll. They are just mad he trolled their mafia team in my game.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Claiming godfather, james can wait


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 18, 2011)

Forget that, you tried to get an innocent woman killed out of spite. Even if you ARE a good guy, you seriously need to go down.

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

And if I didn't know any better, from LB was saying both before and after this phase, I'd say she was Fedor.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He didn't show up as troll. They are just mad he trolled their mafia team in my game.


your whole game was a troll
which reminds me
*[change vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Also note KT's willingness to hop so quickly on my bandwagon town.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

ob?tuse/əbˈt(y)o͞os/Adjective
1. Annoyingly insensitive or slow to understand.
2. Difficult to understand.  More ?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> Are you a perv to?


There can only be one


Rafaella said:


> oh that's good
> *[change vote lynch legend]*


What the hell?


Platinum said:


> Are you hinting at excalibur legend ? Or are you just being obtuse ?


Are you hinting at excalibur to save your ass?


and im acute


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also note KT's willingness to hop so quickly on my bandwagon town.



I was the last one to vote against you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

YA LET HIM TALK YA OUT OF IT SO EASY!


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I'm saying I don't think you can announce your results



I was kidding anyhow, we just finished a game where his role was 'troll' in a supposedly generic game. 


In that game he made the godafther go after a mafia buddie and got the cop to investigate me when he targeted somone else. 

I still feel spite for that game


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum is the coolest kid and all the ladies want to smooch him.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> Are you hinting at excalibur to save your ass?



Nah i'm not Excalibur.

But my role is _Legendary_ .



KizaruTachio said:


> I was the last one to vote against you



Except you were very obviously hopping on the bandwagon in hopes of getting a speedy lynch. Very scummy.

I can understand James voting to lynch me because he is butthurt that i outed him in wwe, vasto as well because the rage king is still raging, and cubey as well but shut up cubey no one listens to you.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YA LET HIM TALK YA OUT OF IT SO EASY!


now now vasto, we just dont see a reason to lynch him
besides, your not talking us into it so he kinda autowins


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> YA LET HIM TALK YA OUT OF IT SO EASY!



Vasto is raging guys watch out.

Do I need to cut you down to size again Rage King ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Except you were very obviously hopping on the bandwagon in hopes of getting a speedy lynch. Very scummy.
> 
> I can understand James voting to lynch me because he is butthurt that i outed him in wwe, vasto as well because the rage king is still raging, and cubey as well but shut up cubey no one listens to you.



Your always scum when your smooth operating.



Rafaella said:


> now now vasto, we just dont see a reason to lynch him
> besides, your not talking us into it so he kinda autowins



Aiyanah you have always been against me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nah i'm not Excalibur.
> 
> But my role is _Legendary_ .
> 
> ...



No one else seemed lynch worthy if someone else comes along that seems more dangerous I'll  gladly switch. It just seems like everyone was  saying you seemed suspicious.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your always scum when your smooth operating.
> 
> 
> 
> Aiyanah you have always been against me.


i'm not always against anyone in particular
its just that whenever you want someone lynched you stick to saying we should lynch them for 2 or 3 phases or however long it takes to get them lynched
so you'll have it your way in the end regardless of what i do


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

I see no reason to vote Plat, you are more likely scum than he is Vasto.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your always scum when your smooth operating.



Vasto I am always smooth .



KizaruTachio said:


> No one else seemed lynch worthy if someone else comes along that seems more dangerous I'll  gladly switch. It just seems like everyone was  saying you seemed suspicious.



No one said I was suspicious at all KT nice try.

At least Vasto was being honest in that he was just rage voting me. No one else provided any justification.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i'm not always against anyone in particular
> its just that whenever you want someone lynched you stick to saying we should lynch them for 2 or 3 phases or however long it takes to get them lynched
> so you'll have it your way in the end regardless of what i do



ALWAYS...against me.



Taurus Versant said:


> I see no reason to vote Plat, you are more likely scum than he is Vasto.



...shut up TV. why can you never shut up



Platinum said:


> Vasto I am always smooth .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was not raging. I am just going off how you operate.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol anyway
*[change vote lynch zenieth]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ALWAYS...against me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont be upset vasto 
the world is against me too


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 18, 2011)

I just wanted to know, since Arachne is currently Roleblocked, then she has no protections, and can be daykilled right?

Who among the good guys can make a daykill, again?

Also, is being Role-blocked different from being Role-crushed? I'd imagine the latter is more permanent (that would kind of suck).

If Arachne is role-blocked, then her mafia's actions will also not go off the next night phase, right?

One more thing, does the random information Shinigami gathers get displayed to the public, or the information gathered from any investigator? Cause that will be useful. Or do they simply keep all that info to themselves, and possibly troll the game?

Lastly,seriously people, where the F*** are our investigators and Infiltrators? The more phases things go on without investigation, the more pointless this game gets.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

^ Obvious Arachne vibe.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> ALWAYS...against me.



It's hard being the rage king.

It's hard, and no one understands.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I just wanted to know, since Arachne is currently Roleblocked, then she has no protections, and can be daykilled right?
> 
> Who among the good guys can make a daykill, again?
> 
> ...


She cannot use her active abilities or receive information.

Also incoming day action.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Nah i'm not Excalibur.
> 
> But my role is _Legendary_ .


Dont take my trademark


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm not butthurt, but i do find plat suspicious


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

all the investigators were occupied last night proving peoples role hints right


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

You guys should cop me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You guys should cop me



stop    that


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i'm not butthurt, but i do find plat suspicious


im willing to think he may be free


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

i think cubey is townie :33


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> im willing to think he may be free



free is evil right? and he's bulletproof? we should lynch plat :33


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

*Fool me once*

Black Star was determined to make up for his mistake yesterday. He had made sure that this one was a full on witch.

When he got to her location, he noticed souls that had become Kishin eggs floating in the air. He took another step forward and a man leapt down and slashed at him with a sword.
​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 18, 2011)

Jesus christ Black*Star, to the fucking letter of the story.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 18, 2011)

Wtf Black Star...


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

lol vigi


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh dear lord what is going on.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Canon Day Actions !


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

Isn't it great?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 18, 2011)

The moon sinks into the sea

The waters of the ocean rise

Yellow fin tuna is delicious

*[vote lynch tribulation]*

random vote is random


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

this bodes well


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 18, 2011)

Not with that dubbed voice /not a jap dub ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Not with that dubbed voice /not a jap dub ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


I couldn't find the sub'd version of Round One


----------



## Platinum (Jul 18, 2011)

Lol canon day actions.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

the anime sucks balls anyway, the manga is where its it


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 18, 2011)

@LB, 

Wouldn't Arachne simply PM such a question to Cadrien? Some of what I had to say was for everyone  (specifically the investigators, though Black Star gets a pass for actually trying something).

In fact, Black Star's role was similar to my last role as Kimiko, where I went around burning random people who I thought was one of the bad guys. It wasn't very successful (I had a whole list of who to killburn, and was killed right before I could target someone who indeed turned out to be mafia), but at least it brings new information to the table.
**


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> the anime sucks balls anyway, the manga is where its it


To be fair, the first half was fine. It was where Bones took matters into their own hands that the fail started.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

BS stop doing things until something comes up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> To be fair, the first half was fine. It was where Bones took matters into their own hands that the fail started.



Until i see the final black * star vs mifune animated, the anime will suck, and that ending was totally bs


----------



## KBL (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome canon actions .


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 18, 2011)

Obligatory post to make sure I get one in this phase. Five or six hours of sleep over two and a half days means I'm pretty likely to crash soon with no guarantees of being awake before I need to go work. 

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Black Star


----------



## Chibason (Jul 19, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As LB noted, this post is pretty fishy. You seem a little too concerned. Until I have something better- 

*[Vote Lynch Baroxio]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 19, 2011)

Lol blackstar           .


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

I still find Plat Sus so im following up this lynch
*[Vote Lynch Platinum ]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch Baroxio]*

The only one acting apparently scummy. Possible Arachne.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

How many random bandwagons do we have going now anyway?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

All of them.


----------



## Sito (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Change Vite Lynch alpha james]*

this one's spite for the 'generic' game with the troll role


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*

Yeah I just read that post by Bar for the first time. Might as well be in a notepad cuz it doesn't get any sketchier than that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Baroxio]*
> 
> Yeah I just read that post by Bar for the first time. Might as well be in a notepad cuz it doesn't get any sketchier than that.



that was _awful_.

I mean I thought CD had made the worst pun of today but you just came from behind and shattered all my preconceptions.

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (Jul 19, 2011)

Sito said:


> *[Change Vite Lynch alpha james]*
> 
> this one's spite for the 'generic' game with the troll role


Get over it bro. I got trolled much harder.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

TV hates puns....


----------



## Sarun (Jul 19, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*
> 
> How many random bandwagons do we have going now anyway?


There are 2 mafia factions and multiple independents. Unless one person take lead of the lynch, this is bound to happen.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

What are  the votes looking like ?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

I will admit sarun got trolled the hardest in my game.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I will admit sarun got trolled the hardest in my game.


I would so start a wagon on you if I don't mind spiting.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll get to voting once the bs passes over into the later hours.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Implying the BS ever stops.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Implying the BS ever stops.


Indeed, Black Star never stops


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

And people were calling me out for calling Black Star a total derp.Only one person would be capable of such brilliant bs (Is MG in this game btw?)


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Stop derping and start thinking on stuff/lynching random people


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sylar]*

Trust me. It's solid this one.


----------



## Sito (Jul 19, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Get over it bro. I got trolled much harder.



  yeah you did.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Sylar]*
> 
> Trust me. It's solid this one.



That's the same excuse I used for LB


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 19, 2011)

gonna trust sito, he's not dumb enough to stick his neck out this early for no reason. either wagons seem meh because it seems someone already investigated cubey, and brax also doesn't seem to be that dumb. plat does seem tempting but if sito is true(or arachene mafia revealing free). then we got results.

*[vote lynch sylar]*

kinda agree with cubey on lb.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sylar]*

I've learned to trust Shin on these matters.


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Sylar]*

We'll come back to Platinum then


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

I personally find Platinum suspicious, but it's better to lynch someone based off of some evidence.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

Okay guys because I have work tomorrow from 4 PM to 1 AM and then from 10 AM till 12 AM on wednesday, I am going to say that day phase will end at 11:59 PM tomorrow. And that night phase will go into effect at 12 AM EST on wednesday. I'll post counters in the OP for your convenience.


----------



## Sito (Jul 19, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Sylar]*

although I do agree with TV that KT made the worst pun of the day


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch Sylar]*

I am with SZ on this one


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

I must caution you all on following a wagon started by Cubey.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually this phase has been very productive i have already spotted 2 mafias and a townie all of which i consider almost certain.Too bad our vig is a complete derp and is targetting random people.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 19, 2011)

Boy that sure isn't the type of claim that would make an attentive mafia off you as soon as possible before you have the chance to spill the beans.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Boy that sure isn't the type of claim that would make an attentive mafia off you as soon as possible before you have the chance to spill the beans.



Meh if i feel i am threatened i'll spill the beans mid-phase.And if doc is smart he'll be on me.

Besides i could always be Free/Noah or some other undying fella who is merely trolling you townies


----------



## Sito (Jul 19, 2011)

He probably meant have them kill you, and if you don't die you're either not worth their time, or mafia. Which do you prefer?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Sito said:


> He probably meant have them kill you, and if you don't die you're either not worth their time, or mafia. Which do you prefer?



What part of my post don't you understand?And besides as i said before doc can always prot me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shin - Zangetsu said:
> 
> 
> > *[Vote Lynch Sylar]*
> ...



and yet a wagon formed here and there
*[change vote lynch sylar]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 19, 2011)

*[vote lynch sylar]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

*[change vote lynch Sylar]*

Though i have my eye on plat...definitely that damn TV.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

vasto, who did you want to vote again?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> vasto, who did you want to vote again?



Like you care.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

perhaps black star followed your wishes


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Black star is a bit retarded(don't hate me BS please if you are somebody familiar)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> perhaps black star followed your wishes



Blackstar is an idiot.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

for possibly following you, yes
wouldn't be surprised if shin-z was mafia himself really
how strange that he would ask for a day to find a mafia


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

>Raf is implying BS
<not convinced


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Push the lynch on Sylar people since SZ is claiming cop role he's the best of our choices.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

i'm not implying bs, just speaking on his behalf
possibly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> for possibly following you, yes
> wouldn't be surprised if shin-z was mafia himself really
> how strange that he would ask for a day to find a mafia



why would BS follow my lead?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Guys vote count atm*?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> why would BS follow my lead?


dunno, i'm just here to throw in random possibilities


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 19, 2011)

Since day one was just a spite-fest that ended with a no lynch, we basically entered day two with just as little information as we did day one. BS was probably just taking random shots in the dark to try and make something happen...not sure I would call that either retarded or derping, since BS is one of only a couple players who probably have some information, but the rest of us are still pretty empty.

Do we have any decent scum suspects yet? Has anyone tried to cop Cubey yet? 

Maybe we should look a little closer into JtG's claims on TV? Or does someone have anything on Plat? Lets try and get something going before this degenerates into nothing but inactifagging and spam.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 19, 2011)

How the hell would BS have any information if no one else has any information. I do not see any ability he has that would give him any. The only thing he knows is who not to attack.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Actually TZ was certain about his lynch on Sylar.And if he's wrong well then

Vote Sylar for president


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

*votes:*

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Rafaella* -> Cubey > Jαmes > Platinum > Jαmes > Legend > Awesome > zenieth > Sylar
*VastoLorDae* -> LegendaryBeauty > Taurus Versant > Platinum > Sylar
*Jαmes* -> Cubey > no lynch > Platinum
*Taurus Versant* -> VastoLorDae > KizaruTachio
*LegendaryBeauty* -> Cubey
*Sito* -> Jαmes > Cubey > Jαmes > Sylar
*Platinum* -> Cubey
*Greenbeast* -> Platinum
*Cubey* -> Platinum > Sylar
*KizaruTachio* -> Platinum > Baroxio
*Baroxio* -> Cubey
*~Mystic Serenade~* -> Tribulation
*Tribulation* -> no lynch
*Chiba* -> Baroxio
*Legend* -> Platinum
*Awesome* -> Baroxio > Sylar
*Sylar* -> Cubey
*Shin - Zangetsu* -> Sylar
*gumby2ms* -> Sylar
*fokers13* -> Sylar
*Thdyingbreed* -> Sylar

*Sylar -> 9 votes
Cubey -> 4 votes
Platinum -> 3 votes
Baroxio -> 2 votes
KizaruTachio -> 1 vote
Tribulation -> 1 vote
no lynch -> 1 vote*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Ok this thing is going well few random votes here and then but still

Gj town hope we are vindicated.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 19, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How the hell would BS have any information if no one else has any information. I do not see any ability he has that would give him any. The only thing he knows is who not to attack.



Unfortunately, that's more than the rest of us have right now. 

*[Vote Change Lynch Sylar]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Since day one was just a spite-fest that ended with a no lynch, we basically entered day two with just as little information as we did day one. BS was probably just taking random shots in the dark to try and make something happen...not sure I would call that either retarded or derping, since BS is one of only a couple players who probably have some information, but the rest of us are still pretty empty.
> 
> Do we have any decent scum suspects yet? Has anyone tried to cop Cubey yet?
> 
> Maybe we should look a little closer into JtG's claims on TV? Or does someone have anything on Plat? Lets try and get something going before this degenerates into nothing but inactifagging and spam.


*scumlist:*
zenieth
~mystic serenade~
you
fokers13
shin-z


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 19, 2011)

So we're going to follow Sito on this then?

*[Vote lynch Sylar]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Raf 4/5 of the people in your list are almost certain town imo(=you are my next target as scum)

Also if you fos SZ why do you go along with his vote?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 19, 2011)

*CHANGE VOTE LYNCH SYLAR*

I just want to Lynch someone already...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Raf 4/5 of the people in your list are almost certain town imo(=you are my next target as scum)
> 
> Also if you fos SZ why do you go along with his vote?


there are 2 mafia's in this game so its anyone's guess who's actually telling the truth and who's not
shin most likely wouldn't have done anything had no one brought him to attention last phase

also, if you think i'm scum you should attack me


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> there are 2 mafia's in this game so its anyone's guess who's actually telling the truth and who's not
> shin most likely wouldn't have done anything had no one brought him to attention last phase
> 
> also, if you think i'm scum *you should attack me*



Since when were you under the impression i am able to?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Since when were you under the impression i am able to?


since you were marking me as scum and threatening to do something about it


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> there are 2 mafia's in this game so its anyone's guess who's actually telling the truth and who's not
> shin most likely wouldn't have done anything had no one brought him to attention last phase
> 
> also, if you think i'm scum you should attack me



Nobody's going to attack you. What makes you say I was brought to attention last phase? I was practically invisible...I think. 
Anyway, I'm good peoples and I won't be towned.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

i was good peoples once
anyway, someone take up cubey on his offer to be investigated


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 19, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Anyway, I'm good peoples and I won't be towned.



Townies will be towned. That's the circle of life.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> since you were marking me as scum and threatening to do something about it



Lynch you?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

try to lynch me


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

FakePeace said:


> Townies will be towned. That's the circle of life.




Too true. But it won't happen to me. I'm trusted.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> try to lynch me



Are you testing me?


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sylar]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Are you testing me?


only if you make it out to be a test


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 19, 2011)

Just woke up why are we lynching Sylar ?


----------



## Legend (Jul 19, 2011)

Because we are sheep


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Because SZ says so


----------



## Chibason (Jul 19, 2011)

Im surprised not many suspect Baroxio..but I will trust Shin on this.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sylar]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Baroxio can go later.Major fos>minor fos(just awesome emoticon i wanted to try out)


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Also our night vig decided to derp.If that guy is an inactifag:


----------



## Sarun (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sylar]*


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Guy is obviously getting lynched Cad end this phase already


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

Just woke up, I'll end it in under an hour.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 19, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sylar]*

In the absence of evidence or a defense...


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

A thanks man no pressure btw don't even know how much time has passed


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 19, 2011)

He didn't even fight. Maybe he wasn't around. Oh wel.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

suprised at how little activity there was this phase
oh well


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

55pages for 2phases(where we say nothing at night phase) is good though


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

first phase has most of the activity
anyway, everyone probably has an idea of what to do over night so its a non-issue


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 19, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> first phase has most of the activity
> anyway, everyone probably has *no idea* of what to do over night so its a non-issue



Fix'd.Zero info sucks(unless maf)


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 19, 2011)

* Preventive Measures*

Justin Law sat staring out across Death City. Inside his mind chaotic thoughts bounced around. Where did his desires lie? He know that the madness had infected him and in a way he welcomed the chaos. He was mostly happy serving Shinigami, but...

He sighed and stood. Perhaps it would be best to let God decide.

He walked to Shinigami's room and told his God all. Shinigami nodded. 

"If you truly think that you would turn against us due to the madness, then I suppose we have no choice." He turned to Spirit. "Spirit-kun, could you escort Justin to the Deep Cells?" Spirit nodded grimly and said, "This way Justin." Justin continued staring at Shinigami. "..." Spirit tapped Justin on the shoulder and motioned for him to follow. Justin nodded and said, "Let me know when  the madness is gone Oh God." 

*Justin Law* (Sylar) was Lynched

*Spoiler*: _Justin Law_ 




*Justin Law - Servant of God/Servant of Madness*
[Passive - Earphones] - Justin is unaffected by roleblocks
[Active - Meisterless Weapon] - During the night phase, Justin can protect someone from being killed. If their attacker is Giriko, there is a 20% chance that Giriko will die, a 20% chance that Justin will die, and a 10% chance that they will both die
[Conditional Passive - True God] - In the 6th day phase he will become an independent with the same powers and Asura will be told the identity of a random member of each remaining faction. He wins if Asura wins.
[Conditional Active - Elimination of Loose Ends] - If Justin is an independent, he will be alerted if someone has targeted Asura, regardless of the action. Justin will have the option to pursue them and try to kill them next day phase (25% chance). He will not learn their role.






BEGIN NIGHT PHASE 2
NO TALKING!​


----------



## God (Jul 19, 2011)

...


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 20, 2011)

Why hasn't np ended?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 20, 2011)

Because it only started five hours ago, Cadrien is still asleep and everyone probably hasn't sent their actions in?

No one post. Especially me.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 20, 2011)

I had work all day guys. But I'm back now. Sending out last call PM for night actions.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Ending the Phase now.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

*Backstabbing*

Medusa snuck through the halls of Shibusen and approached Shinigami's quarters, snaking her way past the guards and through the arches. 

Reaching the dais, she cleared her throat and said. "Pardon me, Shinigami-sama."

Shinigami raised a hand and waved it in greeting. "Ah, hello. It's Medusa-chan isn't it?" He peered at her. "Have you come to surrender yourself?" 

Medusa smirked and shook her head. "No, not really. I have come because I have discovered the location of my sister and thought that I might share it with you..."

Medusa has informed Shinigami that Arachne is Belphegor

"Oh, also, I might have been followed." Medusa said as she slipped away and waved a hand.

A second later an inky beast emerged from the ground near Shinigami who promptly smashed it down with his fist.

*ARACHNOPHOBIA FACTION tried to kill Shinigami*

===

Meanwhile a man set his rug sack down outside the city and wiped his brow. "Ah, Death City. I've finally made it here. Finally I can deliver my report to Shinigami." He took a drink of coffee and leaned against the wall.

Another figure stepped out and grinned. "Hey guy, what's up?" 

Joe grinned back and said, "Not much, just got back from a long trip. I'm going up to Shibusen to make a report in a few minutes." 

"I see!" The other said. "Well, far be it from me to stop you." He stepped aside and extended a hand out towards the city.

Joe picked up his pack and nodded. "Thanks!" 

And then he crumpled to the ground as Free stabbed his with an icicle. "Sorry friend, but we can't let you share that info with anyone..." And the werewolf slowly dragged the body away.

*MEDUSA FACTION killed Joe Buttataki (Madao87)*


*Spoiler*: _Joe Buttataki_ 



*JOE BUTTATAKI* 



[Active - Perfect Soul Perception] Joe may investigate someone during the night and learn their role, regardless of who they are.
[Active One Shot - Uncle Bob's Coffee] Joe will drink the special brew he's been saving and become invulnerable




===

Blair was still pissed off about the whole getting killed thing and being ignored by Shinigami just further irritated her and so she lashed out at the next person she saw, which happened to be Kid. 

She purposely used her magic to make several things unsymmetrical and grinned as Kid scrabbled to fix them. She was about to do more when Stein laid a hand on her shoulder. "Stop. This is childish and unbecoming of you Blair." She bit her lip and bowed her head. "I know... I'm just frustrated!"

Stein nodded and said, "Be that as it may, please apologize to Kid and conduct yourself better from now on." She nodded meekly and went to go apologize.

===

Meanwhile Sid had been following up a lead to a possible location of a dangerous tool of Arachnophobia. But as he entered the building, he knew that while this place had known experimentation, that the machine he was looking for was not here.

He sighed and closed the door behind him.

===

Elsewhere, a body simply disappeared into the air.

*Grahf [???] was modkilled for inactivity.*

NOTES!
Sylar is replacing MSAL due to MSAL being busy.
Greenbeast, Blackluster, and Xingese are all safe from Modkilling due to them traveling.
REMEMBER, YOU MUST POST AT LEAST ONCE A PHASE!


BEGIN DAY PHASE 3!
[/size]
​


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

wow only one death. such a weird game.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha, Medusa you bitch.

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

[VOTE LYNCH BELPHAGOR]

Defend your self


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 21, 2011)

>Arachne revealed

*[Vote lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Bel's defense is really simple, lol.



> [Active - Miss Information] - Can feed either Shinigami-sama or Arachne a piece of *false* information during the night phase.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

yeah medusa we'll kill you next time 

*[vote lynch belphegor]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 21, 2011)

>Doesn't care
>Tribulation stepped forward to defend him

*[Vote lynch Tribulation]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Bel's defense is really simple, lol.



then surely belphegor must be neither mafia faction  

*[change vote lynch mystic serenade]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Doesn't care
> >Tribulation stepped forward to defend him
> 
> *[Vote lynch Tribulation]*



Lol, I'd rather just take out the actual scum.

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH MYSTIC SERENADE]*

lets see where this goes


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

2separate bandwagons(i wonder if Medusa can only send false information though).Anyways we lost our best cop this sucks epicly.So until we have a response from Cad on Medusa's info.

[*vote lynch Mystic Serenade*]


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

there will most likely be more


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> wow only one death. such a weird game.


 
I'm happy though. It's great for town if they continue hitting Shinigami like this. Probably someone like LB. 

Just because Belghor is not Arachne, does not mean he is not another mafioso in that same faction. The lie was very specific so it means he's not Arachne and nothing more.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

i've thought that too shin. i'm not yet letting belphegor off my mirrors. 

it's kinda weird though, if we get to know it's a lie then it doesn't help out medusa faction much.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*

There appears to be certainty around this. Where did it come from?

@James. That's true, it was probably meant to be a hidden ability and should have been delivered to Shinigami alone anonimously. We'd be wtfpwning Bel now if it was.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

lets just keep him on the radar, but for now its m s


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

if mystic serenade turns out town then belphegor is gonna look mighty scummy.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

of course he will, that'll add on tp the suspicion


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

So we're going on an action bel did or is it just a hunch?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Sarun, one question. Have you been good?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

i'm keeping an eye on you too legend. you're slippery and innocent-like whichever side you're on


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend always plays super innocent but he always slips


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

nobody suspected him as scum in the zelda game though. we were all like wtf you were mafia?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> So we're going on an action bel did or is it just a hunch?


Hunch it seems


Jαmes said:


> i'm keeping an eye on you too legend. you're slippery and innocent-like whichever side you're on


I-is that a bad thing?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

good for mafia if you're mafia


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> Legend always plays super innocent but he always slips


What do you mean slips?


Jαmes said:


> nobody suspected him as scum in the zelda game though. we were all like wtf you were mafia?


, Im the best in the world at what i do


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> good for mafia if you're mafia


Yo dawg im innocent yo


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

i would hope so


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm reasonably sure Medusa faction includes one of Mystic or Trib simply because they're the only ones who would actually make that play. Call it a meta-read o:


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> What do you mean slips?



Maybe not slips like you let something out, more like how you go about 'scumhunting' that's why _everyone_, seriously everyone thought you were mafia in the generic 'troll' game awesome hosted. You ended up being indy


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> i would hope so


if i was, id get you 1st


Sito said:


> Maybe not slips like you let something out, more like how you go about 'scumhunting' that's why _everyone_ everyone thought you were mafia in the generic 'troll' game awesome hosted. You ended up being indy


touche'


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> I'm reasonably sure Medusa faction includes one of Mystic or Trib simply because they're the only ones who would actually make that play. Call it a meta-read o:



Sorry, but it's not me,  I'm a good ol' townie.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Sorry, but it's not me,  I'm a good ol' townie.



>Trib's claim
<me remaining unconvinced


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> >Trib's claim
> <me remaining unconvinced



I'll take that as a vote of confidence, seeing that you claimed LB was "99% not mafia" in another game, and then she flipped as mafia. 

And you weren't even a fellow mafioso defending her...lol...


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I'll take that as a vote of confidence, seeing that you claimed LB was "99% not mafia" in another game, and then she flipped as mafia.
> 
> And you weren't even a fellow mafioso defending her...lol...



dat fokers 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> I'll take that as a vote of confidence, seeing that you claimed LB was "99% not mafia" in another game, and then she flipped as mafia.
> 
> And you weren't even a fellow mafioso defending her...lol...



Ouch!

Fokers, you just gonna take that?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh man, Fokers thinks she's scum too? Never mind guys, I must be wrong.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

yo dawg she was all in yo grill


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Oh man, Fokers thinks she's scum too? Never mind guys, I must be wrong.



:torikoryoma

any other leads then?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:
			
		

> Sorry, but it's not me, I'm a good ol' townie.


Why were you so quick to defend Belphegor?


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Why were you so quick to defend Belphegor?



Because the ability specified that Medusa could pass along false information...since it specified the false part, I'm assuming that it means the information can't be true, and I'd rather go after _actual_ scum. If it turns out that Medusa actually can pass along true information, then I'll happily recant and lynch Bel.


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Why were you so quick to defend Belphegor?



Most likely trib actually read the roles(or has that role ) and said bel wasn't arachne like everyone who only read the writeup thought.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

im guessing its a hunch on his part


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

> Because the ability specified that Medusa could pass along false information...since it specified the false part, I'm assuming that it means the information can't be true, and I'd rather go after actual scum. If it turns out that Medusa actually can pass along true information, then I'll happily recant and lynch Bel.





> Most likely trib actually read the roles(or has that role ) and said bel wasn't arachne like everyone who only read the writeup thought.



Everyone know what the ability is, I want to know why he she was so fast defending specifically Belphegor. Unless you know he has a power role, there's no reason to hop on the ability specifics so quickly, certainly not how you phrased that post anyway.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

I suppose I could've waited longer to hit the submit button, but it's not like that would've changed anything. I saw the phase opening post, checked Medusa's role, and saw the bit about false information.

I'd rather be going after actual scum. That's all...no more, and no less.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Everyone know what the ability is, I want to know why he she was so fast defending specifically Belphegor. Unless you know he has a power role, there's no reason to hop on the ability specifics so quickly, certainly not how you phrased that post anyway.



i'd do the same too. especially if the person in question is a potential town asset. i wouldn't want a full blown bandwagon to run away especially since some people just come in and bandwagon then leave.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:
			
		

> I suppose I could've waited longer to hit the submit button, but it's not like that would've changed anything. I saw the phase opening post, checked Medusa's role, and saw the bit about false information.
> 
> I'd rather be going after actual scum. That's all...no more, and no less.


Unfortunately, what it ended up looking like was a mafia panicking because he saw his name in the writeup, then a mafia buddy trying to divert attention from him after panicking when 2 non-committed votes showed up.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm...well, if that's what you think. *shrugs* Feel free to town me.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

In all seriousness though, I'm gonna postulate that Medusa faction picked me to put suspicion on because they see me as a scumhunting threat/town asset, meaning they must have been involved in the WWE game. Except if they were in the WWE game, they ought to know that Trib is twice the mafia player I am. But Trib obviously isn't about to implicate herself.

I should probably add Blackluster to the list of Medusa candidates too.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

Trib said:
			
		

> Hmm...well, if that's what you think. *shrugs* Feel free to town me.


Well, the vigilantes can decide I guess.



			
				Bel said:
			
		

> In all seriousness though, I'm gonna postulate that Medusa faction picked me to put suspicion on because they see me as a scumhunting threat/town asset, meaning they must have been involved in the WWE game. Except if they were in the WWE game, they ought to know that Trib is twice the mafia player I am. But Trib obviously isn't about to implicate herself.
> 
> I should probably add Blackluster to the list of Medusa candidates too.


That is a decent hypothesis on what might have happened, though ending off by trying to implicate me for your scummy reaction to that mafia bait in the writeup isn't really helping you.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> In all seriousness though, I'm gonna postulate that Medusa faction picked me to put suspicion on because they see me as a scumhunting threat/town asset, meaning they must have been involved in the WWE game. Except if they were in the WWE game, they ought to know that Trib is twice the mafia player I am. But Trib obviously isn't about to implicate herself.
> 
> I should probably add Blackluster to the list of Medusa candidates too.



i agree. it was my initial rationalization for medusa implicating you as arachne.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Oh man, Fokers thinks she's scum too? Never mind guys, I must be wrong.



*Hahaha you are so funny....not.Probably just pissed cos i exposed you in that WWE game as well.*



Tribulation said:


> I'll take that as a vote of confidence, seeing that you claimed LB was "99% not mafia" in another game, and then she flipped as mafia.
> 
> And you weren't even a fellow mafioso defending her...lol...



*Nice pathetic attempt obviously i was exaggerating at the time and i am simply sick and tired of spite lynches.Oh btw you got a d1 random lynch right you guys must be Gods or sth*

Thanks for the reminder James what i meant to say is Medusa has Eruka who is protected by Free.My B.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> Hahaha you are so funny....not.Probably just pissed cos i exposed you in that WWE game as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



but free IS lynchable


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> but free IS lynchable



My bad meant Eruka who is protected by Free.I assumed his protections extended to her being lynched(on second thought attack seems likely to imply no lynch but i could use a clarification).


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

@Bl: You know just as well as I do that Mystic's made his intentions of getting me killed in all of our mafia games very clear. It isn't scummy to guess that he could be acting on it. It is, however, scummy to gloss over that fact and make conjectures that you know are wrong. Ergo, you're on the list.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

> @Bl: You know just as well as I do that Mystic's made his intentions of getting me killed in all of our mafia games very clear. It isn't scummy to guess that he could be acting on it.


What mystic says and what Mystic can actually do are very different things. Also, why would you immediately jump to that even though you seem to know you might be a target from anyone from the WWE game because of how well you played? Sure the assumption is not scummy in itself, but the reaction is.



> It is, however, scummy to gloss over that fact and make conjectures that you know are wrong. Ergo, you're on the list.


Also, how do I 'know' you are not mafia? All I did was observe two strange reactions to a mafia action and some thoughtless voting. As was correctly pointed out, the conditions of the ability are that the info is false. In the simplest sense explained, you can just as easily be Arachne mafia without being Arachne herself. Sorry man, but I don't 'know' my conjectures are wrong, I just commented on what you did.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm aware I could be wrong, but Mystic, Trib and you are the only ones in the game who know me, and therefore by far the most likely to pick me. My WWE game has been decent but hardly world-shattering, so I don't see myself being significant enough to be a target for anyone else, particularly when Trib's the better player anyways. Mystic is the main candidate due to his extra motive of seeing me dead. It isn't a hard conclusion to draw.

You know I have a reason to suspect Mystic, and you probably made the connection that it's why I voted for him. Your incorrect conjecture was to paint it as a panic vote rather than the reasoned guess I'm sure you're aware it was, and I'm also fairly certain you have more respect for at least Trib's skill than to think she'd make that obvious a scumslip.

You're also being surprisingly defensive for what's admittedly a pretty weak read on my part, but I'll chalk it up to you being a grumpypants today <3


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:
			
		

> I'm aware I could be wrong, but Mystic, Trib and you are the only ones in the game who know me, and therefore by far the most likely to pick me. My WWE game has been decent but hardly world-shattering, so I don't see myself being significant enough to be a target for anyone else, particularly when Trib's the better player anyways. Mystic is the main candidate due to his extra motive of seeing me dead. It isn't a hard conclusion to draw.


It's not hard, but I don't see why you'd jump to it straight out of the gate. Considering that it might be plain spite from the WWE game, you acted a bit too hastily.



> You know I have a reason to suspect Mystic, and you probably made the connection that it's why I voted for him. Your incorrect conjecture was to paint it as a panic vote rather than the reasoned guess I'm sure you're aware it was, and I'm also fairly certain you have more respect for at least Trib's skill than to think she'd make that obvious a scumslip.


Nope, I'm just calling it like I see it. One action or the other can be inconsequential, but your hasty post followed by Tribulation's reaction to two votes going no where simply reads as scum. I don't know what mafia games you've played, and I don't particularly care if you want to be dismissive about the issue either, I'm just plainly telling you, I've seen town and scum alike get killed for doing exactly what you just did. Like I said, it for the vigilantes to decide on, but you'll want to be more careful about posts that look like knee-jerk reactions in future.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah, understand you better now yeah. It'd make more sense if I wasn't also very suspicious of Trib though.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 21, 2011)

A lot of confusion so far, and I'm not inclined to follow any of the current wagons. Come on BS, give us something good!


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

whats happening here? ;_;


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

BS is a derp don't put your faith on him


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> whats happening here? ;_;



Well we were making fun of fokers, but then black had to ruin it


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

uh-huh
*[vote lynch mystic serenade]*
thats about all i know to do this phase


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Starting to suspect TV. Massive lurk mode. Ayway, why are we voting Mystic? I just wanna know who at leasts started the wagon?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Nah,i like to lurk as well reading older posts and being constantly up-to-date.Don't read too much into it.Belphe lead the MS lynch


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

I think BS should not attack anybody today...


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Why do you say that VL?He has such an excellent success rate


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch mystic seranade]*

not sure about other wagons but feel beat baout this one for now. though I haven't seen a counter as of yet.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

what happened to dealing with shin after last phase?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin seems cool(don't go around throwing random remarks people)


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

I nhink raf was talking about who we lynched town(as he had not become traitor and wasn't miller)


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, hopefully we can get some more information this phase. I'm happy to lynch Mystic though.

And heck, if nothing else, we could always lynch Fokers again for the lulz.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> Well, hopefully we can get some more information this phase. I'm happy to lynch Mystic though.
> 
> And heck, if nothing else, we could always lynch Fokers again for the lulz.



.......................................................................................................

Anyways,Law was a good lynch overall if we let him get away with it he'd fuck us up big time(aka we had to lynch/kill him anyways).Also i don't know maybe due to him being Kishin-aligned he came up guilty in Shin's possible investigation?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> what happened to dealing with shin after last phase?



Lol wut? There was a plan to deal with me? I'm a superhero. You should love me. as fokers says, I'm coololololol.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

uh-huh
i'm just gonna let this all slide


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

You're not letting slide. It's already slid...already slid.


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol wut? There was a plan to deal with me? I'm a superhero. You should love me. as fokers says, I'm coololololol.



fokers said to leave you?

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

none of this is my concern
/chilling


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> fokers said to leave you?
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Shin]*



Shit! That didn't go as planned.

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*

Alright, I give up. Fokers, they got us man. They got us, I can't weasel out of this one.


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

It was obviously a joke from making fun of fokers earlier


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

What....shit I slipped.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 21, 2011)

No Shin getting me lynched was a good thing for the town. I would've just caused major problems down the line.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a bad feeling about this bandwagon. Sadly I don't have another clue though. Meh whatever
*[Vote lynch ~Mystic Serenade~]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Sylar. You are a hero at heart. You get perma protection next time I'm a doctor.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Omaeda. How goes it with thee? You good?


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

I love my  new sig(hint:refresh 2times max)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Seranade]*

No one else really stand's out at this point so I'm going to with this.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Omaeda. How goes it with thee? You good?



Not much. Just fishing through some posts. How you feelin'?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Good morning y'all, gonna read the pages later.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch mystic serenade]*

Because we all think it's Medusa.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

To clarify Medusa's Ability: [My Dear Sister] is a seperate ability from [Miss Information]. It has several paths that it could take. Eruka could have been looking around for Arachne and have stumbled upon her and since mafia shares info with each other, Medusa could have told the truth to Shinigami. OR Medusa could choose to randomly implicate someone.

It's your decision which was done last night


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

The plot thickens


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol seems like Cad is using some troll roles. For now, I see merit in this lynch

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

ooh thats a twist


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

lol damn, shit just got hot and I'm in the frying pan


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Lol seems like Cad is using some troll roles. For now, I see merit in this lynch
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Tempest Phantom]*


You see merit in a lynch of a non-existent player?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

damn.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You see merit in a lynch of a non-existent player?



Lol mean to say Mystic Serenade


----------



## Sylar (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*

Just a placeholder vote for right now.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

lol well I guess I shall try my first attempt at defending myself

I'm town guys, seriously.  Cause cookies actually are delicious you know desu


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Or if you want a sure fire way to figure out my allegiance at least, have Black Star attack me.  It's not like he'll attack anyone worthwhile anyway


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

i guess we should do that


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Mystic is town. I can guarantee that. Get the lynch votes of her


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

If you say so 

*[Change vote lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Mystic Serenade]*

It seems everyone in this game is scared to get at me. Scared town? Scared Mafia? Scared indies :33


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubert, Mystic is town. Vote for someone else.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch Mystic Serenade]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Rafaella]*

spite random number generator


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

look at these scums still voting for Mystic.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

is mystic town?
what a funny game
how do you know this sarun?


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Sarun is mafia buddies with mystic, he(?) always has that innocent act


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

There can be only one way, come at me Black Star and expose the scum that come at me.  Make yourself useful


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> Sarun is mafia buddies with mystic, he(?) always has that innocent act


it wouldn't help anyone to clear a scum buddy as innocent so i dont see that happening
also, why do you spite meh? ;_;


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> it wouldn't help anyone to clear a scum buddy as innocent so i dont see that happening
> also, why do you spite meh? ;_;





> [Change Vote Lynch Rafaella]
> 
> spite *random number generator*



it was rng


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright then Cubey. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*

I think..no, I know who Mystic Serenade is now. Interesting.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

Sarun's word over Belphe's any day of the week(not at all spite)

[*change vote lynch Belphegor*]


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

NO BLACK STAR. Hold your knife and don't waste a day attack on Mystic. Not that you would anyway...right?
You're town, we agree, don't draw anymore attention to yourself. You won't be lynched anytime soon if peeps are listening.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Sito said:


> it was rng



you know it wasn't


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

there's a solid way to test this claim
*[change vote lynch sarun]*
solid


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you know it wasn't


I know, it was completely spite 



Rafaella said:


> there's a solid way to test this claim
> *[change vote lynch sarun]*
> solid



Sarun, lynch him, lynch him!


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

why cant blackstar attack sarun?


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Rafaella]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

why cant black star attack mafia?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

That i dont know, let the vig do his job


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

attack cubey
he's surely mafia
if not then
*[change vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> why cant blackstar attack sarun?



Because sarun is a goodfella.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

>few other people
>hinting mafia


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*

Do this.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Black Star should perhaps attack Belphegor.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Now then, if we're going to agree that Sarun and I are townies.  We should totally analyze Belphegor and Tribulation.  Suspicious those two are


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

You shouldn't have hinted sarun since I vouched for you. Mystery is always better.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

they are just sus because they are new and pretty good


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Bel started Mystic wagon, I am going with him.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You shouldn't have hinted sarun since I vouched for you. Mystery is always better.


I hinted?

Damn it.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

lol        cubey


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Black Star get in Belphegor's ass.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

that's rather kinky


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Sorry. Black Star get on top of Belphegor.


----------



## Sito (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh you


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

If Black Star doesn't attack Belphegor or Tribulation, we can definitely assume they are town I suppose


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> If Black Star doesn't attack Belphegor or Tribulation, we can definitely assume they are town I suppose



Or BS is retarded


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Mystic Serenade]*

I thought you'd convince me different


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Mystic is town, KT.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

kt isn't town


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no clue what has happened so far after the first day phase. Any leads on who is scum? I'll read back eventually, but I'd rather make an informed vote now. Currently Serenade is being bandwagoned, but for what?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Mystic Serenede is town. Vote for Belphegor.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

For what reason?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

Because he started Mystic wagon on this day phase.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

If you don't believe I am town, sick Black Star on me.

I'm not entirely sure on Belphegor, he's either a mafia trying to cover himself up or a townie who go thrown off by my game play


----------



## Sylar (Jul 21, 2011)

Since everyone seems so sure that MS is town...

*[Change Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch kizarutachio]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Works for me, moving onto suspect #2 then.

*[Vote Lynch Tribulation]*


----------



## Sarun (Jul 21, 2011)

split votes.

i just hope Mystic is no more in the lead.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

Even if he is there's always the gov if he's not inactive.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch belphagor]*

so many innocents so few mafia.........


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm...so it seems that the information could well be true. Everyone else is convinced MS is town, but basing that off the assurances of one person who could well be a mafia teammate is a little risky. Guess I'll go with it for now though, and if Bel flips town, we've got Sarun and MS dead to rights.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## zenieth (Jul 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch Tribulation]*

There's something about you.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

There's lots of things about me. One of which is that I'm a townie and it would be silly to think otherwise.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Current Vote Count

Belphegor: MS -> Tribulation
Legend: Belphegor -> MS
LB: Belphegor
James: Belphegor -> MS
Tribulation: MS -> Belphegor
fokers13: MS -> Belphegor
Shin: MS -> Shin -> Cubey -> Belphegor
Sito: MS -> Shin -> Rafa
Rafa: MS -> Sarun -> Cubey -> KT
gumby: MS -> Belphegor
FakePeace: MS
Thdyingbreed: MS
KT: MS -> Belphegor -> MS
Chiba: MS
Sylar: MS
Cubey: MS -> Rafa -> Cubey
Plat: MS
Sarun: Belphegor
Sylar: Belphegor
Zenieth: Tribulation

*MS: 8*
Belphegor: 7
Tribulation: 2
Cubey: 1
Rafa: 1
KT: 1



5 hours remain till night phase


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

* [Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Really reluctant


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm reluctant too, totally think we should at least look into trib or see if black star does something useful for once


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Guess I should be putting forth a defense.

First off, no I'm not Arachne. The [Miss Information] claim effectively means nothing other than that Medusa faction wants to see me lynched. It's up to you guys whether to believe me or proven scum.



sarun uchiha said:


> Because he started Mystic wagon on this day phase.



If you're voting for me because of this, I didn't exactly try to push a wagon on Mystic. I made a guess, gave an explanation, and then everybody hopped on without any prompting from me. Don't regret it either, seeing as even though I was wrong, it gave us two confirmed townies. We should be suspicious of anyone who was quick to jump onto the bandwagon though.

Anyways, everyone should take their votes off Mystic and me and put some pressure on Trib. I have a pretty strong feeling about her, and I don't think I'm the only one o:

Also isn't Black Star roleblocked by Mifune for attacking Angela?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Role-block not Role-crush, since it's the latter the effects (I assume) only last for the phase said role blocking happened.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Belph lynches Mystic
Gets wagoned instead
Trib defends Belph
Mystic gets wagoned
Sarun defends Mystic
Belph get wagoned again
Trib votes Belph
Belph votes Trib

Sus


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Like I said before, my intial "defense" of Bel, which really wasn't defending him at all since all I did was point out the part of the ability that said Medusa could give FALSE information, was based solely on a desire to locate actual scum.

Bel and I are real good friends with Mystic Serenade, lovely maiden that she is, so anytime one of us is targeted, he's always a prime suspect.

When Cad pointed out that the information could've actually been true, as promised earlier, I switched my lynch vote on to Bel. I don't really see how this is particularly suspicious, I just didn't want to let a wagon get rolling on someone who could've maybe been a useful townie. Once a wagon gets moving, they can be difficult to stop.

Feel free to investigate me though, if you'd like. I'm town.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Belphagor]*

So BS cant do anything?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

As long as I'm in danger of being lynched, might as well help scumhunt while I still can. Here's a summary of Awesome and KT's early voting, in chronological order:

D1:
KT votes Cubey (2)
Awesome votes Rafa (1)
KT votes Rafa (5)
Awesome votes JTG (1)
Awesome votes Rafa (5)
Awesome votes JTG (1)
KT votes JTG (2)
Awesome votes Rafa (5)
KT votes Rafa (7)
Awesome votes JTG (4)
Awesome votes LB (3)
KT votes JTG (3)
D2:
KT votes Platinum (5)
Awesome votes Baroxio (2)
KT votes Baroxio (3)
Awesome votes Sylar (3)

You can see that KT basically follows Awesome's votes whenever possible. If I had to guess, they'd be my next best bets after Trib for scum.

And I can't believe people are trying to lynch me because Medusa wants me lynched.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah KT is obviously pretty shady.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Who is KT?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

KT = KizaruTachio. I've been calling him Katie this entire time in my head though.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

well that is sus


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

But I'm a guy and Plat the same could be said about you.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

just lynch kt
inb4 he's town


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

I think I'm the shadiest guy itt, we should lynch me


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

KT the 'no u' defense doesn't work here .


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*

Feel free to lynch some scum this phase


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Katie is totally a manly nickname though o:

Anyways, want to explain why your votes have been shadowing Awesome's so closely all game?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

we know you arent the jester cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

We all know your not a jester role Cubey. Also if you look at the vote flow, alot of people have the same voting patterns through-out the game.

*EDITED POST


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> *we know you arent the jester cubey*





KizaruTachio said:


> *We all know your a jester role Cubey.* Also if you look at the vote flow, alot of people have the same voting patterns through-out the game.



Doesn't seem like "we" knows too much of anything


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Shut up Cubey.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Doesn't seem like "we" knows too much of anything



It's called a mistake you should know all about those.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

To be honest, I'm not at all convinced that Bel is scum. The only thing really casting suspicion on him is shaky at best, and I know he certainly had good cause to accuse Mystic Serenade of being behind it. So if Mystic is indeed a townie, it's still understandable and not something that would confirm Bel as scum.

Secondly, about Bel's suspicions on me, I can say this. Bel is like my BFF, so we know each other very well. So, he knows my strengths and abilities pretty darn well. But because of that, he also overthinks everything I do or say. Until I'm dead and he knows precisely what my role is, he will absolutely always be extremely wary of me because he takes my ability to make reads and figure people out and falsely associates it with the ability to be a good actress/liar, which I am not. He'll be borderline paranoid, wondering what I'm up to all the time because he knows what I'm capable of, and thus always find me suspicious.

But I'm with town.

Anyways, I'm finding little in the way of suspects that have any real substance to them, but KT seems a bit more likely than most to flip mafia/indie at the moment.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

so many masons this game does have potential for uber-townig. plus medusa's sect hasn't sold out freed and started a wagon on him(it would be obvious but there are still skilled mafia out there)


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Well if you guys never decide between Belph and Trib, you know who to turn to


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Doesn't seem like "we" knows too much of anything



trust i found out who you arent


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

@Katie (let's see if this catches on ): Not really. It's true that people tend to hop onto the same bandwagons, but Awesome was hopping votes between Rafa and JTG like a schizophrenic D1, and you were essentially following him every time. This is much more than mere similarity between voting patterns.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I think I'm the shadiest guy itt, we should lynch me


you _are_ the shadiest guy but we've tried to lynch you 2 phases running already
its a waste now


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well if you guys never decide between Belph and Trib, you know who to turn to




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 




*Spoiler*: __ 



Shut up Cubey


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmm, I planned on voting for Bel but I'm starting to buy his story. I feel more suspect about Trib though. 

*[Change Vote Lynch Tribulations] *


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm afraid of even posting in this thread, people will just blow my head off


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> trust i found out who you arent



Well if I'm not the jester then I'm either mafia or a towning townie. You should lynch me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> I'm afraid of even posting in this thread, people will just blow my head off


if your scared of posting its because your mafia
but i guess an accusation of this nature is what you didn't want


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *votes:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 
Last vote count before first lynch  As you'll see I never voted for LB and before that I never supported that lynch. Unlike Awesome who made a case against her and voted for her   twice.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

This is going to be one rough night lol.  Hey what happens in the event of a tie?  I might just vote bel if we can both live if we tie in votes but then I'm wary since that opens up a troll attack lol


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I feel more suspect about Trib though.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Tribulations] *


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Well if I'm not the jester then I'm either mafia or a towning townie. You should lynch me.



nah i'll wait maybe BS will attack you


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Last vote count before first lynch  As you'll see I never voted for LB and before that I never supported that lynch. Unlike Awesome who made a case against her and voted for her   twice.



this doesn't help your case
its more like you knew something at that stage that the rest of us didn't


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> This is going to be one rough night lol.  Hey what happens in the event of a tie?  I might just vote bel if we can both live if we tie in votes but then I'm wary since that opens up a troll attack lol


In the event of a tie, I flip a coin and lady luck decides your fate


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

@Katie: I assumed that had something to do with the fact you were posting about how you've learned never to mess with LB lol. But like Rafa said, it could easily mean you just didn't want to get caught on the bandwagon of someone you knew wasn't in your faction.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> nah i'll wait maybe BS will attack you



He won't. Black Star is posting itt right now, and I know who he is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Why dont i believe you?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol damn you cadrien, alright so whats the best wagon to hop on

Also you guys suck, you totally prevented me from just writing another inane poem today about blacklusterseph


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Cubey said:


> He won't. Black Star is posting itt right now, and I know who he is.



do share cubey
inb4 its you


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> this doesn't help your case
> its more like you knew something at that stage that the rest of us didn't



If I did know something you guys didn't wouldn't that mean I knew something Awesome didn't seeing as we didn't have the same voting pattern ? Your post confirms (kinda) that I'm not with Awesome.


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> do share cubey
> inb4 its you



Don't tempt me 

I will let Black Star take that as he wants. He doesn't want me trapping him already, on D3


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

What's D3 mean ? slowpoke.jpg


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Day 3


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

day 3................ katie smh


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Derp


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

No don't call me Katie  Most people on NF just call me KT, but Katie is a no no.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> If I did know something you guys didn't wouldn't that mean I knew something Awesome didn't seeing as we didn't have the same voting pattern ? Your post confirms (kinda) that I'm not with Awesome.


i really want to see who your aligned with btw
your vote history will be fun to pick through if your mafia



Cubey said:


> Don't tempt me
> 
> I will let Black Star take that as he wants. He doesn't want me trapping him already, on D3


just reveal him if you want to be lynched


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

I want to get lynched without screwing town though


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

chickening out of vigilante work via a lynch is a useless strat cubey


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

Or cubey why don't you just get yourself modkilled and shut up then .


Obvious Noah.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> No don't call me Katie  Most people on NF just call me KT, but Katie is a no no.



Teehee.

Anyways could we get cop checks on Trib and Katie? Yes Trib, I know I'm being super paranoid, but you have to admit that if Mystic's innocent then you're the next most likely suspect.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

I mean jesus cubert can you get any more desperate?


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Teehee.
> 
> Anyways could we get cop checks on Trib and Katie? Yes Trib, I know I'm being super paranoid, but you have to admit that if Mystic's innocent then you're the next most likely suspect.



Not really, because I'm not retarded and obvious like that, but please do have someone cop me so we can get this unwarranted suspicion off of me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

Jesus fuck you guys talk a lot.

Who are we lynching?


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

Not too sure on everything that's going on so I'll vote for KT. He's either scum or clueless townie.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm probably more comfortable with the KT lynch right now too.

*[Vote Lynch KT]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

lets lynch vasto


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Apparently we're lynching me because Medusa wants us to, even though there's no reason to actually believe I'm scum. I'm still most suspicious of Trib and Katie, and since Trib is probably a garbage meta-read on my part let's *[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

hhhhmmmm a quiet LB? or was she banned....again?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

She's just not online which is why her game isnt up in the dayphase yet


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 21, 2011)

it seems kt is the agreed upon lynchee? 

*[vote lynch kizarutachio]* 

sorry but i gotta dash. will be back later.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 21, 2011)

KT is too shaken to think straight atm.Also seems like vig was disappoint in his constant derps took my advice and called it a day


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

fokers13 said:


> KT is too shaken to think straight atm.Also seems like vig was disappoint in his constant derps took my advice and called it a day



I kinda doubt anyone would listen to your advice,  He's probably roleblocked.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

whats the vote count look like?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

I can legitimately get behind a KT vote.

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

You know for the longest time I thought the second part of his name was Taichou instead.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> I can legitimately get behind a KT vote.
> 
> *[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*
> 
> You know for the longest time I thought the second part of his name was Taichou instead.



Lol, me too...I only just noticed it wasn't because you mentioned it...


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor: MS -> Tribulation -> KT
Legend: Belphegor -> MS -> Belphegor
LB: Belphegor -> Trib
James: Belphegor -> MS -> KT
Tribulation: MS -> Belphegor -> KT
fokers13: MS -> Belphegor
Shin: MS -> Shin -> Cubey -> Belphegor -> VLD
Sito: MS -> Shin -> Rafa
Rafa: MS -> Sarun -> Cubey -> KT
gumby: MS -> Belphegor -> KT
FakePeace: MS
Thdyingbreed: MS -> KT
KT: MS -> Belphegor -> MS -> Belphegor
Chiba: MS -> Tribulation
Sylar: MS
Cubey: MS -> Rafa -> Cubey
Plat: MS
Sarun: Belphegor
Sylar: Belphegor
Zenieth: Tribulation
JtG: KT
TV: KT
VLD: KT
xingese: Cubey

*KT: 9*
Belphegor: 5
MS: 3
Tribulation: 3
Cubey: 2
VLD: 1
Rafa: 1

I think that this is right


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

So wait you guys do know the person who put the lynch out on me was about to get lynched right ? I have yet to show anything that would lead you to believe I'm scum, but please if you have any real proof you can go ahead and show it.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

@Cadrien: I think KT voted back to me, so I should be at 8 and Mystic's at 4.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey, just came in, saw the thread. Anyone want to fill me in on what happened?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

aw then...might as well hop on then.

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> @Cadrien: I think KT voted back to me, so I should be at 8 and Mystic's at 4.


Thanks man


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Also didn't Sylar just get lynched? I haven't been counting his votes at least.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Hey, just came in, saw the thread. Anyone want to fill me in on what happened?



vote for kizarutachio


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Also didn't Sylar just get lynched? I haven't been counting his votes at least.


MSAL dropped, I asked Sylar to replace him.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

@Cad: Ah, that explains a lot, I should fix my list then. Last thing I think is that LB changed to Trib.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 21, 2011)

*[change vote lynch KT]*
i'll give belph benefit of a doubt


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vastolordae]*

We are towning if we kill Bel. Can't speak for KT. I think the mafia have taken a passive stance in this one.

Vasto is too active and participates at the forefront when town. He also usually does his own thing regardless of what everyone's doing unless he agrees in which case he is quite vocal on these matters.
Taurus Versant is also playing rather passively. Since the suspicion was on him far earlier he has slipped back into the shadows.
Those are my new suspects.

Fact: Cubey is definitiely NOT Excalibur. Had to make sure just in case but I see most don't believe it.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

Kill vasto and lynch KT. Win-Win situation.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm gonna have to get a good reason as to why you guys think I'm mafia. The whole me not voting for anyone that was confirmed town so far should speak volumes about my loyalty. Before you say I "know something you don't" can I remind you spartoi A also has a role cop.  I can't just go out and tell you who I am because I'll get mod killed but if you look back I have been loyal to the town and I won't stop being loyal now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Kill vasto and lynch KT. Win-Win situation.



Seems weird that you hopped on my train so easily  Is it because I made you sweat in the early phases ?


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's see if any other sportai will vouche for you.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Seems weird that you hopped on my train so easily  Is it cause I made you sweat in the early phases ?



I started it thank you. When did you make me sweat? That was me trying to hard to lynch TV.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Tbh, I'm really feeling shaky about the votes up until now. The KT vote came out of nowhere really, and to me his defense is decent. Tribulation is looking more town as well. I have played much with TV so I can't really say

I'm going to reread the phase and take Shin's post into account.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

I was the only one questioning why you were lynching who you were, if you want I could bring up some posts if you want.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was the only one questioning why you were lynching who you were, if you want I could bring up some posts if you want.



The point still stands that you weren't making me sweat.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

i feel as though we are totally missing the mark and gonna lynch a semi important town role, im not confident in it  at all


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

shin let me put your worries of me being mafia at ease by saying....I am not mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shin let me put your worries of me being mafia at ease by saying....I am not mafia.



Oh...okay my mistake.

Lynch this bruh right here. Vasto isn't afraid of calling attention to himself and a little..no a lot of trolling posts and few times do you bandwagon. Mafia.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 21, 2011)

Go figure, NF had DNS problems overseas. Hopefully as I relocate it'll be better. Heard the hotel will have slow, wired service though, so I won't be contributing much for (hopefully) another day phase discussion.

Have not been able to read much unfortunately, so I'd rather not shake the boat.  

*[vote lynch cubey]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Honestly, I'm not wholly sold on the Katie lynch either, at least not until we get word from Awesome on whether or not they're the same faction. I'm pretty curious as to why JTG is more sure about killing Katie off than I am, considering I was the one making the case against him and all.

I do agree with him that we should wait and see if Awesome/Spartoi vouches for him, though.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> i feel as though we are totally missing the mark and gonna lynch a semi important town role, im not confident in it  at all



I'm telling you, we've likely been towning. 



VastoLorDae said:


> shin let me put your worries of me being mafia at ease by saying....I am not mafia.



VLD, is this your whole defense bro? 

Answer wisely..


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

xingesealcmst said:


> Go figure, NF had DNS problems overseas. Hopefully as I relocate it'll be better. Heard the hotel will have slow, wired service though, so I won't be contributing much for (hopefully) another day phase discussion.
> 
> Have not been able to read much unfortunately, *so I'd rather not shake the boat.*
> 
> *[vote lynch cubey]*



Translation-I rather not draw attention to myself really.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I find it suspicious you guys were so ready to jump on awesome's  changing votes.



I believe a few posts after this I start my banter with JtG


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

I would like to name this lynch, Progression.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Chiba said:


> VLD, is this your whole defense bro?
> 
> Answer wisely..



Well then let me then add...were I mafia or had a killing role...TV, legend, Awesome, possibly LB, and Plat...1 of them would be dead right now.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Actually, JtG was hella suspicious through most of day one, maybe he's a better choice?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

Chiba said:


> I'm telling you, we've likely been towning.


I agree, i just hope it isnt a very important role


VastoLorDae said:


> Well then let me then add...were I mafia or had a killing role...TV, legend, Awesome, possibly LB, and Plat...1 of them would be dead right now.


Y U SO MEAN?

actually that wouldnt happen to me but good try


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't get that vibe from JtG. Especially with his first day random vote follow me shenanigans but who knows.

Vote Vasto. There seems to be somme resistance to this. Just saiyan.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, JtG was going really hard after TV on day one, using massive fonts and capital letters and such on basically no information whatsoever...possible spite I guess? All I know is he was acting weird, in my book.

And I'm not really getting a scum vibe from VLD, personally.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 21, 2011)

Legend said:


> Y U SO MEAN?
> 
> actually that wouldnt happen to me but good try



what you get for coming back to life in the FF game just to spite kill me. I never forget



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Vote Vasto. There seems to be somme resistance to this. Just saiyan.



That is ridiculous. your being ridiculous. Now I am suspicious of you.


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> what you get for coming back to life in the FF game just to spite kill me. I never forget



Your evil had to be erased from our world


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 21, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> That is ridiculous. your being ridiculous. Now I am suspicious of you.



I'm confirmed town. By me, you can't be suspicious.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Ok I'm gonna go play tennis real soon so before I do, are we committing to shifting the bandwagon to Vasto? I'm okay with keeping Katie alive till we can check with Awesome. And are we even going to be able to manage a lynch, doesn't it take 13 votes?


----------



## Legend (Jul 21, 2011)

ive given up on this phase tbh


----------



## God (Jul 21, 2011)

I've given up on this game lol  Good thing I'm not town


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 21, 2011)

Let's lock this in, seem's better to me then lynching Mystic anyways.

*[Change Vote Lynch Kizaru Taichou]*


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol well that sure makes me feel better about things. Sticking to Katie then, maybe governor will save him. Peace out bros.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I believe a few posts after this I start my banter with JtG


you were doing teh same thang


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Let's lock this in, seem's better to me then lynching Mystic anyways.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Kizaru Taichou]*



Lol is anyone even reading my posts or are they just bandwagoning because I have majority. Seriously besides Belp no one else has given a solid reason as why to lynch me. And I've already rebutted Belp's accusations.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

vasto's a douche and I'd enjoy nothing more than seeing him hang, but in this situation we're better off with the KT lynch.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

This is exactly how it went down with LB's "Lynch" and she ended up being a part of Shibusen.

EDIT:The fact I knew LB was town and didn't vote for her and the same people who are trying to vote for me now tried to get a wagon out on her but the saw it wasn't gonna work but they changed. But I guess it doesn't matter since no one's listening


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone had proof LB was town? She got protected by the governor, but I haven't seen concrete proof of town, besides her trying to claim the character who lost a life in the first night.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Maybe because of the fact after Fedor and lost Witch Hunter O , she raged at Cubey and hasn't posted that much since then. And everyone knows LB doesn't invisfag, she was obviously mad because her role was more or less generic after that.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 21, 2011)

LB brought it on herself so it's her fault she got generified .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 21, 2011)

That's pretty funny actually.

Okay I'll accept that. Solves one problem for the town at least.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 21, 2011)

How long do we have until the phase ends to decide on a lynch?


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

According to the front page it's over, but let's see what Cadrien has to say.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

You have 25 minutes left.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

I think the votes are tied with Thdyingbreed voting KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

Platinum said:


> LB brought it on herself so it's her fault she got generified .



How did she do that ? By being aggressive and accusational(lol that's not a word)  ? She was probably trying to lure out mafia. I guess I see what your saying but you must see my point.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How did she do that ? By being aggressive and accusational(lol that's not a word)  ? She was probably trying to lure out mafia. I guess I see what your saying but you must see my point.



She was being the typical LB. We just want to see her fail at it.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 21, 2011)

KT is in the lead with 9 vote.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 21, 2011)

But what I'm saying is that she was town and I didn't vote for Syler who was also town. Spite doesn't matter, to me at least. I'm trying to win and show you guys you're making a mistake but your not listening or even read what I've showed you.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 21, 2011)

I have no clue what's been going on this game. I think it's the convoluted roles that have made me lose interest sadly. I might ask for a replacement.


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> But what I'm saying is that she was town and I didn't vote for Syler who was also town. Spite doesn't matter, to me at least. I'm trying to win and show you guys you're making a mistake but your not listening or even read what I've showed you.



We need progression and it's too late to try and start another wagon on someone else.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 21, 2011)

Sky is Blue

Grass is Green

Monkeys eat bananas

*[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*

Vote before I get penalized yea


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 21, 2011)

As I said, I still doubt the mystic vote so I'm changing it. Could be a mistake but who cares.
*[Change vote lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 21, 2011)

So, are the votes tied now?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

KT is getting lynched(?) and phase is over.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

I think fakepeace is voting right now just saying


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

It wouldn't make a difference


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

O _arrivederci_ then. Pretty fun game cad  you know who to call for any replacements.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

*Progression?*
*Not Really *
​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 22, 2011)

SNOREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

Fucking Shinigami let us lynch someone.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 22, 2011)

its the wwe game all over again...


----------



## zenieth (Jul 22, 2011)

L

O

L


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 22, 2011)

thank you shinigami-sama !


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 22, 2011)




----------



## Legend (Jul 22, 2011)

is friday alive here

i hate govs


----------



## Chibason (Jul 22, 2011)

I had the gov role once. 

Never used it the entire game


----------



## Savage (Jul 22, 2011)

Fuck this shit yo. Damn Shitigami impeded my Progression.

/butthurt
/rage
/night phase


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

That said, do keep in mind that Shinigami can't save him next day phase.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Translation-I rather not draw attention to myself really.



But of course.  I don't want mafia to target me, and I'm not one to jump on wagons impulsively. 

Although it looks like Shinigami has resolved that regardless.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 22, 2011)

Pst, it's night phase. NO POSTING.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm not feeling like writing the update right now. Had a long day at work. Expect the update sometime in the morning.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

*Mayhem and Madness*



Kilik had been talking to Black Star about the witch and had decided that he would succeed where Black Star had failed.

He arrived at the location and called out. "Oi! Samurai, you here?!"

Mifune walked out of the building and grunted. "Not more kids..."

Kilik grinned and pointed a finger at him. "Easy solution man, stand aside."

Mifune didn't bother to respond, he simply loosely held his sword in his grip and waited.

Kilik started to charge him but suddenly Kid appeared and grabbed Kilik by his shirt, preventing him from advancing.

"What's the big idea?!" Kilik yelled at him.

"My honorable father has given orders that these two should be left alone. You will cease your attack on them or else suffer the consequences of your actions."

Kilik groaned and punched the ground instead. "Tch, fine!"

The two withdrew and Mifune breathed a sigh of relief. Gods he hated fighting kids.

===

Marie tapped on Stein's door. "Stein? I brought you some coffee..." She asked through the door and then stepped back a bit as it opened and Stein stood turning the screw in his head.

"Thanks", he said, taking a mug from the tray. He took a sip and smiled slightly. "I haven't seen you around some time, why don't we catch up?"

Marie stepped inside happily.

*Marie has found Stein! *
Marie may now use Izuna. 
(If I receive actions from both, I will ask them which they would prefer to use)

===

Free watched his target walk into the woods and sit under a tree to meditate. Slowly, the werewolf crept up behind him...only to find a sparking spear against his throat. 

"Whoever you are, go away." Harvar said, scowling. 

Free took his advice.

===

Hiro had been moping. He had tried everything to not be a total wimp. He had searched from Excalibur high and low, and this was the last place he could think of where the legendary blade could be. 

Fairies parted as he entered the cave and found....

EXCALIBUR!

At long last!

*Hiro has found Excalibur!*

Hiro walked out holding the blade only to be swung at by Giriko. 

"Hey thanks kid." The chainsaw weapon said, leering at Hiro. "Saved me the trouble of having to search for that legendary piece of shit." 

Hiro simply got up, grinned, and teleported away, leaving Giriko there to attack the wall with extreme prejudice.



===

Maka and Soul were investigating a village where strange rumors had been circulating. 

Soul was sure that he had discovered the source of the strange events and entered a dark building.

He saw evil energy radiate off of the person sitting at the table even as they raised a hand in greeting.

Soul's face remained neutral as he drew upon the black blood and called up the piano in his soul and started the Adagio of the Soul.

Slowly the person's face began to go slack as their soul slowed.

Until at least Tsubaki yelled, "Soul!" And transformed into a smoke bomb, sending out a cloud of smoke that made both Soul, and the person at the table, Black Star, into a coughing fit.

"What...the...hell?" Soul said once the smoke cleared.

"The rumors and events must be being caused by madness." Tsubaki reasoned as Black Star recovered, breathing deeply.

"Yeah...yeah that would be make sense." Soul agreed.

The three sat there for a time until Maka entered the house and they told her of what had transpired.

===

Blair waited for her latest target to pass by. She was sure that this would make her friends happy with her again.

"Pum pum pumpkin bomb!" She cried as Mosquito walked through the street. 

Blair clapped her hands and bounded off happily into the night.

A few moments later, Mosquito picked himself up off the ground and shook his head. "Thinking that something like that could kill me. Ha!"

*Mosquito has 4 lives left*

Begin Day Phase 4!

Notes
*People who MUST POST THIS PHASE OR SUFFER MODKILL!*
Empathy, EnterTheTao​


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch sito]*
whore <3


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

so who is mosquito? go go go.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafaella]*
RNG Whore


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

And now I'm off to watch a movie and then work. Ciao Kids!


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Cubey]*
whore


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 23, 2011)

Cya mate.Stupid votes off* I AM BLAIR BELPHE IS MOSQUITO DAMN WE SHOULD HAVE LYNCHED HIM LAST PHASE AND HE FOOLED YOU AND NOW HE'S FORCING ME TO ROLEREVEAL*.I HATE THAT GUY

*DOC ON ME*.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

if this is true, then goodbye fokers.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

well then
*[change vote lynch belph]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch belph]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

*[change vote lynch belph]*

Could have been done with it last phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

this phase is easy modo
black star target belph ploxxie


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> this phase is easy modo
> black star target belph ploxxie



mosquito has more lives tho, or is there something I missed?
A lynch takes away all lives.


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 23, 2011)

Yup we must lynch.Don't waste your vig kill BS.

*[vote lynch Belphegor]*(I just passed university physics YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

An attack would be unwise, more power the bug would get

We gotta lynch him

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Grass man, grass


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> if this is true, then goodbye fokers.



blair has two lives left don't you know?and if doc does his job

*DOC ON ME ONCE AGAIN PLEASE*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

> *ABSOLUTELY NO ROLE REVEALS!* Doing so will result in a mod-kill. You may hint very subtly, but if you do so blatantly, you will be warned ONCE.



Bye Fokers. Way to help ruin the game on your way out too.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually



> ABSOLUTELY NO ROLE REVEALS! Doing so will result in a mod-kill. You may hint very subtly, *but if you do so blatantly, you will be warned ONCE.*



Warning I think


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Guess his hate for Belphegor is just that great that the warning is worth it 

At least it gets rid of a scum for us though


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> mosquito has more lives tho, or is there something I missed?
> A lynch takes away all lives.



really?
elaborate, i still haven't read the roles


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

I'm assuming the warning is for blatant hints. And that role-reveal is instant kill.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Mosquito - The Immortal Butler
[Passive - 1000 Years Strong] - Has 5 lives (can still be lynched in one go)
[Conditional Active - 200 Years Ago] - If he has been killed twice, he can choose a target during the night time and have a 25% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura
[Conditional Active - 400 Years Ago] - If he has been killed trice, during the night time can choose a target and have a 50% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura
[Conditional Active - 800 Years Ago] - If he is on his last life, during the night time can choose a target and have a 90% chance of killing them unless they are Shinigami, Free, Medusa, or Asura


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

oh, a warning for a blatant role reveal
no idea what to make of that
i should have done the same on day 1


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

damn you kt, I wanted to show the whore ;_;


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Actually
> 
> 
> 
> Warning I think



it says we may hint very subtly. blatant hints get warnings. but role reveals get modkills. 

*[vote lynch belphegor]* 

until we know the truth


----------



## Immortal King (Jul 23, 2011)

My bad was out of the loop for like 2-3 days completely forgot about it.Anyways in case i die thanks for the game Cad and gl guys(sorry for the trouble btw mate)


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

*Killed by 8r8k Spider*












Mosquito tailed the feline until she was at her home, then promptly destroyed it and the cat with it.

*Blair (Fokers13) was Modkilled for Role Revealing*
​


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

well, go get belph  do not attack him vigis, it'll be a waste.


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

So we definitely go after bel right?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

pretty much. mosquito is a troublesome mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

modhammer's -_-


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Poor fokers, atleast we got bel tho


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

only scum fear the justified modhammer


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Also posting this for the fun of it


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

Aiyanaha, james, you 2 still need to die 
aiyanah for being a whore, and you for trolling


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

one is forced to troll when given the troll role


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

Lol this just took a turn for the interesting. Luckily, I have a cast-iron defense that I'm sure you'll all agree with me on: Fokers couldn't find his arse with a map and extremely detailed directions. If he thinks I'm scum, he must be wrong.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

He claimed Blair and got modkilled. I don't see why he would purposely get himself kicked out of the game unless it was trying to lynch Flea, aka you 

Goodbye bedbug.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

Clearly he's illiterate and had no idea what name he was typing.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Hmm you might just be right bee

*[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

what the hell cubey


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

If you think about it, my story totally checks out.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 23, 2011)

lol Belphegor's defense is compelling. 

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Mosquito going down.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Hmm you might just be right bee
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> one is forced to troll when given the troll role


i'll forgive you only because of how true this is


----------



## Sito (Jul 23, 2011)

He honestly made a compelling argument


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i'll forgive you only because of how true this is



in fact i don't deny the possibility that awesome's game now may still have a troll role, or something similar but more refined. i'm anticipating any trollish actions after this first night phase.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

Well don't put all your eggs in one 8asket and extermin8 me just yet. I'll 8e 8ack in a few hours to negoti8 for my life, and you may just end up liking what you hear. 8ye for now though >:::


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Sito said:


> He honestly made a compelling argument


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> Well don't put all your eggs in one 8asket and extermin8 me just yet. I'll 8e 8ack in a few hours to negoti8 for my life, and you may just end up liking what you hear. 8ye for now though >:::



>MSPA reference
>Belph=Innocent


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

Well, you gotta admit.

Fokers: LB is 99% NOT mafia.
LB Flips mafia, and Fokers is a townie, not even a fellow mafioso defending her.

Anyways, I'm somewhat reluctant to act on a role reveal like this...especially when Bel and myself are probably pretty high on Fokers's spite list, xD

But I guess until something better comes up at least, *[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 23, 2011)

Trib is clearly a mafioso defending her to be lynched buddy

No one spites belphegor but me, go to hell fokers


----------



## Saturday (Jul 23, 2011)

Never signing up for three mafia games again...

*[VOTE LYNCH BELPHEGOR]*


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

belphegor has essentially revealed his allegiance by invoking a negotiation.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

That was hilarious, poor Fokers

*[Vote Lynch Belphagor]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Belph]*

Vigs go for zenieth. He seems scummy to me.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphahgor]*

Band Wagon three: the return of the wagon


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

I bath twice a day thank you very much


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Belph]*

Stupid role reveal.


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 23, 2011)

*[VOTE Lynch Belphegor]
*
And Tribulation is acting a little...suspicious...

Someone should investigate/attempt to vigkill Trib.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 23, 2011)

Smh role reveal lol

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

Sigh, for the last time, I'm town. Investigate me, please.

I'm not sure why it's suspicious to feel disheartened to act on a role-reveal, it just kills the fun of the game.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

Someone should target Tribulation with an action that will show up in write-ups.

*[Vote lynch Tribulation]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> I bath twice a day thank you very much



I like how you correct him on the scum part but not the fact that he called you a guy.


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

He can be used in the absence of knowing one's gender.

So there's nothing to correct


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

lol implying zenieth is not a guy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

zenieth said:


> He can be used in the absence of knowing one's gender.
> 
> So there's nothing to correct



 Is that a legitimate grammar rule or did you make that up ?


----------



## zenieth (Jul 23, 2011)

It's a legit grammar rule

and shut up cubey.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

No. You are terribad


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

Ahh I did not know that and also

Cubey


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

traps trapping traps


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Belph]*

And finally my role can do something .


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

like what plat?


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> *[vote lynch Belph]*
> 
> And finally my role can do something .



I think I know what you're talking about.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Like maybe shutting up cubert permanently.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

do eet


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

plat just said that to seem important


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

I can dig it plat.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

If you don't believe me Raf I can always aim in your direction .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey if you want to be spared my wrath grovel for your life.

Amuse me.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Cubey]*

Kill me bro


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> If you don't believe me Raf I can always aim in your direction .



come at me ho


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey stop trying to bullshit I know you are not excalibur.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

everyone knows he isnt


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Belphegor]

*Use an action on Tribulation that show up in write-ups.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2011)

*[vote lynch Belph]*

That was easy.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Excalibur


----------



## Sylar (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belph]*

Also someone might want to check out Sarun. Not accusing or anything. I'm just saying he might be worth an investigate.
**


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 23, 2011)

Sarun has seemed fishy to me as well.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

sarun definitely fishhy


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 23, 2011)

What's the vote count ?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

So let's postul8 for a moment that I could 8e Mosquito (o8viously this is merely theory 8ecause role-revealing is wrong and only retards would do it) - what does leaving me alive cost you? If, hypothetically, that were my role, I'd have no a8ilities that could cause you any harm. You may 8e one step closer to elimin8ting Arachnopho8ia, but I could 8e lynched any time, at your leisure and no inconvenience to you.

What I propose instead is that I act as a voice8ox, or diplomat of sorts. I could provide town with inform8tion that my alleged faction may possi8ly 8e privy to, and we could jointly work towards every8ody's common goal of seeing Medusa dead. After all, Arachnopho8ia, which I may or may not 8e a part of, has already determined the identities of Free and Excali8ur. Wouldn't that 8e nice to know? And of course, my considera8le scumhunting skill would remain at your disposal.



Shin - - - - - - - - Zangetsu said:


> We are towning if we kill 8el.



Every8ody trusts Shin, don't you all? 8ecause this st8ment has never 8een more true. Only Medusa herself would 8e unwilling to take this incredi8le 8argain >:::

Also it'd 8e hilarious to see Fokers die to kill me and even manage to fail at that.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 23, 2011)

Rafaella: Sito -> belph
Sito: Rafaella -> belph
Cubey: Cubey -> belph -> Cubey
KizaruTachio: belph
~Mystic Serenade~: belph
James: belph
Shin: belph
Tribulation: belph
Greenbeast: belph
Awesome: belph
Legend: belph
JtG: belph
zenieth: belph
FakePeace: belph
Baroxio: belph
Chiba: belph
sarun: Tribulation -> belph
Platinum: belph
TV: belph
OTIA: belph
Sylar: belph
VLD: belph

*belph: * 21
Sito: 1
Cubey: 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 23, 2011)

BS if you want to kill cubey....feel free to do so....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 23, 2011)

Actually since the Belph lynch is guaranteed I'm going to continue my streak of voting Dae once per day.

*[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 23, 2011)

@ belph

Noah has a hidden ability. We could be playing into your hands by sparing you.

What Shin said was from yesterday, before fokers implicated you as mafia. Taking quotes out of context to save your own neck...somebody's desperate.  Make your peace, bug.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

Not desper8 to live, no, 8ut it would 8e a lie to say I didn't fancy making Medusa my 8itch 8efore then. Also I think you meant implic8. It's spelled phonetically.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

An hour remains till the final bell tolls for the one chosen by the town to be ze next...zacrifize.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Belph why are you replacing all your letter "B" with the number "8"?


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

A 8etter question would 8e why you're replacing all your 8's with some strange sym8ol I've never seen 8efore in my life.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 23, 2011)

The 8's are Homestuck troll stuff.

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*

Sad how it came out but info is info.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 23, 2011)

needs some base line education on mspa
this is the webcomics subforum afterall


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Belp)(, w)(ile I can appreciate your glub for using troll typing quirks per)(aps we s)(ould reserve t)(em for a MSPA related game? )(mm?

Also, incoming update.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

8ut I can hardly help it if a certain dunce was killed by 8r8k spider >:::

Also quick question, Cad - if I were to strategically get myself modkilled right this minute, would the lynch fall 8y default to whoever has the next-most votes?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

No one should be lynching Belph while he is posting like that. Quality posting right there 

And Plat, why dontcha lynch me and find out who I am :33


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey said:


> No one should be lynching Belph while he is posting like that. Quality posting right there
> 
> And Plat, why dontcha lynch me and find out who I am :33



Eh don't feel like taking the time to lynch you.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> A 8etter question would 8e why you're replacing all your 8's with some strange sym8ol I've never seen 8efore in my life.



haha i like this response.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought you wouldn't


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Belphegor said:


> 8ut I can hardly help it if a certain dunce was killed by 8r8k spider >:::
> 
> Also quick question, Cad - if I were to strategically get myself modkilled right this minute, would the lynch fall 8y default to whoever has the next-most votes?


I would not mod-kill you since you would already be dying


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 23, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Belphegor]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

why hasnt blackstar done anything?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Update still coming. Just finishing up something that will make it the best update ever


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

An incoming action was supposed to come.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Saturday (Jul 23, 2011)

Umnm quick off topic question:

1.Is souleater an ongoing manga/anime?

2.Which is better anime or manga?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

inb4 i'm dead :33


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Umnm quick off topic question:
> 
> 1.Is souleater an ongoing manga/anime?
> 
> 2.Which is better anime or manga?


Ongoing Manga

MANGA >>> Anime. 

First 1/2 of anime is good, second half is shite.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Exactly what Cad said


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Cad sure is taking his time with this action.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

its supposed to be super special awesome


----------



## Sarun (Jul 23, 2011)

> Sylar said:
> 
> 
> > *[Vote Lynch Belph]*
> ...


Investigating me is a waste of investigation. Save it for suspected ones.
Mystic can confirm me town as I confirmed her.


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 23, 2011)

And here I thought it was a 8rilliant tactic 

So last words 8efore I take this death like a 8oss: First off, reread D3 8ecause everything I did was specifically to manipul8 Medusa. Second off, lynch Legend.

8ye 8ye, 8oys and girls. It's 8een a 8last.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

Legend is a sneaky little fucker.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

Bel you jerk, im town

im not sneaky


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

i have little qualms about lynching legend. his innocent aura will forever blind us


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

I wonder if he's been taking secret lessons from Wez?


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 23, 2011)

maybe they are one and the same. 

like zaru and fable


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

who the hell is wez?


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Zaru was like 300 people lol


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 23, 2011)

*The Prince of (Temporary) Hope*












Hiro looked around. There was no one here to interfere. Where others had failed, he would bring hope!

Shibusen's latest and greatest (and most tolerant) star raised his mighty blade aloft the heavens and cried out, "EXCALIBUR! FILL ME, WITH THE POWER OF HOPE!" Lightning crashed down around him as he flew into the air.

Even as the samurai warrior sent blade after blade against him, Hiro simply drew Excalibur down in single swipe and knocked the mighty warrior against a wall 20 feet away.

He slowly approached the child witch and leveled the sword at her.

She sniveled and sniffed and cried out in fear, calling out for Mifune to come and save her. 

"Don't worry," he said, "I will give you hope, the most precious thing of all."



*Angela (Cubey) was killed by Hiro*
Mifune may make 3 separate kills next day phase​


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

thats just sad


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Biggest Lol.

Well at least people will start dying now.


----------



## Savage (Jul 23, 2011)

.


----------



## Legend (Jul 23, 2011)

cubey was just a useless little girl


----------



## Platinum (Jul 23, 2011)

Cubey was an annoying little girl.

There are so many things appropriate about that.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *The Prince of (Temporary) Hope*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Angela and Hiro are the perfect analogy for their players, except Angela phenomenally thrashes Hiro every single time.


----------



## God (Jul 23, 2011)

Ima get my man Mifune on you, biznatch. I got him all juiced up now, wuddup ninja?

/dead


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah sure Cubey now go back to being dead.

Also Cad way to basically 100% confirm me .

Though I don't mind.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Also Mifune don't waste any of your kills on me.

I'm completely bulletproof.

So you guys will just have to endure my hope before I go back to being generic.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Yeah sure Cubey now go back to being dead.
> 
> Also Cad way to basically 100% confirm me .
> 
> Though I don't mind.


There are non-MSPA readers


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

The Reign of Hope begins...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> There are non-MSPA readers



Even people that don't read mspa know me as the hope guy .


But I have inherited the will of Hiro The Atomic so all is well.

Who should I kill tomorrow .

Vasto?

Would you like that snitch king ?


----------



## Legend (Jul 24, 2011)

When's the phase ending?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

It is already over 

Doing write ups in a while. Got a bunch of shit to do.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 24, 2011)

Vasto grovel for your life and maybe i'll spare you.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Yep. I'm calling it Night Phase without an update for now. Because I'm tired and intoxicated slightly. Mostly tired though.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 24, 2011)

phase was short so I'm getting a post in. fokkers smh.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 24, 2011)

Sarun, you sure you're town? I think you meant pro-town


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 24, 2011)

Is this phase still going on? WTF?

And can someone do something to Tribulation? Immediatly after someone said that Sarun was suspicious she jumped on that bandwagon. I'm 55% sure that Tribulation is mafia/independent. That's 5 elevens, and that's terrible.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 24, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Yep. I'm calling it Night Phase without an update for now. Because I'm tired and intoxicated slightly. Mostly tired though.



phase is closed


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

Okay I'm off from work, I'll start doing the write up after I change in a sec here.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 24, 2011)

*Rivalries*

Black Star yawned as he waited for his target to arrive. 

Another few minutes past before the sun shone off the bald head of Ox Ford.

"YA-HA!" Black Star yelled out as he leapt down from his perch and landed next to Ox.

"Oh, what do you want, Black Star?" Ox Ford asked, adjusting his glasses dismissively.

Black Star scowled and glared at him. "I've heard tales that you've been claiming that you're bigger than me."

Ox simply wiped his glasses with a cloth and asked, "And if I have?"

Black Star cracked his knuckles and grinned. "Well then I'm going to have to prove how wrong you are."

Ox Ford laughed to himself. "Ahaha, please try, by all means."

Black Star pulled back an arm and started to swing at Ox until Tsubaki firmly grabbed his arm and Harvar swept Black Star's legs out from under him.

"Idiot." They said at the same time.

=====

Noah cocked his head as Mosquito entered the room.

"Noah, may I ask why you have done nothing to repel the intruders we have been having?" The diminutive butler inquired.

"Because Arachne told me to focus all my effort on this. If you don't like my lack of help, then do feel free to complain to her. Meanwhile I will be getting work done." 

Mosquito grimaced and turned to go. "Oh, one more thing before you go." Noah said, turning from his work.

Mosquito raised an eyebrow.

"Goodbye."

A giant shadow worm rose out of the Book of Eibon and rapidly consumed Mosquito. 

"Nosy twit. Ah well, I suppose I'll have to leave soon anyways."

*Mosquito (Belphegor) was lynched by the town.*

BEGIN THE NIGHT PHASE!
NO TALKING​


----------



## Belphegoob (Jul 24, 2011)

I still like how I totally got credit for killing Fokers.

Thanks for the game Cad, 8est of luck Arachnopho8ia.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

Work + dealing with getting stuff together ready for moving in to my new apartment in a month. MY APOLOGIES! 

I will update tomorrow, I promise!


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

*The Spreading Sickness*

Sid roamed the halls of Shibusen, his eyes flicking back and forth. Monitoring for any thing out of the ordinary. He saw some movement and quickly shifted to a battle position and leapt out. Suddenly there was smoke and Sid couldn't see where he was going. He blindly lashed out and struck out at the shape that appeared. 

Black Star coughed as he lay on the floor where Tsubaki had pushed him and slowly got his senses back. Tsubaki lay on the floor, moving sluggishly. Black Star lifted his eyes to the attacker as the smoke that Tsubaki had thrown down dissipated. 

Marie and Stein ran down the hallway, they had been patrolling like Sid and had headed for the direction of the disturbance. Marie shifted to her weapon form and began charging herself for an attack. 

Black Star what happened next clearly. As Sid recoiled, Stein swung Marie down in a wide arc and as she slammed into Sid's chest, electricity jolted through him, then the force of the weapon drove him to his knees and the second blow carried Sid through several walls. 

When the dust cleared, Sid lay fully dead at the bottom of the outside stone wall and Tsubaki held a compress to her head where Sid had hit her.

*Sid tried to kill Black Star, but Tsubaki activated Dummy Star and stopped the attack**
Stein and Marie killed Sid (Blackluster)*

===

Medusa considered her daughter. Was it worth keeping her alive? At the rate things were going, Chrona was more likely to be a liability than anything else. 

When she was outside Chrona's room though she stopped. Maybe it would be better to have an ace in the hole...

*Medusa Faction tried to kill Chrona but didn't succeed due to the Black Blood.*

===

Meanwhile Hiro had been sent to make use of himself and was a having a blast of it. "Hahaha, bow before me peons!" He shouted while Excalibur raved on about it's legends.

Free however had been sent by Medusa to keep an eye on things, and he judged that things were getting a little dicey.

*Free has used his Spatial magic on Hiro, neither he nor Hiro may take any action for the next three turns.*

BEGIN DAY PHASE!​


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Free you dick fuck .


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

I thought I was unblockable Cad?


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 27, 2011)

Day five and only four deaths. No faction kill from Arachne, interesting.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> I thought I was unblockable Cad?


From normal roleblocks, yes. This is a special one-shot though and it's not a role block. It's magic


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh lol wow hiro got dicked over HARD


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

It would of been nice if I knew that.

I wouldn't have showboated if I knew butthole free could block me with his oneshot .

So do I still get to make my two kills after this thing ends or do I give up excalibur by then?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

Well it's spatial magic, not temporal. 

If someone figures out who Eruka is and distracts Free, you would be able to get your kills (or a kill at least)


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

daaaamn plat


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 27, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Oh lol wow hiro got dicked over HARD


Excellent set.



Platinum said:


> It would of been nice if I knew that.
> 
> I wouldn't have showboated if I knew butthole free could block me with his oneshot .
> 
> So do I still get to make my two kills after this thing ends or do I give up excalibur by then?


Your not role hinting or anything


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Well it's spatial magic, not temporal.
> 
> If someone figures out who Eruka is and distracts Free, you would be able to get your kills (or a kill at least)



That is just the biggest bunch of bullshit.




Ishamael said:


> Your not role hinting or anything



Yeah see this would matter if Cad didn't make an update all but saying I was Hiro .


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 27, 2011)

Platinum said:


> That is just the biggest bunch of bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cad did kind of fuck you over by practically revealing you


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 27, 2011)

But I wanted to make it a special update for the killing of Cubey


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Cubey died ? :33


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

cubey was a lil girl


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> But I wanted to make it a special update for the killing of Cubey



Which I was fine with.

I'm just saying it would of been nice if I knew Free's special oneshot could affect me.

The way you stated my role and excalibur being the strongest weapon by far I was kind of under the impression that I was unstoppable for three phases then went back to being generic. Especially since Free's oneshot just sounds like an extended roleblock with the added caveat of my vote not counting. Which I understandably thought I would be immune against.

If I knew this oneshot could affect me I wouldn't have hinted.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

Legend said:


> cubey was a lil girl



O yeah derp :b


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

So what can you do Plat?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 27, 2011)

I can't do jack shit.

And by the time this oneshot thing is over I will have lost excalibur.

Smh Mifune please hit free or his bitch eureka with the three kills I gave your ass.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 27, 2011)

I'm not suspicious of anyone at the moment...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

That sucks Hope-bro.


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Zenieth]*

Fuck it bro.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

damn you were our best weapon since black star isnt the most reliable


----------



## Savage (Jul 27, 2011)

I ganruntee zenieth is scum. BS target her now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 27, 2011)

still got her 


Marie Mjolnir - Oceania Death Scythe
[Active - Search for Stein] Every night, Marie can investigate a player and be told whether or not they are Stein. If they are not, there is a 5% chance that she will kill them (except in certain cases).
[Conditional Active - Izuna] - If Marie has found who Stein is, he learns who she is and the two can make a night kill.


----------



## Legend (Jul 27, 2011)

thats not doing much


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Jul 28, 2011)

@Cadrien: how come it says I tried to kill BlackStar? Sid doesn't have a killing ability.

/dead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

smh why is everyone role reavling ?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm not role revealing.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I was talking to the guy above me green


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> smh why is everyone role reavling ?



He's already dead.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Who are you talking about KT?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

My B didn't know Blacklust was already dead.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2011)

That is rather curious, did Cad derp or is there a killing role that can pretend to be someone else?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2011)

Or could it be that BL was mind controlled and Black Star was the faction kill and in some way Cad was trying to convey that!!!


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

What's with JtG targeting me all of a sudden?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Zenieth]*


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

Welp **


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

This doesn't even mean anything, I'm just waiting for some opinions on a good lynch to come to light.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Mifune can kill three people today.

Just have to hope he hits that bitch.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Mifune, go for: Vasto, zenieth and KT.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

this is the 3rd time you've gone  after me without providing a reason.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

I highly advise against listening to JtG. Seriously, don't follow him.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Point?

Still suspicious of you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Being suspicious of someone doesn't make them scum. I personally think you would make a better Mifune target.  You have a seemingly sneaky feel about you and you bandwagon alot.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

No despite the fact I think jtg is an idiot, I think he's a town idiot.

Or a very clever mafia, one or the other. But I'm sure an investigator would have attempted to push a lynch by now if he were.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Suspicions brings out the inner scum. There's a chance you have that inner scum. Is it really bandwagoning, or is it piling up votes on scum?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

I guess, but it's not like the investigators are the most competent. If it wasn't for that guy that role revealed Belph probably would have gotten away scott free.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Well if you guys want stone cold facts for a lynch then you got the wrong guy and are in the wrong game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Suspicions brings out the inner scum. There's a chance you have that inner scum. *Is it really bandwagoning, or is it piling up votes on scum?*



Please explain the difference. Because to me it seems that you just wanted quick lynches without any reasoning behind them.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Please explain the difference. Because to me it seems that you just wanted quick lynches with out any reasoning behind them.



Bandwagon=mindless lynching regardless of affiliation

Piling vote on scum= Wanting to win the game by lynching scum


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

What about LB and Sylar ?


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 28, 2011)

ooo, lb is in this game? why so quiet?


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Those were bandwagons.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> ooo, lb is in this game? why so quiet?



Someone killed off part of her role's power and no it's not as fun or something.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Ok I guess I'll leave it at that 


EDIT:Just want to remind everyone I didn't vote for either of those lynches. Keep that in mind when you pick your targets Mifune


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Good.

@All the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who haven't posted yet- POST  YOU ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Vote for zenieth.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Vote for zenieth.



Quoting for emphesis.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 28, 2011)

I've been suspicious of JtG since day one, and now here he is again pushing random lynches with no evidence and no attempt to provide any.

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Tribulation]*

Obviously you wound want me to hint at my role so you know if I'm worth killing or not. Caught in my trap you mafia scum.


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 28, 2011)

What trap, all you've done is randomly accuse everyone in the game of being scum with no evidence and no intent to provide any. Town, like myself, are far more likely to find a style like that annoying, since there are so many more of us than mafia.

Either you're a really, really bad townie, like TV said, or you're obvious mafia who isn't playing too badly. I'm actually trying to give you a bit of credit here,


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

What's the basis? of me being targetted exactly? 

Other than JtG feeling the need to gently caress up my business,


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch no one because i can't fucking vote smh]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

So Plat....am I suppose to be begging for my life now?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Yes.

Because the second I get out of this spatial bullshit I will murder you Vasto.

Even if i'm generic by then i'll bend the laws of reality itself to drain the life from your eyes.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Or Mifune can be a bro and murder you for me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Jiriaya the Gallant]*
maybe this one will go.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*

I can see him being scum.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Poor Plat....he will not be able to kill me at all unless Eruka is attacked. after 3 turns....you fodder townie again.


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*

Placeholder vote.


----------



## KBL (Jul 28, 2011)

Sorry for the inactivity,i was kinda busy these past days but i finally readed all the thread.

*[LYNCH JTG]*


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Obviously you wound want me to hint at my role so you know if I'm worth killing or not.



Exactly. *[Vote lynch JtG]*

Platinum is mad


----------



## xingesealcmst (Jul 28, 2011)

Big question. So these are sid's abilities.



Cadrien said:


> *Sid Barett - Teacher and Soldier*
> [Passive - Partner] Knows who Nyugus is
> *[Passive - Already Dead] Is semi-bullet proof and must either be lynched or killed twice*
> [Active - Agent of Shibusen] Can choose a target, will either protect, roleblock, or investigate them at random
> [Active - Infiltration] Can target someone and try to destroy the mind control machine.



Did blackluster get killed once already? @.@ Could've sworn he wasn't... 

(Btw, the agent of shibusen ability is why you attacked Blackstar instead of whatever you were attempting, blackluster)

Jtg... not sure if just overly zealous townie, or overly eager mafia...

*[vote lynch jtg]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 28, 2011)

FakePeace is with Arachne, I'm 100% sure of it. Killing him is our best shot at getting Excalibur back.

*[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

I'ma listen to Omaeda.

*[Vote Lynch Fakepeace]*


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

*CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Greenbeast*


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 28, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> FakePeace is with Arachne, I'm 100% sure of it. Killing him is our best shot at getting Excalibur back.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


*[Vote lynch FakePeace]*

That sounds quite definitive. I request that Hiro attack FakePeace, if Omaeda is right about this then Arachne is down to two people.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 28, 2011)

Hiro was "roleblocked" by Free for 3 phases. He can't do anything unless we kill him.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 28, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Hiro was "roleblocked" by Free for 3 phases. He can't do anything unless we kill him.


Yeah I know forgot about that. Somebody else has a day attack still available don't they?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

How about Black Star? Do your job son and you'll surpass Kami. Yahoo!


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch fakepeace]* 

jtg wagon is too smooth


----------



## Sylar (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch FakePeace]*

Let's hope Omaeda is right.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

someone should kill sito


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

But I'm innocent


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

i dont know that
i shouldn't even care


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

that's just spite 
*
[Change Vote Lynch Rafaella]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

its love <3
but really, you need to get killed
your kawaiiness is clouding everyone's judgement


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

I need to send you more kawaii trucks <3

*[Change Vote Lynch JTG]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Sito trying not to vote FakePeace. We see you. 

Rafaella should be killed for that trivial use of limited name change though. Big R to small r, really?


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

I thought the fakepeace wasgoing to smoothly, I still stick with my vote on jtg 

I was going to get all caps after I saw his


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> FakePeace is with Arachne, I'm 100% sure of it. Killing him is our best shot at getting Excalibur back.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*



Ahem, why. To me at least it seems like your trying to get the votes of JtG .


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Fakepeace]*

We are surrounded by mafia.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 28, 2011)

Ohh, scum is trying to bandwagon, come at me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Sito trying not to vote FakePeace. We see you.
> 
> Rafaella should be killed for that trivial use of limited name change though. Big R to small r, really?



case change doesn't count as a name change
>mfw


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

we need to get our vigi's back

*[Vote Lynch Fake Peace]*

mifune needs to take action too


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Ahem, why. To me at least it seems like your trying to get the votes of JtG .



My, my. I like to think I'm a trustworthy guy. But this gives me a good idea. 

If someone daykills FakePeace, then we can lynch someone else and get information on potential scum. In fact, if FakePeace is Free, Hiro would even be able to daykill today rather than waiting till tomorrow. So I urge anyone with such powers to take him out.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JTG]
*
Notice how he's jumping at any chance to save himself...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

we'll have to wait for the day killer to get active


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JTG]
> *
> Notice how he's jumping at any chance to save himself...



           .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch rafaella]*


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> .



notice how he doesn't refute my claim.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> notice how he doesn't refute my claim.





GB, obviously OTIA knows something that we don't. Wouldn't it make sense to lynch a confirmed scum?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Your whole post just screams mafia at me.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

You're on to something GB.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 28, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Vote lynch FakePeace]*
> 
> That sounds quite definitive. I request that Hiro attack FakePeace, if Omaeda is right about this then *Arachne is down to two people*.


Holy shit nobody called me out on this? 

Anyways I forgot about the Medusa faction for a second that's why I assumed FakePeace would be Arachnophobia. 

Carry on.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> @Cadrien: how come it says I tried to kill BlackStar? Sid doesn't have a killing ability.
> 
> /dead


Ah, shoot! My bad! I did derp quite a bit there. So uh, Tsubaki still has her Dummy Star. The write up is just story now :derp

And while Sid is still dead (role reveal due to me fucking up, I will re assign you a role BlackLuster.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 28, 2011)

@JtG- Are you admitting you're Mafia? or just trolling?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

He's admitting to mafia but if he blantly says it then we're supposed to think he's joking.

But im too smart to fall for it.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote lynch JtG]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Chiba said:


> @JtG- Are you admitting you're Mafia? or just trolling?



Trolling. I used a  to show that. I'm not really sure what GB is trying to do so I'm just messin with him.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 28, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Trolling. I used a  to show that. I'm not really sure what GB is trying to do so I'm just messin with him.



I'm going back to read through yous, and a few others, posts. For now--
*
[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Legendary Beauty]
*
She jumped on the bandwagon to right JTG right away even though he's obviously town.\

Lynch her!


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Your fishing skill need some work GB.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

That wasn't good?


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Nope. Just vote Fakepeace. He's probably mafia. Black Star kill zenieth. I garuntee he's mafia.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fakepeace]*

sigh


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Don't worry. You'll get better at it eventually.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

He told him what to do and listened.   I'm repping JtG for this.


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Current Vote Count

JtG: Zenieth -> Trib -> FakePeace
Greenbeast: Zenieth -> Greenbeast -> JtG -> LB -> FakePeace
TV: VLD
Trib: JtG
sito: JtG -> Rafa -> JtG -> Rafa
VLD: JtG
KT: JtG
Plat: No Lynch
gumby: JtG
Chiba: JtG -> FakePeace
Sylar: JtG -> FakePeace
KBL: JtG
FakePeace: JtG
Xingese: JtG
OTIA: FakePeace
Shin Z: FakePeace
Ishamael: FakePeace
James: FakePeace
Legend: FakePeace
Rafa: Sito
LB: JtG
Ban: FakePeace

*FakePeace: 9/10* (10 votes, only 9 count though )
*JtG: 8*
VLD: 1
Sito: 1
Rafa: 1
No Lynch: 1


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Need another person to vote for FP.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Why should I trust you JTG?


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Because I trust you.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Okay then I trust you too.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


:33



Because why not?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Hammer is not worthy of his set.

I really just needed to say that.

Also I still don't trust LB.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

We've already determined she was town because she raged after Medusa faction took away her witch killer. Also I expected better from you GB. All JtG had to do was sweet talk you out of a vote, cmon man.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Action update in under 2 hours (supper is ready, so it has to wait)


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

JTG wouldn't lie to me.

Also I don't think that proves anything(in regard to LB)


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

LB raged quit because her townie role got nerfed.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

GB X LB is Canon


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> GB X LB is Canon



i cant'....I just can't


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

you can do it i believe in you


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> you can do it i believe in you



It's going on my sig


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Greenbeast]*

I have so little trust in you considering how quick you were to flip on JtG and yet quickly bandwagoned with him when he tried to pull scum on me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Now you've got his hopes up.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> *[vote lynch Greenbeast]*
> 
> I have so little trust in you considering how quick you were to flip on JtG and yet quickly bandwagoned with him when he tried to pull scum on me.



Ehh you're probably going to end up dead anyways so I'm not going to bother...


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Be nice lb


----------



## Savage (Jul 28, 2011)

Zenieth you're still scum. Hush.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 28, 2011)

Go Greenbeast. You'll never know if you don't try.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> *Be nice* lb



I'd put ryoma here, but that requires effort.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Touche' thou who shares my name


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend=scum.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

even if i was, no one believes you


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch FakePeace]*

I encourage everyone to listen to Omaeda here.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> even if i was, no one believes you



I suggest everyone keep an eye out for Legend after making this comment


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

What the hell Legend stop fucking up my ships. It's obviously JtGxGB


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

FridayXGBXLBXJTG is more canon than Ed X Winry


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 28, 2011)

I still think JTG has been acting kinda scummy, but I'm plenty willing to follow Omaeda on this...seems a bit more reliable.

*[Change Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 28, 2011)

I'm still going to target JTG, he seems far more scummy than normal. 

*[VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]*


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Hammer is not worthy of his set.



that's the easiest way to get negged I've ever seen. Who am I to say no?


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Hammer is just mad cause I got LB lol


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

Pretty sure Ban isn't lacking in sexual exploits of any shape and form.

Hell I'm pretty sure Ban's sexual orientation is Often


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

Ban you gonna let him disrespect you like that ?


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

i wouldnt


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

If he "has" LB what more punishment could he possibly withstand? I am not a man of a sadism.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

I mean, not that Legendary Beauty is a bad person, she's just, not for amateurs


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Haha that's a good one hammer


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Like, waaaay amateurs. What do you call something that is before an amateur at something?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

*Green*horn


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

Aaah yes. Green. So here's a favor I'm a do to you. Too much green needs some red. Don't mention it


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> Like, waaaay amateurs. What do you call something that is before an amateur at something?


a beginner
be nice to gb you ass clowns


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

RafaxGB !  My shipping chart is so fucked.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 28, 2011)

rafaella said:


> a beginner
> be nice to gb you ass clowns



before a beginner


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

*Farewell Swords*











Mifune had buried Angela, setting her hat on top of the grave marker. "Angela, I'm sorry. I can't make it up to you, but I hope you'll forgive me." Leaving a sword in front of her grave, he left the cliff face and traveled.

He sought out areas where conflict was happening. First he stopped in Russia and found the child of the Black Blood doing battle with the former eastern European death scythe, Tsar Pushka. The Canonball weapon was being heavily pressed and was bleeding from numerous wounds. Mifune leapt into the fray, knocking Chrona's blade away.

"You are an abomination, Child of the Black Blood, disappear from this world." He said calmly, as Chrona's mournful eyes shifted to him. *"I...I don't know how to deal with this..."* Chrona said, moving backward slightly as the weapon re-solidified on his/her back. *"Deal with it like everything else!"* Ragnarok said. *"Kill it!" *

Mifune spread his swords out around them and though he inflicted several wounds to Chrona, the black blood protected him/her from most of the blows dealt.

With a massive effort, the samurai knocked the Demon Weapon back and sent a sword deep into Chrona's torso. Chrona stumbled back and muttered under his/her breath. Ragnarok grew wings and carried Chrona away from the battle to perch atop a distant mountain.

Mifune moved over to Tsar Pushka, who had fallen to the ground, panting heavily. "Are you okay?" Mifune inquired, setting his swords down on the ground and glanced up and down the Death Scythe. "I....I am not...okay." The Russian replied, taking deep breaths. "Demon Weapon...it hit several  organs and my...exertions did not...help my health any." Blood bubbled out of his mouth as he spoke. "...if Feodor had still been alive, maybe...things would have been...different." His eyes closed and slowly reopened. "Warrior. I ask...you give me swift end....I am not long for the world. Better to end quickly than bleed to death, ja?"

"Are you sure? There is no coming back." "I know, friend, I know. But. I certain of this. This wound would kill me. One way or another. Again, quick death better than bleeding." Mifune bowed his head. "As you wish." Tsar Pushka smiled weakly and closed his eyes. "Tell Shinigami I am sorry for not being able to help more." He said, opening one eye and looking up at the falling snow. Mifune grunted and raised his sword and swung it down, ending the Death Scythe's remaining life, cleanly and quickly.

===

Mifune made good of his word and traveled to Shibusen to inform Shinigami of the loss. Along the way, he encountered a village surrounded by an energy field. Cautiously circling the area, he found a man sitting cross legged in a pose of concentration. Mifune looked inside and saw a young man relentlessly swinging a sword against the barrier. Mifune moved closer to get a better look at the man on the ground. Up close, Mifune saw a small tadpole laying next to him, apparently asleep. A voice buzzed from it suddenly. "How is the barrier holding, Free?" The man's forehead wrinkled and spoke carefully. "It's going fine. It would be going better if you didn't interrupt my concentration." 

"Fine, fine." The voice said. "Just make sure the Shibusen brat and that sword don't escape." 

So, the boy inside was a Shibusen student. Mifune considered the situation. It would probably be a good idea to disrupt the man's concentration and give the boy a chance to escape. Mifune quietly approached from behind and drew three swords then, with neat precision, stabbed Free. 

Free simply grunted and grinned a bit. "Go ahead." He remarked. "Stick me all you want. I ain't going nowhere." Mifune narrowed his eyes and stuck several more swords in Free, to no effect. "Well, if that's all." Free said, tossing the last sword on the ground a ways away. Mifune simply grunted and collected his swords, then set off again. He couldn't do anything here.

*Mifune targeted Chrona, Free, and Tsar Pushka (LegendaryBeauty)
Chrona survived do to his/her Black Blood
Free survived do to being Immortal*

DAY PHAE CONTINUES!​


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

Banhammer said:


> before a beginner



a            noob


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

Well see you LB.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

So LB was town like I fucking said


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

i wonder who chrona is


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

MIFUNE TELL US WHO FREE IS


And free being attacked should break the thing too Cad .


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

Hammer, I can feel the haterade oozing through the screen.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> MIFUNE TELL US WHO FREE IS
> 
> 
> And free being attacked should break the thing too Cad .


Silence, oh hopeful one


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

GOD DAMN IT CAD I WANT TO MURDER SOMEONE


----------



## Awesome (Jul 28, 2011)

*[vote lynch Zenieth]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Mifune do not say who Free is...do....Not! Plat is a spiteful son of a bitch.


----------



## Ishamael (Jul 28, 2011)

Platinum said:


> MIFUNE TELL US WHO FREE IS
> 
> 
> And free being attacked should break the thing too Cad .


If Mifune's been listening to our suggestions then Free may be dead by the end of the phase.



Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch Zenieth]*


Are you hinting something or just voting randomly?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Plat you better not kill me if Free dies.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Is that fear Vasto ?

Mifune tell me who Free is and i'll let you decide my next kill .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Fear? No...just a warning. Should you continue this course of action for my death I would highly suggest you be killed during the day.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Good luck with that Vasto .

Also are you hinting at mafia right there ?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

So no one is gonna give me credit for telling you guys LB was town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

I am hinting something else....and no...not blackstar.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 28, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So no one is gonna give me credit for telling you guys LB was town.


no, tell us who is mafia, then we'll give you credit


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Has it been confirmed yet?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah cause you were murdered.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

you dead...so stay dead.


----------



## Saturday (Jul 28, 2011)

LB...you're dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

Link to death?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

last page          .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 28, 2011)

What do the votes look like ?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 28, 2011)

smh Mifune.

/dead


----------



## KBL (Jul 28, 2011)

So Free survived eh?.


smh .


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

if vasto is eruka ill lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

But I am not, stupid. I know your mafia though Legend.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

lies foul wench lies


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Your a lie. Your no Legend....your just scum.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

as much as id wish it were so, if i were mafia id kill you for lulz on the 1st night


----------



## zenieth (Jul 28, 2011)

Hard not to trust a Ankh set.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Jul 28, 2011)

So I see we're lynching FakePeace

*[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 28, 2011)

Current Vote Count

JtG: Zenieth -> Trib -> FakePeace
Greenbeast: Zenieth -> Greenbeast -> JtG -> LB -> FakePeace
TV: VLD -> FakePeace
Trib: JtG -> FakePeace
sito: JtG -> Rafa -> JtG -> Rafa
VLD: JtG
KT: JtG
Plat: No Lynch
gumby: JtG
Chiba: JtG -> FakePeace
Sylar: JtG -> FakePeace
KBL: JtG
FakePeace: JtG
Xingese: JtG
OTIA: FakePeace
Shin Z: FakePeace
Ishamael: FakePeace
James: FakePeace
Legend: FakePeace
Rafa: Sito
LB: JtG
Ban: FakePeace
Zenieth: Greenbeast 
Baroxio: JtG
Awesome: Zenieth
Mystic Serenade: FakePeace

*FakePeace: 12/13*
JtG: 7
Sito: 1
Rafa: 1
Zenieth: 1
No Lynch: 1


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

zenieth said:


> Hard not to trust a Ankh set.



Exactly


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

There is no vote on me Cad you fool. TV, finally using his brain, took that vote off of me. Change it.


edit-blackstar....kill legend.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

Why are you soo mad?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why are you soo mad?



FF game...bitch.


once again...Blackstar....kill...LEGEND!


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

how many years ago was that, its ancient history


blackstar go look for eruka


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Blackstar knows who to listen to....and who not to. so if ever he was to kill again...Legend would be it. Do not disappoint me Blackstar.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

i'll explain why its a bad idea later


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

I do not want there to be a later for you....die.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

it wont work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2011)

Just die Legend.


----------



## Legend (Jul 28, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H1vH_q54rsA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sarun (Jul 29, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch FakePeace]*


----------



## Mitsuru (Jul 29, 2011)

How much longer til the phase ends?


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm gonna call it here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

Bluh, and here I was hoping Mifune would make a subtle lynch vote which we'd all pick up on thus eliminating Free and giving Hiro his kills.

Aww screw it no one in here understands subtlety anyway.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Bluh, and here I was hoping Mifune would make a subtle lynch vote which we'd all pick up on thus eliminating Free and giving Hiro his kills.
> 
> Aww screw it no one in here understands subtlety anyway.



You would know.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2011)

*[change vote lynch zenieth]* 

meh


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 29, 2011)

we might already be lynching free


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2011)

sounds too convenient. but anyway, my vote won't change the outcome.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

Yeah the current lynch is too smooth, I doubt it's free, Zenieth is more likely but that's only if the guy who voted him just now was Mifune, otherwise Zen's probably just an innocent.

Also Dae, I know more than you do, so shut it.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 29, 2011)

maybe fakepeace can be vigid and we lynch zen? or is that too risky?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Jul 29, 2011)

What do you think about the JtG lynch TV ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Jul 29, 2011)

Like I said, JtG strikes me more as an idiotic townie rather than a brilliant mafia.

If he really was mafia hiding in plain sight all along, I will eat my especially lovely dundee hat.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 29, 2011)

Just waiting on a response from someone before posting stuff.


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 29, 2011)

*Misstep*

Eruka sighed as she hopped along towards the village. The whole purpose of having Free holding the Meister with Excalibur was so that she could inject him with the black blood.

As she approached Free, she shifted back to her human form and hefted the heavy suitcase up. As she moved forward, Free got his feet and opened a small hole in the barrier, large enough for her to just barely slip through. "Hurry, I can't hold him in there forever." He said, his voice tense with strain. She nodded and hurried in the town. 

What she and Free failed to account for though, was that once in the area, she was vulnerable to attack from Hiro. And so it was that as Free watched, Eruka tried to inject the syringe of black blood into Hiro but Excalibur sliced though it. 

Free dropped the barrier and tried to stop Hiro but didn't get to her in time.

Eruka fell to the ground, red liquid dripping from her throat.

Hiro flew away and Free pounded his fist into the dirt.

*Eruka (FakePeace) was Lynched
Hiro is freed from the Spatial Magic*



BEGIN NIGHT PHASE, NO TALKING​


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2011)

AAAAWWWWW DAMMIT!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 29, 2011)

Whoops wrong thread. Thank OTIA!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 29, 2011)

Lololololololololololol


----------



## Baroxio (Jul 31, 2011)

so...yeah...


----------



## Legend (Jul 31, 2011)

still nightphase?


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Forever night phase.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 31, 2011)

its an extended night phase
deal with eet


----------



## Cadrien (Jul 31, 2011)

Sorry guys, I have been busy IRL and supremely unmotivated to write stuff at the moment. I'm not counting any action sent after the normal nightphase time limit so it's limbo phase atm. I'll try and update tomorrow lol.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

It's fine Cad.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 31, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Sorry guys, I have been busy IRL and supremely unmotivated to write stuff at the moment. I'm not counting any action sent after the normal nightphase time limit so it's limbo phase atm. I'll try and update tomorrow lol.



Damn that injured reserve list!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 31, 2011)

Vasto is just happy his death is prolonged another day .


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

When is it dayphase


----------



## Sito (Aug 1, 2011)

Damnit cubey, you made me think it started again 
*goes back to lurking the lounge*


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 1, 2011)

Cubey said:


> When is it dayphase


Day will never come when you are around Cubert. 

Also, got some things to do today, updates tonight


----------



## Savage (Aug 1, 2011)

This reminds me of my game. I had a 5 day long day phase.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 1, 2011)

Cad is having Platinum level night phases .


----------



## God (Aug 1, 2011)

Cad's night actions must be exciting as all hell 

Who knows what he's doing in the dark for so long


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Whoops, I had to do stuff again. And I have work tomorrow. I'll send out a PM when stuff is ready, how about that  (sorry about this again)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 2, 2011)

Every day we night phasing .

You can just tell us who killed who without doing a writeup if you don't have enough time cad.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Every day we night phasing .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 2, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Every day we night phasing .
> 
> You can just tell us who killed who without doing a writeup if you don't have enough time cad.


If I have time before work tomorrow, I will. I need to collect all my data still


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 4, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> This reminds me of my game. I had a 5 day long day phase.


Great, you totally jinxed it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

Where is CAD this game hasnt been played since july


----------



## Sito (Aug 4, 2011)

You guys made me think it started again


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cad is having Platinum level night phases .



he has surpassed you


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Making me look better by comparison .


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2011)

Still not as bad as the Drakengard mafia game.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Nothing can be that bad.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh wow this game is still going I'd forgotten about it


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 4, 2011)

I want to neg Baroxio for getting my hopes up


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 4, 2011)

I forgot about this game too haha. 

By the way, what happened with the Drakengard mafia game?  I came across one that never finished, so I'm curious what's worse than infinite limbo.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 4, 2011)

unbalanced roles, complete day and night phases in which nothing happens, lack of activity and sporadic updating.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 4, 2011)

Read the first page. It should explain everything.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 4, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> unbalanced roles, complete day and night phases in which nothing happens, lack of activity and sporadic updating.



This. 

That game went to hell in a basket. At some point I just didn't care enough to check anymore.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Well could we try to be a little forgiving here ? I imagine Cad has more important obligations than to govern a mafia game.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow... that Drakengard game sounds really messed up.

^An online mafia game, nonetheless haha.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 4, 2011)

I had to paint my room today. Let me tell you how much I enjoyed doing that 

Updates tonight for reals. No write up, just data.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

FINALLY


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 4, 2011)

*Delays*

Stein could feel the madness simmer in him. It bubbled pleasantly and gave him a warm feeling in his chest. He walked down a hallway and suddenly started laughing to himself. Kid heard the laughter and came to investigate. As he got close, Stein reached out and grabbed Kid by the throat. "Haha, I've always wondered how Shinigami's look on the inside....heh...if they are the same, or different. And here one comes, right into my hands hahahaHAHAHA!"

Tsubaki and Marie came running, along with several other students who had heard the man's manic laughter. As soon as Marie came within a few yards of him, Stein's face slackened and his fingers relaxed their grip. He shook his head and turned the screw. "I...My apologies, Kid. The insanity is acting up...he's getting stronger..." 

Kid gingerly rubbed his throat and nodded. "Indeed."

===

Giriko was out in town. And he was, as usual, in a foul temper. As he wandered the dark and narrow streets, he saw a familiar looking figure at the end of the alley. Grinning slightly he powered forward on his saws until he skidded to a halt a few feet away from Chrona. "Hey you! Demon blade asshole!" He yelled at Chrona, who turned his/her head slightly to look back at him. 

"Yeah! I'm talking to you, you worthless sack of shit!" Giriko aimed a kick a Chrona's side, which cut into Chrona slightly eliciting a small grunt of pain, before the Black Blood solidified and closed the wound. *"It's pointless..."* Chrona said and turned her head back around, stepping out into the mainstreet, causing a car to swerve into a building as Ragnarok spread his wings and flapped them once, elevating the two into the air. "HEY! Get you ass back here you shit!" Giriko shouted after them, shaking his fist and flipping them off at the same time. Nothing changed though. The car stood smoking, the driver in shock, Giriko alone in the alley once more. 

He growled under his breath and sliced the car and occupant in half before moving on again.

*No one died during the (long as hell) night phase*
BEGIN DAY PHASE!​


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 4, 2011)

Cad has been demoted to Mexican level. That's punishment enough.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 4, 2011)

Six fucking phases and only seven dead.

I don't even remember who the suspects are. Who was it besides FakePeace we were looking at?

And Plat has those kills, I wonder who's going to die


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

are you serious no one died?

i thought it would be a bloodbath


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Okay I guess it's time for me to murder someone.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

I wonder who though.


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

theres my blood bath


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 4, 2011)

Platinum, is KBL innocent?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I know your going for Vasto but I vote for JtG.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2011)

Give me a list of people and I may or may not decide to terminate one of them.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 4, 2011)

So uh just throwing this out there.

You guys can do what you want with this.

But Ishmael probably needs to go eventually.

Lynch him, vig him, ya know whatever works.
**


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

JtG
Rafa

That's it for me


----------



## Legend (Aug 4, 2011)

Vasto, JTG, Raf

i dunno who else atm i forgot the rest of my list


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 4, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So uh just throwing this out there.
> 
> You guys can do what you want with this.
> 
> ...


I'm neutral for now and there's absolutely no need to kill me 

I'm not a problem for anyone and it'd be silly to go after me.

Seriously *I'm not a threat.*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *I'm neutral for now and there's absolutely no need to kill me *
> 
> I'm not a problem for anyone and it'd be silly to go after me.



This is screaming scum, you basically confirmed your not town.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 4, 2011)

ANNOUNCEMENT

As I wrongfully had blackluster killed and ETT has been not active, blackluster is replacing him.​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

And you edited to post


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 4, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> This is screaming scum, you basically confirmed your not town.


Yes I'm not town but I'm also not mafia 

Reread my post and look at the roles.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 4, 2011)

I knew that was a possibility but I can't just take your word of mouth right ?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

KT did you ever properly defend yourself. Your style of accusing and trying to sleuth people just bugs me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah I did when Beph tried to lynch me,  what do you want me to do TV ? I'm just putting my suspicious out in the open.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

I think it's time for me to get drunk on the mediocre amount of power I have.

It is a burden holding life and death in the palms of one's hands .


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

does anyone recall if black star made a kill last day phase?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

Quick question. Can you kill Vasto...more than once?


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

who is vasto?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Is Vasto even worth killing?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> does anyone recall if black star made a kill last day phase?


He didn't. He probably wanted Tsubaki to be able to take action during the night.

inb4 Vasto is mafia.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> He didn't. He probably wanted Tsubaki to be able to take action during the night.
> 
> inb4 Vasto is mafia.



or not....or....NOT.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

vasto is garbage


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

idiots go to suspects not just trollish people. that's how all awesome wagons start. not sure how these actions turned up this way but i am confused as to who is mafia. xingese and other really silent people got my suspicious especially with lack of deaths.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

True, Platinum, why don't you look into some of our more silent and quiet players?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

How about Vasto, one inactifag, And one based on votes ?


----------



## Savage (Aug 5, 2011)

I say kill either vasto or zenieth.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2011)

Let's wait and see if anybody else has some info before Plat decides on his kills. It's not that surprising that we haven't hit any mafia considering that there are only five left of a total thirty players remaining.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I say kill either vasto or zenieth.



Zeneith is already dead.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

so we have a 1 in 6 shot at killing mafia, with 3 chances to kill Plat, Black Star, and the Lynch, theoretically at least one of these will hit mafia


----------



## Savage (Aug 5, 2011)

Damn first page.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2011)

I prefer the term rainbow drinker, thank you very much


----------



## Savage (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

I got no fuckin clue.


That Xengestise guy sounds like a good target too.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

we should be careful and not hit important town. our only advantage is the lynch rally. but I think sarun is suspicious or black now that he is replacing ETT.

but damn black was stopping lynch on KT? but then again very unlikely he is maka so..
*[vote lynch KT]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Are you lynching me because I'm trying to push your Vig ?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> we should be careful and not hit important town. our only advantage is the lynch rally. but I think sarun is suspicious or black now that he is replacing ETT.
> 
> but damn black was stopping lynch on KT? but then again very unlikely he is maka so..
> *[vote lynch KT]*


I just looked at one of Sarun's posts, it seems that Mystic can confirm him as town.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

shit this game has gone on such a break I forget all the confirms. fine
*[vote lynch James]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch JtG]*

Much more suspicious activity than me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> How about Vasto, one inactifag, And one based on votes ?





Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I say kill either vasto or zenieth.



How about either of you two just die?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 5, 2011)

lol so Maka didn't investigate Chrona yet?  I mean, Eruka is dead now so it should be safe to do so yes?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> How about either of you two just die?



It's not that I suspect you it's just that it's obvious plat's gonna kill you.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> lol so Maka didn't investigate Chrona yet?  I mean, Eruka is dead now so it should be safe to do so yes?


one would assume so
she must have forgotten


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> It's not that I suspect you it's just that it's obvious plat's gonna kill you.



seems more like you want him to kill me.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Vasto you will die


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

I already know who you are Legend...you will not kill me.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm still highly suspicious of JtG. Sarun has fallen off my radar, I'm pretty sure he's town.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 5, 2011)

I have no clue of what has happened this game


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I have no clue of what has happened this game


i feel the same way 

i cried with the sarun suspicions though


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I already know who you are Legend...you will not kill me.



oh we'll see


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> oh we'll see



You should not target me with your ability either....fool.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Plat is gonna kill you, its not me ill watch, lol, and sip something cold to drink


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

He is free to waste a kill if he wants. I will just shake my head, and move on. I would advice him not to.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Legend said:


> Plat is gonna kill you, its not me ill watch, lol, and sip something cold to drink





You man enough ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

that looks deadly


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Who told you guys Sarun was town?  
Sarun is certainly not town. 

I'm just trying to figure out if he is dangerous not-town or useful not-town. But he is certainly not town. He didn't turn out to be whom I initially thought so now I'm really suspicious and think he might be dangerous. 

Same with Ishmael. If Mystic confirms him he should also be checked out.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 5, 2011)

I'll confirm Sarun as town, I'll bet my reputation on that one. And with this, S-Z suspicion is confirmed.

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought we got rid of s-z
if not then
*[vote lynch s-z]*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm with Trib to the grave, *[vote lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2011)

Might as well jump on the bandwagon

*[vote lynch s-z]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Wait. Are you guys serious? 

How did suspicion jump on to me after what I said? I'm just sayin sarun may not be town but many seem to be confirming him as town which is strange. 

I'm innocent. Ya'll go ahead and waste your votes on me. I'm town. I'll defend my self lateR. I ain't getting lynched today.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH ShinZangetsu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Greenbeast too? Can anyone explain what their suspicion is based on? Why would I come out saying stuff if I was scum? Wouldn't it be better to fly under the radar? Travesty!


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

you were a lynch candidate last phase or the one before that 
someone claimed to have evidence on you or something
cant remember -_-


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

rafaella said:


> i thought we got rid of s-z
> if not then
> *[vote lynch s-z]*



This is just mean. 

Why would you want to get rid of me?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Bwakame! All of you. Just, Bwakame!


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Omaeda help! Please? Anybody? Hiro kill one of my accusers.

Alright on a serious note. Investigate me, I'm innocent.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

are you masons with someone or just implicating omaeda as scum?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

I should hope Omaeda isn't being implicated as scum. There's potential for it though.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2011)

I think he's just desperate.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Who told you guys Sarun was town?
> Sarun is certainly not town.
> 
> I'm just trying to figure out if he is dangerous not-town or useful not-town. But he is certainly not town. He didn't turn out to be whom I initially thought so now I'm really suspicious and think he might be dangerous.
> ...



I've come to the same conclusion about Sarun, and possibly ~Mystic Serenade~, since Sarun said he was town a few phases back because they knew each other's roles with an innate ability and not an investigation. The only way town members would know this is if they are with Group A, Group B, or Sid and his weapon. But we know blackluster was Sid, so this falls apart. A lynch, daykill, or investigation on these two would help us.

Trib is suspicious as ever and TV is siding with her. I notice banhammer hasn't posted for a couple days. One thing's for certain: there's no short supply of scummy activity. But imo none of the current people we're pointing our fingers at feel suspicious. I don't know Shin's role, but he has hinted. So I'd rather go with someone we can get info or mafia out of.

*[Vote Lynch Sarun]*

Btw, don't target KBL. After rereading the roles, he can't harm us.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2011)

Omeade is scum also.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarun is town guys.

BTW what are the confirmed roles so far? I know Plat is Hiro (Oh Cad ) but do we know anyone else's role for sure?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 5, 2011)

What makes you so sure of that?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

I have several good reasons.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not hinting masons. I don't know nobody. I just thought Omaeda figured out Eruka. He may know whose innocent and may include me. :33

Lol, Greenbeast. I ain't desperate. I just don't ever go quietly. Now excuse me while I think up a way to deflect this lynch.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

It would seem Sarun is town then. We have yet to see. Didn't someone want to kill zenieth earlier. He jumpin on my wagon. Kill him instead plox. :33


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2011)

Sarun is town 100%

So omeade is Mafia going after town along with Shin. Anyways it has already been states that sarun is town prior to this so I don't get why omeada is going after him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Taurus Versant]*

Anyone but me. Scum right thur.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Omaeda isn't mafia. He gave us Eruka and freed Hiro. Omaeda is a hero. Let him be. Besides, I was the one questioning sarun.
Everyone is just saying Sarun is town 100%. Alright then, I'll bite. He better be innocent. I hope he is part of a team and not someone that Maka investigated and turnes up town and her teamies are agreeing because she said so.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Also it's bad idea to all vouch for sarun so strongly when he quite clearly is no danger, Trib and Mystic were enough, everyone after was unnecessary. 
You've possibly just handed 90% of Spartoi identities to mafia on a plate.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 5, 2011)

Mafia has no brains. If you wouldn't of just mentioned it they would probably still be scratching their heads.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Easy for a disguised mafia to say. They already noticed, I'm certain. Without being mafia myself that is....ehh..remove the votes ya punks. I thought I would have been investigated by now. I'd show up as innocent.

Oh and what was the basis for my lynch by the way? I never heard a good argument at all. Trib just said something obscure about his suspicion being confirmed but nothing about why he was suspicious in the first place.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

alright 
*[change vote no lynch]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Very sensible aiya. I knew ya'll weren't gonna lynch me. Ya can't do it.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

we should instead have someone kill you


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Now I can go to my QT and tell them the good news.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

rafaella said:


> we should instead have someone kill you



No don't kill me! I don't wanna die. Y-you anti-town you.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Now I can go to my QT and tell them the good news.



we'll be waiting for you


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> No don't kill me! I don't wanna die. Y-you anti-town you.



i'm not anti-town
i just want to see everyone die


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm back from the QT. You anti-everything then.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Maka will probably burn an investigation on me tonight when she could be recruiting Chrona.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

*[vote lynch s-z]*

herp a derp

I'll decide who to murder after i get back from my sis' b-day party.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'm back from the QT. You anti-everything then.


for the moment i am
i would love it to stay this way 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Maka will probably burn an investigation on me tonight when she could be recruiting Chrona.


dont tell her that


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Chrona's period of freedom has come to an end. She must side with town now or die. 

Platinum dammit, don't waste your vote on me. Don't kill me either. :?!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Grovel at my feet shin and perhaps I will spare ye.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

We must kill Belphegor. There's a possibility that Medusa was telling the truth.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Spare me? Plat brah, you couldn't touch me anyway. I will somehow avoid this unjust lynch whether you want it or not. 

You taught us that Hope is the right of all sentient beings...it was hope right?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

plat 
i think belph is dead


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

Law was lawless, does it then follow that Hope is hopeless?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

only if your win is lossless


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Even when hope is hopeless there is still hope.

It's like miracles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Fuck Hope...rage is eternal. Not that I rage.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

You know what else is eternal?

Your omnipresent bitching .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

Yet your still here. Go to that birthday already. I know who your going to kill.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

I don't have to be there for another 2 hours .

Also I have decided to spare you snitch king I will be murdering another on this day.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

vasto is having a party now


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> We must kill Belphegor. There's a possibility that Medusa was telling the truth.



He died already, he was Mosquito I believe


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 5, 2011)

Okay, at first I was suspicious of JtG (and I still am), but seeing Shin-Zangetsu flounder under pressure like that was RIDICULOUSLY suspicious.

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

I agree, come on now Shin. Beplh was an obviously dead. In fact you voted  for him. lol


*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

how has KT been able to stay alive so far? I mean...haven't we been suspicious of him for awhile now?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm not floundering, because I'm not under pressure. I simply ask for a reason for the suspicion. I'm town ya'll. You'll see. And Platinum, if you're not killing Vasto you better not be killing me. It'll be a waste since I'M TOWN. Trust me. 

Same goes for BS.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Yeah. How has KT been able to stay alive forr so long?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 5, 2011)

he claimed a role while not claiming a role
flawless act, i had to let him pass


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

You guys didn't seem to have a problem with me last phase. Seems like your only diverting attention from yourselves nice try though.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 5, 2011)

*[change vote lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KT]*

Ishmael is still alive I'm noticing.


----------



## Mitsuru (Aug 5, 2011)

For the record, S-Z, you didn't say that Sarun "might" be scum. You said he is "most certainly not town". Certainty like that when other people are willing to confirm him as town seems hella suspicious. That's why I voted to lynch you.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 5, 2011)

Is the 1st post updated. Is only 5-6 people dead so far?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Tribulation said:


> For the record, S-Z, you didn't say that Sarun "might" be scum. You said he is "most certainly not town". Certainty like that when other people are willing to confirm him as town seems hella suspicious. That's why I voted to lynch you.



I didn't say he might be scum. I said I thought he was not town as in independent. I just wasn't sure if he was good independent or bad independent. If I thought he was scum I would have said scum and voted for him which I didn't. And yes, I fully agree that I was certain which became a problem when everyone started confirming him. But there is a problem here because I still believe him possibly indie to a smaller extent.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

smh your playing right into his trap.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Taurus Versant]*
> 
> Anyone but me. Scum right thur.



HAhaha no. I'm definitely not jumping from you now.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KT]*

Hopefully this pans out and get's us some scum.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> HAhaha no. I'm definitely not jumping from you now.



You should jump. It'll be a waste to vote me. I'm innocent I swears.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 5, 2011)

Why do you think sarun's independent?


----------



## Sarun (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]

*I'm town, shin.

Though I'm interested in how KT wagon in early phase died out.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


Most likely scum


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

so many suspects so few mafia. damn idiots should just reveal if they are rb/cop/doc etc. not worth the confusion over their position. Also why have we not lynched freed yet. mafia or mifune should have tried to wagon him.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

Vote Count

JtG: KT
gumby: KT -> James
KT: JtG -> Shin - Z
Trib: Shin - Z
Rafa: Shin - Z -> No Lynch
TV: Shin - Z
Zenieth: Shin - Z
VLD: Shin - Z -> KT
Greenbeast: Shin - Z
OTIA: Sarun
Shin - Z: TV 
Plat: Shin - Z
Baroxio: Shin - Z
blackluster: Shin - Z
Sylar: KT
Thdyingbreed: KT
Ishamael: Shin - Z
Sarun: Shin - Z
Legend: Shin - Z

*Shin - Z: 11*
KT: 4
James: 1
No Lynch :1
Sarun: 1
TV: 1



1.5 hours remain


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

where are black star and plats kills?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

So I guess Ishmael is just gonna be ignored? 

Townies forever towning.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

You didn't even try to lynch him


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

the vigis should kill sarun and kt


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

What why ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

results


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> You didn't even try to lynch him



I was waiting for one of the vigs to do it.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

Plat better do something, all the posturing about getting his kill and he hasnt done anything


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

Incoming day action.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

lets see what happens


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

*The Death of Cool*

Hiro lounged in the hallways of Shibusen now, mingled respect and fear made people give him a wide berth. All except for one person. As Hiro rested his eyes, Soul started to walk past him but stopped. "Hey, Hiro." He began. "You really ought to tone it down a bit you know? I know that you finally have some awesome and cool and all, but you're making yourself into a bully." 

Hiro yawned and replied. "That is your opinion, Soul. I think that I'm doing perfectly fine without your advice." "No, you aren't." Soul growled.

"If you have a problem with me, then face me outside the school after today's lessons." "Fine then." Soul said, and continued on.

===

Soul lay stunned and in shock on the ground as Hiro returned Exalibur to his side. "You see? Nothing can hurt me. Nothing." And then the new prince of Shibusen walked off into the city. A crowd slowly gathered around Soul and he was taken to the infirmary and placed under intensive care for an indefinite amount of time.

*Hiro killed Soul (gumby)* 
One Hour Remains



Also, James and Tribulation are going to be away for extended amounts of time so look for replacements or something. I'll flip a coin to see who gumby is going to replace​


----------



## Sarun (Aug 5, 2011)

I'm town, Legend. Vigis should not target me.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

damn plat


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

why him


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Seriously plat vig JtG  just listen to me I've been right about everything so far.


----------



## God (Aug 5, 2011)

I hope my hubby Mifune does something extra special <3


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

i thought mifune used his kills already


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I hope my hubby Mifune does something extra special <3


A) You're dead.
B) He can't.
C) Shut up.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

of all the fucking


----------



## Sylar (Aug 5, 2011)

Plat I am disappoint.

Cad what are you going to do about Banhammer?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

What about Banhammer?  I've lost track of whose leaving and what not. =/


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 5, 2011)

Ban got banned for telling the truth


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

When was this?  

So I need to replace 3 people now? Sheesh!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Ban got banned for telling the truth



He was owning  the Pedos again ?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

This game is being wrecked by people dropping


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 5, 2011)

It's not being ruined, it's still fun to me anyways.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 5, 2011)

wow, it's the masons we all seem like mafia in the end. 

be back for round 2. never got to murder anyone


----------



## zenieth (Aug 5, 2011)

That update was also surprisingly IC.


----------



## Legend (Aug 5, 2011)

did black star become a inactfag?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 5, 2011)

Pretty in character for Hiro .

I have no regrets.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 5, 2011)

Ending the phase.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

i am dissapoint plat


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow, plat, serious fail. 


Soul is dead. Fedor and his partner are dead. How exactly do we kill the witches again?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 6, 2011)

Sylar said:


> So I guess Ishmael is just gonna be ignored?
> 
> Townies forever towning.





Sylar said:


> I was waiting for one of the vigs to do it.


I already explained why I'm basically useless and why it's a waste to go after me.

I expect better next time around Plat


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

Plat don't you have two more kills?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 6, 2011)

Nope he only has one

EDIT: Whatever Free did to him made him lose one I  think.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

plat had 1 kill


mifune had 3 and used them all


----------



## Savage (Aug 6, 2011)

Is zenieth died or not? He posted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

oh bluh   .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 6, 2011)

*Fallen Stars*

Black Star felt someone following him as he headed out into Death City's streets for the night. Silently he snuck along, but the feeling didn't dissipate. Finally he grew sick of it and walked out into the middle of an empty field. Closing his eyes, he sensed for any nearby souls. Sure enough, he found one approaching him. Opening his eyes, he saw Stein rushing at him, grinning manically.

The two fought, until Black Star dashed the scalpel from Stein's hand and knocked him back. "Professor Stein, what's wrong with you?" As Stein straightened, his expression grew more serious. "What's up? Am I getting too big for you to teach? Is this a test or something?" Stein's pace increased. Black Star took a step back and then yelled. "Well fine! I'll pass this test and continue on my way to becoming a god! Just watch!" 

As Stein came close, Blackstar leapt up in the air and came hurtling down with the energy from his soul charged in his hands. 

Another one in indefinite care.

*Black Star killed Stein (JtG)*

===

Spirit dragged Hiro up to Shinigami's room. 

"You've done a surprising amount of damage to several people, including some of the students...Hiro-kun." Shinigami said, looking down at Hiro sternly. "I simply can't let things continue like this." Shinigami moved over to Excalibur and contemplated it. "Since this has caused the trouble, I think it would be best to get rid of it." He turned to Asuza and said, "Please take this somewhere...far away. Very far away." She nodded and took the blade.

Excalibur blazed up in a shining light and said, "BWAKAME! You think you can defeat me!? Listen to my legend and then we shall see who is the best!" It rose up and dragged Azusa along as it bonked Shinigami on the head several time before Shinigami chopped it and knocked it to the floor then restrained it.

"As for you, I think it would be best if you spent the night here." He said, turning to Hiro.

*Shinigami stopped the lynch and Hiro may no longer use Excalibur.*
Begin Night Phase​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 6, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Is zenieth died or not? He posted.


Zenieth is not dead, why would he be?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

for FUCK'S sake B*S I told everyone specifically that jtg was an idiot townie why does no one listen. And Shinigami you need to cut that shit out.


----------



## Savage (Aug 6, 2011)

Black Star you motherfuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)!!!!!!


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 6, 2011)

Look at this man. Did he look like a scheming mastermind to you? No of course he didn't.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 6, 2011)

Shin is a townie too though.

You know who isn't a townie? And has admitted it? And is for some reason not dead?

Ishmael.


----------



## Legend (Aug 6, 2011)

WHY IS BLACKSTAR SUCH A TARD




the worst vigi ever


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 6, 2011)

Alright, that's enough talking/bad mouthing BS


----------



## Chibason (Aug 6, 2011)

Lol damn...well I'm going to do a read over and make my lynch vote in the am.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 6, 2011)

Phase is over Chiba


----------



## Platinum (Aug 6, 2011)

Seriously Shinigami.

STOP STOPPING THE FUCKING LYNCHES

I mean jesus fucking christ only 2 people die a phase as is. You want this game to last for the next 4 months or something?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 6, 2011)

Woah. Shinigami saved me? Alright! He done made the right choice. I knew I wasn't getting lynched today.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 6, 2011)

If it turns out that Shin really IS mafia, then...


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh, right. I suppose I should really update this huh?  

Right then, lack luster base update coming.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

oh yeah this game.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

finally now its my time to shine


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

*Bare Bones*

Medusa Faction targets *Oxford* but *Harvar* (Thdyingbreed) took the attack for Oxford

*Kim* has Role-Enabled *Black Star*, who may make 2 attacks this day phase.

*Noah* has defected from Arachnophobia Faction and is now *Independent Faction* together with *Gopher*

Their current winning condition is to capture *Asura*, though this may change if Noah takes another form. 

*Announcements*
James and Tribulation are going to be away for a decently long amount of time so I've replace them.

• James is being replaced by Jiraiya the Gallant
• Tribulation is being replaced by Nimademe

Also, Empathy has not made a post in a long time, so he is being replaced as well.

• Empathy is being replaced by Gumby.


*BEGIN DAY PHASE*

I'll try to stay on top of the game guys, I've just been preoccupied lately -_-​


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Vasto]*

revenge


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 10, 2011)

Too many inactifags


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Who is replacing tribulation?

Also I've figured out who black star is...


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

We gotta really scumhunt this phase

and blackstar i implore you not to derp


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Who is replacing tribulation?
> 
> Also I've figured out who black star is...


Derp, my bad. I was sending out messages when I wrote it up so that was left that way haha. Fixed now.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

So Black Star has two kills and if we get the LYNCH right that's three scum down in one phase but we need to do this carefully.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

in all likelyhood that wont happy im shooting for 1 out of 3


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay guys I need you to follow me on this one.

I know for sure he's scum.

*[vote lynch Legend]*

Trust your Hiro.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Legend]* 

I trust you platinum.

Any suggestions on what to do with the two day kills?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Legend]*


Oh Plat you finally stopped pissing me off. BS don't fuck up now.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

vasto dont be a idiot, im town you are mafia and you know it


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Place-holder

*[VOTE LYNCH Legend]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

stupid sheep


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend is getting desperate now.

Flustered that you were outed ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

desperate what? I just disdain stupidity by these sheep going off of you a lame vigi


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh Legend you can deny it all you want but the fact is that I know i'm right and the town knows that i'm town.

You are getting lynched today.

Deal with it.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Also Sarun and MSAL would be good targets for black star I think.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

this is a huge mistake, if the rest of town arent derps they'll realize that


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Except that MSAL isn't in the game anymore, Sylar replaced him remember?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

He did ?

Excuse me for forgetting that in the mayhem then.

I would say KT is also worth a look then.

Not a kill, but worth an investigation.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

plat is derping, lynch him for imcompetence


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> this is a huge mistake, if the rest of town arent derps they'll realize that



Did you say something?

I can't hear anything over the sound of the trapdoor falling out.
​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh you guys


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm town, how many times have I to say this before it is driven into all your heads. Besides, I wonder if it is role revealing or not to say I appeared in a previous write-up or not?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

There's only been like 10 of them.

So i'm pretty sure most of us can say that at this point.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm. Legend eh?
You're gonna have to throw more at us than ''you're derps for following Platinum''.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

its not much i can say, except im a townie who has some helpful abilites


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Which is bullshit.

Legend you might as well give up.

You have been outed son.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea leave sarun alone bs, waste of a kill lol

Also I'm suspicious of Tribulation since she's a good scum hunter but I don't think she outed any scum this game and avocated the death of JtG who was stein.  Did anyone look into her?


----------



## Sito (Aug 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Legend]*

Die legend


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

How exactly did you come across this Plat? 

It just occured to me that since your role is known to all and you are pretty much generic you could be up to shenanigans with little to no consequence. 

I'm finding it difficult to see how exactly you could acquire information with such certainty that doesn't appear in the write ups. 

Care to explain?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend you made a significant mistake. Hang. *[vote lynch Legend]*

Also is there a good excuse why Empathy was replaced and not modkilled? unless Cad doesn't do modkills it could be a vital role.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 10, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> Yea leave sarun alone bs, waste of a kill lol
> 
> Also I'm suspicious of Tribulation since she's a good scum hunter but I don't think she outed any scum this game and avocated the death of JtG who was stein.  Did anyone look into her?



Trib was replaced with Nimademe.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Or Empathy was just thrown in the replacement basket along with the other two that gave notice. It would be weird killing one while replacing two.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> How exactly did you come across this Plat?
> 
> It just occured to me that since your role is known to all and you are pretty much generic you could be up to shenanigans with little to no consequence.
> 
> ...



If you will notice I had two hidden abilities when I was excalified.

I told you guys one of them.

Only one of them .


----------



## Sito (Aug 10, 2011)

Plats probably trolling


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Why would I troll?

Not like I want this game to go on even longer.

I wouldn't tell you guys if I wasn't sure.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yeah. I remember now. Well, I'm gonna trust the confirmed town. 

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

We confirmed townies gotta stick together.....what you don't think I'm confirmed?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

I have significant reason to trust Plat, I say we go for it.

EDIT: Shin however, I still have a problem with


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Hmm. Legend eh?
You're gonna have to throw more at us than ''you're derps for following Platinum''.


EDIT: why does this always happen?


----------



## Sito (Aug 10, 2011)

shin - He always does that when he's mafia.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Perhaps black star should 'investigate' shin in that case.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

How wcan Black Star investi- hey! Hey! 

I see what you're doing. 

@Sito - that is a lie madame.


----------



## Sito (Aug 10, 2011)

I didn't mean you do it, I meant legend always cause people derps and stupid if he's getting lynched when he's mafia or sk, atleast in 3 games I;ve seen him be mafia


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah, I see. Good point.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 10, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH LEGEND]*

Have to agree there.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

Rather funny how Hiro is advocating the end of the legend *[vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I'll have to admit. I always thought Legend was Excalibur. Would be funny if Plat has decided to rid the world of him after using him.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

I know who Excalibur is.

And it's not legend.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I know, I'm just entertaining the thought.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Where's Black Star anyway? He should attack Legend.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Black star should focus on people laying under the radar.

As I said Sarun would be a good target.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

And KT is still sitting wrong with me but this is just intuition speaking.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

Well we tried to lynch Shin and a lot of people hopped over to the KT lynch that sprung up at the same time.

I figure if Shin is mafia then everyone who hopped to KT is mafia as well, but if he isn't then I guess we have to find if KT is mafia.

Or just have B*S take Legend and KT I guess.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still suspicious of Sarun as well .

Just don't derp your kills Black Star.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I guarantee sarun is town now. Things have changed. BS won't attack him anyway.


----------



## God (Aug 10, 2011)

KT


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

cubey your dead...stay that way.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm curious how Noah defected if Arachne isn't dead.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Cause trib was Arachne and with her gone and replaced, Noah decided he had a better chance flying solo.  Believe it 

(crack theory)


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

black*star cant kill me im bulletproof

i can only die by lynch you derps, but im town trust me on this


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Legend]*

Has anybody confirmed Shin? He didn't exactly make a compelling argument last phase and I don't see how that changed with this phase.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

kill shin he's the true scum


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Stop trying to bullshit Legend.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

im not im telling the truth


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Trib = arachne

Omaeda = giriko

Believe it


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 10, 2011)

Except that I'm town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Vote lynch Legend]*
> 
> Has anybody confirmed Shin? He didn't exactly make a compelling argument last phase and I don't see how that changed with this phase.



Don't bring attention back to me. 



Legend said:


> kill shin he's the true scum



Lies! It would be worth it to test the bulletproof claim.

What BP town roles are left?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

I forgot to add (crack theory)


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Terminate Shin .


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Tribe/his replacement is 100% town.

Anyways I know who black star is and I don't feel like we can trust him to make the right choice so we gotta make this Lynch count.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Terminate Shin .



This is simply not gonna happen son. 
You should've done it yourself. :ho


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Black star if you arent a tard kill these 2 guys above me


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch shin-z]*
also, can those who can look into the replacements


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Except black star would be a tard if he wasted a hit on sarun


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Kill Shin black star umm not sarun though!


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

it it very obvious which part of town I am ever since day 2 when I defended Mystic.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I think we should kill Shin and Sylar with the two day kills.

What does everyone else think?

I think Platinum suggested the same earlier.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

No people. I'm innocent. Do not kill me. Kill Legend. I guarantee it's a better kill. 

Why Sylar exactly? I'm kinda suspicious of his new role but can you give a better reason. Raf, that vote is useless, you better change it.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 10, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> *[Vote lynch Legend]*
> 
> Has anybody confirmed Shin? He didn't exactly make a compelling argument last phase and I don't see how that changed with this phase.



You're not town and admitted it so I can't figure out why no one's vig'd you yet.



Greenbeast said:


> I think we should kill Shin and Sylar with the two day kills.
> 
> What does everyone else think?
> 
> I think Platinum suggested the same earlier.



Shin is town. I am town. Nice try.

Someone investigate Greenbeast.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

cant be killed it will bounce off to someone else

only by lynch


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks Sylar! You see peoples? It's all good. Leave us alone.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Please don't waste an investigation on me.

Anyways I know I'm town and so do others so whatever


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Kizaru Tachio is the person to kill. 
Ishmael too if your struggling for suspects. Although he may be good indie.

Also Maka should investigate Raf already. My goodness. Otherwise dead weight. You're with us or against us.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 10, 2011)

Also I don't see any role that Ish could have that would warrant NOT killing him instead of trying to get a random kill and killing a townie by accident.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

He is probably giving out other names so vigis don't target me. He is town.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Are these guys still around?

Banhammer 
Awesome
Chiba
Xingese

Look there for more suspects.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 10, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You're not town and admitted it so I can't figure out why no one's vig'd you yet.


The only person I care about is Asura.

Everyone else is irrelevant. The town and I are both trying to get rid of him, there's no reason to go after me.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I doubt vig will target sarun anymore. You're safe.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

There is no reflecting role in town unless I'm mistaken


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

That's why the Legend lynch is good.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Nevermind. I can see what's happening. Legend just answer yes or no and I will know if you're innocent. If you were to attacked today and then tomorrow. Could you survive tomorrows attack?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

dunno you are open to try

ive only been attacked once


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm still around. Won't be much longer though, so Cad's looking for a replacement for me.

I get the distinct feeling, going from people's "I'm townie and people know I'm townie" arguments that Spartoi A and Spartoi B are inadvertently accusing each other... although... there are definitely more than just 2 groups currently sparring over lynches.

Legend, do you mean the attack is directed to someone else, or it's just stopped? (But good question, Shin)


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend. Will the lynch really get rid of you?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

it bounced off

ill die


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm thinking we should LYNCH shin instead.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm thinking Greenbeast should know I'm town. Also Black Star should test Legend's claim by attacking him if he hasn't already.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

wasting a kill smart move


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

*[change vote lynch legend]*
dont worry, i read what was going on


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Next night phase I'm going to try to confirm someone from Spartio A and I already can tell whose on B mostly. That way all of us can at least trust each other.

Also killing Legend with Black Star would be dumb.

Hmm Shin why should I know your town?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> wasting a kill smart move



Two points:

If you really think it's a waste provide targets.

You're so far on the chopping block, nobody in their right mind would refuse this opportunity to absolve themselves. You're avoiding any actions coming your way despite claiming BP. 

This sounds like mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

i'm surprised shin hasn't been investigated yet
he's too active to be mafia anyway so get off his back for the moment


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> finally now its my time to shine



This was right before we found out Noah turned independent. You Noah dog ?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

ish for 1 is a viable target


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 10, 2011)

so little deaths in this game still lol. I'm back and I guess legend lynch sounds good.
I'll be driving for 4 hours after work so don't be waiting on much from me till 8PM Pacific. 

*[vote lynch legend]*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> *Please don't waste an investigation on me.*
> 
> Anyways I know I'm town and so do others so whatever


...?

Suspicious stuff right here. Investigations don't kill. The fact that you don't want to be investigated says a ton.

But I want more information to prove this. Any confirmed townies can say that Greenbeast is or is not scum?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Greenbeast is not scum.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 10, 2011)

I typically reject investigations if I'm town because it's just a waste of time. It's not really that suspicious imo. 

*[vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

not you too trollsome


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Greenbeast is not scum.



You're right but how do you know?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Uhm reads? I know things. Many things.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

why would you question a positive thing?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I was just wondering.

Also Black Star better use his two kills.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

^On who?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I would hit Baroxio and sylar .

But that's just me.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 10, 2011)

If those are your picks, gb, I think greenbeast would be a better target. 

maybe ish, raf or kbl. (i know ish has been saying stuff but it's so hard to tell) player list does have some goofs unless msal really is back??


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Better target for what?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 10, 2011)

legend your desperate floundering is adorable. Hurry up B*S


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm saying a lot but basically that your line of thought is flawed.  so many masons in this game is causing chaos. hell it killed me the first time.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

greenbeast is town. I guarantee it.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

So Vigis should not target greenbeast.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not arguing he's not town but he's done nothing but try and get actual townies (me, Baroxio, Shin) killed by vigs.

So Greenbeast? Shush.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 10, 2011)

yes BS...hurry the puck up.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Nah ill keep trying.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

i believe in you GB


----------



## Sylar (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

Just realized I hadn't voted yet.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

im telling you im town


----------



## Sylar (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Ishmael]*

Eh whatever. Not like my vote will matter.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## Chibason (Aug 10, 2011)

Read through....I'm just not buying it, Legend 

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Are you serious bro, what must i do?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait.. if BS doesn't use his kills at all today, does he stay enabled, or is this a one day action only?

Oh and 
*[vote lynch ish]* 

Not trying to antagonize you, ish, but I don't think this will become a wagon, and I'm very hesitant to jump on any, given what I've been reading and how I don't know any other confirmed townies alive T.T

Oops. adding bold.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

you gotta bold it bro


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> If those are your picks, gb, I think greenbeast would be a better target.
> 
> maybe ish, raf or kbl. (i know ish has been saying stuff but it's so hard to tell) player list does have some goofs unless msal really is back??


if you dont know who i am by now then lol


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

raf is obviously the kishin


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

you can test that by having someone attack me


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

*[vote lynch legend]*

Until I get more info from bs


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Raf is so not the Kishin. I suspect Legend is the kishin. 
Peekyaaaaaaaaah!


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 10, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I typically reject investigations if I'm town because it's just a waste of time. It's not really that suspicious imo.
> 
> *[vote lynch Legend]*


I just think that investigations are more useful than outright killing someone, and I would think that people would chose to be investigated before they are daykilled/lynched.

So when someone choses not to be investigated, red lights go off in my head.

But I guess that's just me.

...

Just want to know, is Awesome confirmed town too?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Yes. I'm confirming it right now. Awesome is absolutely town.....or Medusa.

Actually, I'm holding him as the biggest suspect for Medusa.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

as much as id love to be the kishin im not


----------



## Savage (Aug 10, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Legend]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend said:


> as much as id love to be the kishin im not



Aww. 

If you're innocent I hope teh governor saves you too. :ho

Edit: Nevermind. Peeps wil rage coz there's still too many of us.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

id rather not be spared anyway, this game is seemingly going nowhere at a snails pace

Our vig is inept and a horrible scumhunter


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Legend is in the lead for Votes and day phase update is incoming.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Finally something.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

*Derpalization*

*Black Star* attacked and killed *Oxford* (Sarun Uchiha)
*Black Star* attacked but didn't kill *Shinigami*.

Day Phase continues

Bluh!​


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

Told you he is a idiot


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Wtf wtf wtf


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

he tried to kill shinigami


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 10, 2011)

who is he b*s?


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

yes tell us


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 10, 2011)

so many spartoi it's hard to get a read. how about chiba? is he town. or sito?

all my night vig kills failed/were misplaced and I used grigori.


----------



## Legend (Aug 10, 2011)

both mafia


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn, B*S. I think you've hurt us more than either mafia has. Derpalization indeed haha.

Some spartoi factions confirmed. Yay. More people to trust.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

Should I just tell you guys who Black Star is?

And am i even allowed to do that?


----------



## Savage (Aug 10, 2011)

Just do it GB.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

Why would you reveal our vig?


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

Really, Really, Black Star.

Thanks for the game, Cadrien.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I want confirmation that I can do it without being modkilled


----------



## zenieth (Aug 10, 2011)

And you don't see the possible ramifications of revealing the town vigi?


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 10, 2011)

@Plat, I suppose gb cannot tolerate B*S's derping anymore.


----------



## xingesealcmst (Aug 10, 2011)

Wait... aren't we supposed to also have Killik and Fire/Lightning as vigis? Whatever happened to them?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 10, 2011)

And that's a good reason to out a townie why?

Seriously anyone advocating for the vig to reveal himself or for someone to reveal him should be targeted by said vig.

Also sorry I didn't believe you Sarun bro .


----------



## Saturday (Aug 10, 2011)

I wont reveal him.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

I goofed btw. Sarun shouldn't have died.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

So, I'm alive.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

So um. If you're up for it Sarun, do you want help me out so I don't fuck up the rest of the game any worse?

EDIT: Well yeah, but you've been revealed now....


----------



## Sarun (Aug 10, 2011)

Sure, I'll help you.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Thank you man :33 I'll message you stuff.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 10, 2011)

Lol wait so is sarun alive now or is he a co-mod


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 10, 2011)

Sarun is now helping me out and is still dead.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

2 heads are better than one


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 11, 2011)

Legend said:


> 2 heads are better than one


Maybe now Cad won't make another mistake


----------



## Sylar (Aug 11, 2011)

Cad made a mistake?

I can't believe that.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 11, 2011)

did the vote count. getting adjusted to new position.


 Legend > Vasto
  Plat > Legend
  GB > Legend
  Vasto > Legend
  Kizaru > Legend
  Sito > Legend
  Taurus > Legend
  Shin > Legend
  Nimademe > Legend
  Zenieth > Legend
  Ishamael > Legend
  Rafaella > Shin > Legend
  Gumby > Legend
  Awesome > Legend
  Sylar > Legend > Ishamael
  Chiba > Legend
  Xing > Ishamael
  Mystic > Legend
  J t G > Legend


Of the remaining players, majority has been reached. Thourh there might be few people who are yet to vote.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

you guys suck, you know that?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Ilu legend <3


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

yeah yeah yeah

lynch me and get it overwith


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright ending the phase now


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck Yes


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

inb4 Shinigami


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

*So passes a Legend*

*Spoiler*: __ 




Excalibur had grown weary of these attacks and sought something to take his discontent out on. Turning slowly, his gaze fell upon Excalibur, who was drinking HIS TEA!

Shinigami grabbed the weapon by the nose and smashed him into the ground. "You are nothing but a troublesome nuisance. The world would be well rid of you if I were to destroy you...."

"BWAKAME! Do you know who I am?!" The legendary weapon exclaimed. "My legend began in the..." Shinigami punched Excalibur in the snout. "SHUT UP! NO ONE CARES!"

Shinigami picked Excalibur up and put him in a handy cannon that Hiro had placed there. "Farewell, you stupid Legendary Piece of Shit!" Everyone in the vicinity said, cheering. 

And thus did Excalibur land on the moon. 

And then went to California for a nice relaxing vacation away from everyone else.

*Excalibur* (Legend) Was Lynched By The Town













CONGRATS TO LEGEND!
You are the primary winner! 

Now the game will continue to determine the secondary winners 




*BEGIN NIGHT PHASE!*​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Cad, reported for autoplay


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you my dear town

I enjoyed playing with you

Special Thanks goes to my partner in crime Plat


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> Cad, reported for autoplay


It was in Spoiler though


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

And for me to explain how this wasn't a COMPLETE fucking troll job you will have to wait until tomorrow peeps .


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> It was in Spoiler though



I was kidding, what kind of bastard reports stuff 

Thanks for giving me something to put in peoples cps


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

i guess you can  show my hidden ability Cad


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

[Passive - Jester] - Wins the game if lynched. The game will continue to determine secondary winners.
[Conditional Passive - Hiro's Blade] - If found by Hiro, Excalibur cannot be killed by anything until Hiro puts him back at the end of 3 phases.
[Passive - BWAKAME!] - If he is attacked during the day or night, the attacker will be roleblocked for a phase as they are forced to listen to his legend.


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Cad actually hinted my role in the writeups i was featured in a bunch of times


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

and i lied about my bounce off ability


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 11, 2011)

MVP play tbh


----------



## Sito (Aug 11, 2011)

Looks like cad role assigns to a degree


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Also why I didn't want BS to attack legend. He would of been roleblocked and that would not be good for the town .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Sito said:


> Looks like cad role assigns to a degree


Actually, that was RNG. No lie


----------



## Sylar (Aug 11, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Also why I didn't want BS to attack legend. He would of been roleblocked and that would not be good for the town .



Considering our Black Star is dumb enough to attack a confirmed town instead of someone who has admitted to not being town, it actually might have been preferable.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I'll have to admit. I always thought Legend was Excalibur. Would be funny if Plat has decided to rid the world of him after using him.





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Legend. Will the lynch really get rid of you?



Keikaku doori! I'm happy Legend won.

Only I knew. But I didn't wanna fuck up the plan without at least telling them that I knew what they were up to but nobody actually suspected the hint. 

And well done Black Star after being told again and again and again and again that sarun is town. Also, attacking Shinigami? You were better off killing me than these two...even though I don't wanna die. Talk about zero results after being boosted.

For a while I thought BS was Greenbeast. Maybe I still do.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 11, 2011)

If it was Greenbeast, he probably would've gone after you and me Shin.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

^ True dat. 

The results would have been the same though. :rofl


----------



## Platinum (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you for basically confirming yourself scum Shin .

Remember guys arachnophobia attacked excalibur night one so of course they knew who he was and I knew they would be the ones opposing the lynch today.

All according to my plan 



/night phase


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Like is would slip in that fashion. See you tomorrow.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 11, 2011)

Ahahaha oh god that's amazing. Plat/Legend ilu both


----------



## Saturday (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't Know know how more obvious I can be in hinting my role....


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 11, 2011)

Belphegor told me I would be amused, he was correct

ilu Legend <3


----------



## Legend (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks friends, sorry for duping you all


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 11, 2011)

Nah, you just fulfilled your role properly.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Alright, enough Night Phase chatter my victimsplayers


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 11, 2011)

Wait, is Sarun actually dead? I mean, even if he's targetted by mafia, that's still one more townie that the mafia has to go through.

And if I'm correct, the reason Sarun shouldn't have been killed is due to Dummy Star's effect, right?

I hope Sarun can stay. S/he's a good player.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 11, 2011)

Sarun is dead in game, but now he has the job of making sure I don't fuck up further


----------



## zenieth (Aug 11, 2011)

I told you. How can you not trust that ankh set.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Fall of the Prince*












Held in contempt by the members of Shibusen, Hiro now wandered the streets of Death City, unremorseful of his actions. He had had his day of glory and memories of it still made him smile.

He stopped to stare out over the desert, far up on a cliff face a ways from the city. The wind ruffled his hair gently and teased it into an untidy golden mess. 

Free had been sent on yet another mission. His duties had increased since Eruka's death and he still felt bitter anger that he could not have saved her. So when he caught sight of youth atop the cliff, his blood rushed to his head in a wave of anger. 

Climbing up to where he sat, the werewolf savagely avenged his companion.

So fell the disgraced prince of Hope. Off the cliff. Out of life. Lacking regrets.

*Medusa Faction has killed Hiro (Platinum)*

Free continued on his mission and in time prevented another warrior of Shibusen from killing their target.



*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Rise of the Son*

Elsewhere, Kid panted as a crater lay smoking in front of him. Shinigami patted him on the back. "I think you're ready, Kid. You've trained yourself as much as you can for the present." He said. Kid nodded and clenched a fist, smiling grimly.

Kid's Sanzu lines are now active for 2 phase and he is invincible and able to make a kill each day. 

*DO NOT POST YET*​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

*The Return of the Wanderer*












Chrona stared into the lake. She had come to this town for some reason...she couldn't remember. It all blurred together really. 

From the mist surrounding the lake, a figure wended it's way around the banks and brush, heading for where Chrona sat. 

Soon Maka knelt down next to him/her and said "So this is where you've been? Why are you hanging out here?" Chrona raised her head and stared at Maka as if she were a ghost. *"B-because I'm alone here."* The reply came.

Maka laughed and smiled. "But if you just hang out here then you won't be able to hang out with any friends, silly."

*"Friends?"*

"Mmhmm!"

Chrona turned back towards the lake and flicked his/her eyes back and forth nervously. "Come on Chrona!" Maka said, tugging on Chrona's arm.

*"B-but!"* Chrona stammered as s/he was helped to him/her feet and dragged away. *"I don't want to!"*

"Too bad!" Maka said smugly.

As they emerged from the misty area. Giriko sat up from the bench he had been sitting on. "You..." He said, glaring from hate-filled, sleepless eyes at Chrona. He said nothing more but leapt at him/her. 

Maka started to step forward but Chrona lay a hand on her shoulder. *"No, this is my problem. Let me handle it."*

Chrona stepped forward and faced Giriko. *"Why won't you leave me alone?"* S/he asked.

"I don't need a reason." Giriko stated plainly as he swung at him/her. Chrona parried and countered with a thrust of Ragnarok, pressing him back. *"No reasoning then."* Was Chrona's reply. S/he took Ragnarok and gathered his/her will and swung at Giriko, knocking him backwards into the lake, meter away. S/he turned to Maka. *"Let's keep moving..."*

Maka nodded.

*Chrona* has joined the *Town's* side and may now defend a player during the night phase. 











Elsewhere...a high pitched chuckle could be heard echoing across the world. Soon. Soon. The awaited day of chaos and madness.

*BEGIN DAY PHASE!*​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2011)

Platinum 

Meanwhile it seems Kidd has daykills. Wonder whether he'll B*S on us.


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

hey cad if you need a replacement, i dont mind winning twice in one game


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

I replaced Trib but it seems that he was only going to be gone for a bit, so I have two replacements, should I need them now :33


----------



## Legend (Aug 14, 2011)

i wanna win twice, i wanna be in the history books


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

GO AWAY LEGEND YOU ALREADY WON!


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

lol legend.

Do we have any info on Free/Giriko?


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

there are double winners. look at platinum's HoU game.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Nothing will compare to the Kuuga game.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

What happened in the Kuuga game?


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

There are no words that accurately describe it. It's something you just have to experience first hand.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 14, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> GO AWAY LEGEND YOU ALREADY WON!



vasto feeling the sting of never having won anything in life


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2011)

So long my fellow comrades .

Remember my words...


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

It won't be half the same without you.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 14, 2011)

Town has a lot of kills now. What will mafia do...


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

^ That sounds like something scum would say.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Well ill start this of. Oh yeah I'm going to look through Platinums post for any clues 

*[VOTE LYNCH Blacklusterseph]*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

oh great now i have to care -_-


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Ishmael]*

Nice to see Maka get off their skinny fat ass and recruit Chrona already.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *[Vote Lynch Ishmael]*
> 
> Nice to see Maka get off their skinny fat ass and recruit Chrona already.


It's like your not even reading what I write. Go back and read my last couple of posts and tell me why you think it would be a good idea to kill me.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

You aren't town.

You aren't allied with the town.

You gain nothing from town winning.

Legend already fulfilled the quota for non towns winning.

We don't need you to win and I'd much rather kill a confirmed non-town than accidentally kill a town due to mindless bandwagoning.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Town has a lot of kills now. What will mafia do...





Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> ^ That sounds like something scum would say.





Greenbeast said:


> Well ill start this of. Oh yeah I'm going to look through Platinums post for any clues
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH Blacklusterseph]*



bls is sid
or at least thats what the op says


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

We should come to a concensus on who Black Star should kill. And we'll keep posting it so when Black Star looks at the thread all he needs to do is follow along.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Okay okay

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Ishmael ]*

I don't know who you are but I don't know who else to target.


----------



## Sito (Aug 14, 2011)

Who to kill?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> You aren't town.
> 
> You aren't allied with the town.
> 
> ...


But I actually do.

So you want to kill me instead of going after the mafia and drag this game on even longer? 

As I've said I'm irrelevant. Nobody needs to kill me to win.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

If Ishmael is independent we should leave him alone and concentrate on finding the scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

Goobito said:


> Who to kill?



it should be you


----------



## God (Aug 14, 2011)

Cough Katie


----------



## Sito (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm kidding I can't kill


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

is cubey still alive?


----------



## Sito (Aug 14, 2011)

27. Cubey (Angela)

I'm pretty sure he's dead.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

dead as a doorstop


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm going to try to get a confirmed townie list together. I should be able to figure out whose in Spartoi A and B this way so Black Star doesn't kill one of us.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2011)

rafaella said:


> bls is sid
> or at least thats what the op says



bls was Sid, he died and replaced someone else.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2011)

Also B*S can't kill any Spartoi, Sarun was a mistake.  Tsubaki should still be alive I think


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

2. Banhammer-*Town*
3. KizaruTaicho-???
4. Ishamael-*Independent
*6. Sito-???
7. rafaella-???
8. Taurus Versant-???
9. Sylar-???
12. OTIA-???
13. Shin Z-???
14. KBL-???
16. xingese-???
18. Blackluster (Sid)-*Town*
~Mystic Serenade~ -*Town
*25. VLD
28. Awesome
29. Chiba 
32. zenieth
33. Greenbeast-*Town*
34. Baroxio-*Town
*36. Jiraiya the Gallant
Nimademe-*Town*
Gumby-*Town*
Blacksephor-???

I'm like 100% on these. If anyone else knows someone who is 100% town let me know so I can edit it. Also this is all 100%. I'm not going by scumradar or anything like that.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> bls was Sid, he died and replaced someone else.



oh then...
*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH BLACKSEPHOR]*

Has stopped posting after accused. My guess is he was warned by the mafia not to post.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

Goobito said:


> 27. Cubey (Angela)
> 
> I'm pretty sure he's dead.



dead posting ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah it's odd we haven't had an awesome wagon yet this game. he is right there and he is not as active as usual?

*[vote lynch awesome]*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 14, 2011)

True, he's usually quite active. But then again, this game did have a week long night phase. 

Someone should probably tell him that the game's still on.

Until then, 

*[VOTE LYNCH AWESOME]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Awesome]*


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

*
[VOTE LYNCH AWESOME]
*

until something better comes up.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

We're lynching him for being awesome or we're lynching him for being inactive?


----------



## Sito (Aug 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch awesome]*

Only because rafaella started it


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

This is too easy -_-


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

lol holy shit this wagon got formed on nothing 
oh well, let it be


----------



## Sito (Aug 14, 2011)

I only followed because it's you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 14, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> vasto feeling the sting of never having won anything in life



Hey! I consider your mom to be a very nice prize.



*[vote lynch Taurus Versant]*


----------



## Chibason (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*

If he's inactive he could be Mafia..


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

I told you guys that Awesome is town. I suspect him as Medusa but he is town none the less. Maka should make sure.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I told you guys that Awesome is town. I suspect him as Medusa but he is town none the less. Maka should make sure.



Are you 100% sure?


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

Know who isn't town? Ishmael.

Seriously guys go with the sure thing for right now.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I'd rather take the risk than LYNCH ishmael


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> Know who isn't town? Ishmael.
> 
> Seriously guys go with the sure thing for right now.


Sylar I don't even know if your being serious anymore. I'm basically a pro town independent whose win condition in no way interferes with yours (their basically the same). And despite that you want to kill me and pro long the game ever further? 

Oh and you've been spelling my name wrong


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch zenieth]*

It's a better vote than Awesome for the same reasons. Someone brought him up a while ago and nobody responded. Sounds like mafia snuffed that flame out quietly. Nobody's dragging their feet to lynch Awesome.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't know many roles but I'll stick to gb's list and even if I kill shibsunen, spartoi will be safe. too little deaths and the three town factions enables perfect towning. too few deaths in this game can't see shit. also is he innocent via role cop or via copping?

 i'll change depending on answer because noah, medusa and arcachnea still exist. 

also someone drop free's name already he's been attacked but no lynch on him after this long. do mafia suck at starting wagons?

at this rate we will get nowhere.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 14, 2011)

Actually, the only Independent left alive that can even be considered "pro town" is Mifune, but since all three of his kills are gone, he's entirely useless to us. 

So if we kill you, it doesn't harm us in any way, does it? Of course, I have doubts that you are Mifune. So you are clearly someone we need to look into.

But the Awesome lynch is interesting, Awesome is usally a very active player, but I don't think he posted much in this thread. What's also ridiculous, is that his activity n this thread seems to be the same as Arachne's activity, in that the Arachnephobia faction seems to be incredibly inactive for these past few phases. I can only guess that the reason this is so is because Awesome is Arachne.

Anybody want to confirm what I stated?

If I'm right, Stein should be able to use [Infiltrate] on Awesome and destroy the mind machine that has not been used a lot. From there, we can lynch Awesome and destroy his faction.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 14, 2011)

^Also, Maka should be able to check as well.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Baroxio, what do you think of the list I made?
2. Banhammer-*Town*
3. KizaruTaicho-???
4. Ishamael-*Independent*
6. Sito-???
7. rafaella-???
8. Taurus Versant-???
9. Sylar-???
12. OTIA-???
13. Shin Z-???
14. KBL-???
16. xingese-???
18. Blackluster-???
~Mystic Serenade~ -*Town*
25. VLD
28. Awesome
29. Chiba 
32. zenieth
33. Greenbeast-*Town*
34. Baroxio-Town
36. Jiraiya the Gallant
Nimademe-*Town*
Gumby-*Town*
Blacksephor-???


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 14, 2011)

you guys should totally lynch awesome


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Ah well. I've said What I wanted. I won't fight this lynch. 

Also GB. Put me as town on your list.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't unless someone who is in the list can confrim that you are town without a doubt.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Someone can and they did last night.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Quote it then.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

I can't. It's not in the write ups anyway. Don't worry about it for now.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

What's the vote count ?


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Awesome]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

I thought gumby was confirmed town by someone else phases ago? His lack of activity could be attributed to the mafia not doing much, but the same applies to others as well. I don't see a reason to contribute or stop this lynch, however.

*[Vote Lynch Ishamael]*

I believe he's hinting Mifune, but he could be Gopher (helping Noah) or the Kishin, who will become more of a threat than the mafia soon (daykills bounce off of him also, so a lynch is a better option).


----------



## zenieth (Aug 14, 2011)

Gonna go with the Ishmael side as Nobody's given me a reason why to go after Awesome

*[Vote lynch Ishmael]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome-8
Ishamael-3
Taurus-1
Zenieth-1

Greenbeast>Blacksephor>Ishamael>BlackSephor>Awesome
Syler>Ishamael
Rafaella>Awesome
gumbys>Awesome
Baroxio>Awesome
Kizaru>Awesome
Sito>Awesome
Vasto>Taurus
Chiba>Awesome
Shin>Zenieth
BlackLusterZeph>awesome
Omeade>Ishamael
Zenieth>Ishamael


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

The reason I'm inactive is because I completely lost interest in this game. If it makes you feel any better, I know who Stein is 

I honestly don't care if you lynch me as I'm useless anyway. Stein is dead according to Cadrien.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

If you feel that way just revel your-self


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

Wants a valuable townie dead.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*
> 
> *Wants a valuable townie dead.*





Awesome said:


> The reason I'm inactive is because I completely lost interest in this game. If it makes you feel any better, I know who Stein is
> 
> *I honestly don't care if you lynch me as I'm useless anyway. *Stein is dead according to Cadrien.



Yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## Awesome (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job missing the hint, scum.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Lol wut              .


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Kizarutachio
Zenieth
Taurus Versant

My current suspects in no particular order.

Taurus Versant. I think he's gotten by very easily without suspicion and hasn't even had to defend himself. I don't know about mafia but he may be Kishin. I suspect him as Kishin who'll soon be a huge problem.

Kizarutachio and zenieth were up for lynch earlier but both lynches or suspicion met subtle resistance/ignorance.

Awesome is town. I've already stated it. Either of these will provide a better lynch than him.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I actually agree with you Shin.

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Taurus Vant]*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

TV is town.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

what makes you say that?


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

tv aint a problem. KT might be because he has escaped alot of suspicions. i thought someone said zenith was town when he was wagoned a while back.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

GB you have actually managed to accuse nothing BUT townies of being mafia.

TV is town. Period.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Whats you point?

Also that was last phase. I got my shit together this time.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

I know Sylar is town. If he vouches for TV that's good enough for me at the moment.

*[Vote Lynch Kizarutachio]*

Let's make this one happen. It will bear fruit.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 14, 2011)

Apparently you didn't since you're accusing another townie.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH KIZARU]*

Accusing townies is part of scum hunting.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Easy guys. Let's just get rid of the scum.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

I've proven to be more useful to the town than the vigs, but we'll see what shinigami has to think about it.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Blackstar should kill Kizaru


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 14, 2011)

Hmm. After the time you spent lurking since the accusation I was expecting a tl;dr. 
It didn't happen. Were you talking in the QT or just thinking of what you were gonna say? 

Shibusen hint?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't think there's a quick topic? Blackluster didn't defend himself either.

The thing that's bothering me about this game is that we've basically accused the same people the entire time. BlackStar and Kid need to step up.



KizaruTachio said:


> I've proven to be more useful to the town than the vigs, but we'll see what shinigami has to think about it.



What have you even done?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Well I haven't DONE anything but all the lynches I supported were not town. (barring JTG but we all had agreed he was sketchy.) The same can't be said for Green beast just saying.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> I don't think there's a quick topic? Blackluster didn't defend himself either.
> 
> *The thing that's bothering me about this game is that we've basically accused the same people the entire time.* BlackStar and Kid need to step up.
> 
> ...


I'm not the only one thinking that then 

Get off you asses and do something Black Star and Kid.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *GB you have actually managed to accuse nothing BUT townies of being mafia.*
> 
> TV is town. Period.



I'm not the only person who thinks this either.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

Yes, GB is an idiot. This was established day 1.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

This is so frustrating 

We only need to kill three more roles to win (one in my case) but we can't advance anywhere due to our shitty vigilantes.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I bet you sylar is the dumb vigilante.

It would make perfect sense.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

can't comment on my first play but yeah only bs kills have really gone through for town.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

Sup Mifune. I know you targeted Free. Mind sharing?

KBL and Ishamael. Kill them.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 14, 2011)

Awesome's behavior is suspicious, coming back, claiming that his role is useless before trying to get someone who wanted to lynch him bandwagoned. 

But he did stake a claim on the town role, but I have to be sure, Awesome, did you ever kill someone?

And Ishmael is seeming really suspicious, someone should vigkill him/her while we investigate Awesome with Maka's Soul Perception.

Until then, I'll change my vote to Ishmael

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH ISHMAEL]*

Suspicous persons to me:
Zenith
KizaruTaicho
gumby2ms
Awesome
Shin-Zangetsu
Ishmael

But that's just what I think. I'm still not sure on Shin's role or gumby's. And Zenith I don't know much about. But yeah, that's my list.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

You guys never cease to amaze. If you don't know my role by now you must be extremely dense.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I think we all know your role but they dont want to take a risk at lynching town. 

I rather just take a risk though.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Ishamael]*

Sylar been saying he's not town so imma go with this.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

You people are pathetic. I'll help you out since you townies obviously have no idea what your doing.

*[Vote Lynch Goobito]*

If you've been picking up on my hints then you should know who Goobito is.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Goobito]
*
In Ishamael I trust. 

And yeah lets not waste a lynch on Ishamael guys.

Also I'm suspicious of JTG/


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 14, 2011)

I just realized that Noah formed his own Independent faction...but wasn't the condition for that Arachne's death?

What I also find suspicious is that this happened at the time of new replacements.

But this could be explained with Noah's ability [In Control], though it only has ??? over it.

However, it's a Conditionally Active ability, meaning that he had to have met a certain condition first. The only really special thing that happened is Hiro finding and loosing Excalibur.

As to the point of Arachnephobia, is it possible that Arachne is already dead, but with Giriko acting as it's mastermind? That would explain a lot actually, and it would mean that Grahf was Arachne, and was killed due to inactivity.

huh.


----------



## Savage (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll follow anyone. Not sure what's going on.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 14, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I just realized that Noah formed his own Independent faction...but wasn't the condition for that Arachne's death?
> 
> What I also find suspicious is that this happened at the time of new replacements.
> 
> ...


Noah could only become independent if Arachne is dead which almost confirms Grahf as Arachne unless there's some weird hidden ability shit going on but I doubt that.



Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> I'll follow anyone. Not sure what's going on.


I do. Vote Goobito if you want to hit mafia.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 14, 2011)

I'll go with the confirmation on Awesome though I'm not entirely convinced.

*[Change Vote Lynch Kizarutachio]*

...since I voted for him before.

On Ishamael, killing him is a waste of time. He has already hinted pretty clearly with his win condition, so Town only needs to do the same thing we do with all independents, blackmail them to work for us. If he tries anything we can kill him later.

The people who push to get independents killed are usually mafia. Even though Sylar has been vouched for, I don't trust him pushing to get an independent killed, especially one whose win condition doesn't conflict with town's. It reeks of mafia trying to get rid of an independent with an ability that can hurt them.

Personally, I'd look at the person who replaced Tribulation. Belphegor had a amateur scumslip when Medusa faction accused him and Tribulation was first out of the gate to try and deflect it. Belphegor later flipped scum.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 14, 2011)

*
[Vote Lynch Goobito]*

Sylar and Ish know their shit.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Goobito]*

Also backing-up what BL said cause I mentioned it before as well lol


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

did goobito replace t5rib? name change is confusing. sticking with current lynch till clarified.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 14, 2011)

Nimademe replaced Trib. Also, going back through stuff now. Sarun, you got a vote count for me?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

I did a vote count earlier I can go update it....


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 14, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KIZARUTAICHO]*

Why not.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Goobito-4
Ishamel-5
Awesome-5
Taurus-1
Zenieth-1
Kizaru-4

Greenbeast>Blacksephor>Ishamael>BlackSephor>Awesom e>Taurus>Kizaru>Goobito
Syler>Ishamael
Rafaella>Awesome
gumbys>Awesome
Baroxio>Awesome>Ishamael
Kizaru>Awesome
Sito>Awesome
Vasto>Taurus
Chiba>Awesome
Shin>Zenieth
BlackLusterZeph>awesome>Kizaru
Omeade>Ishamael
Zenieth>Ishamael
Awesome>Kizaru
Shin>Kizaru
Kizaru>Goobito
Mystic>Goobito
Nimaden>Kizaru
JTG>Ishamael
Ishamael>Goobito


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 14, 2011)

so should I switch to goobito? or is there any time to do so?

screw it* [change vote lynch goobito]
*

kinda weird split in the unknowns for votes for ish and awesome. worth looking into?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

you can still do it I think and I think you should

It
s not 100% though that it will work out in the end


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 14, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Goobito]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 14, 2011)

Updates

Goobito-6
Ishamel-5
Awesome-4
Taurus-1
Zenieth-1
Kizaru-4

Greenbeast>Blacksephor>Ishamael>BlackSephor>Awesom e>Taurus>Kizaru>Goobito
Syler>Ishamael
Rafaella>Awesome
gumbys>Awesome>Goobito
Baroxio>Awesome>Ishamael
Kizaru>Awesome
Sito>Awesome
Vasto>Taurus
Chiba>Awesome
Shin>Zenieth
BlackLusterZeph>awesome>Kizaru
Omeade>Ishamael
Zenieth>Ishamael
Awesome>Kizaru
Shin>Kizaru
Kizaru>Goobito
Mystic>Goobito
Nimaden>Kizaru
JTG>Ishamael
Ishamael>Goobito
Omeade>Goobito


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

Phase runs for 23 more minutes and Kidd and BS's actions are in. I'll update all at once.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2011)

Black Star so help me if you attack one more confirmed townie...


----------



## Saturday (Aug 15, 2011)

InB4 Black Star attacks Kizaru


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> InB4 Black Star attacks Kizaru



 just stop


----------



## Saturday (Aug 15, 2011)

Lol I know who BS is and I think he's either going to kill you im not joking


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Lol I know who BS is and I think he's either going to kill you im not joking



.....Umm Ok.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 15, 2011)

If BS does another stupid kill, I'd think it was you Greenbeast.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 15, 2011)

I promise it's not me.

If you read the last three night phase actions you'll know my role


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

Beginning write ups


----------



## Sito (Aug 15, 2011)

, what have you people done


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 15, 2011)

*PARTY HARD*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait I missed making my vote. Whoops.

Greenbeast do you actually have a solid defense because I've been wondering about you for a while. *[vote lynch Greenbeast]*, not that it matters atm


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

Whoops, I got distracted by looking at stuff 

Continuing write up now


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

It's okay Cad, it was a good update


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 15, 2011)

Dat empress


----------



## God (Aug 15, 2011)

> Today, 12:04 AM
> 
> Phase runs for 23 more minutes and Kidd and BS's actions are in. I'll update all at once.





> Today, 12:25 AM
> 
> Beginning write ups





> Today, 02:24 AM
> 
> Whoops, I got distracted by looking at stuff
> 
> Continuing write up now





> Mon 3:10 AM


----------



## Sarun (Aug 15, 2011)

I was bit late in doing vote count.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 15, 2011)

shut up Cubey you're drunk


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

Cubey.











Also, I'll do the write up update in the morning guys. I've started writing stuff up but I'm not feeling like finishing writing it at the moment, so I'll give you your results now and post the writes up in the afternoon.


*The Town lynched Giriko (Sito/Goobito)

ARACHNOPHOBIA FACTION eliminated!

Death the Kid attacked and killed Jacquline (~Mystic Serenade~)

Black Star attempted to kill someone but was stopped by Tsubaki*

*BEGIN NIGHT PHASE!*​


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 15, 2011)




----------



## Sito (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanted a writeup, you teased me cad


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 15, 2011)

I see Death the Kid is just as big of a derp as Black*Star 

Good luck rest of Spartoi B and Shibusen, you're going to need it

/dead


----------



## Saturday (Aug 15, 2011)

I even went out of my way to make a list of confirmed town to avoid this from happening....

/night phase

2. Banhammer-*Town*
3. KizaruTaicho-???
4. Ishamael-Independent
7. rafaella-???
8. Taurus Versant-???
9. Sylar-???
12. OTIA-???
13. Shin Z-???
14. KBL-???
16. xingese-???
18.Blackluster (Sid)-*Town*
25. VLD-???
28. Awesome-???
29. Chiba-????
32. zenieth-???
33. Greenbeast-*Town*
34. Baroxio-*Town*
36.Jiraiya the Gallant-???
Nimademe-*Town*
Gumby-*Town*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 15, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> You people are pathetic. I'll help you out since you townies obviously have no idea what your doing.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Goobito]*
> 
> If you've been picking up on my hints then you should know who Goobito is.


I don't think Mifune ever fought Giriko. 

I'm totally voting for you next phase.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

Goobito said:


> I wanted a writeup, you teased me cad


You'll get a write up. Just later.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 15, 2011)

lol sito was mafia
told you guys to lynch sito on day 1

/night posting


----------



## Sito (Aug 15, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> You'll get a write up. Just later.



I know you're lying lazy cad


----------



## Platinum (Aug 15, 2011)

L O fucking L. My strategy was fruitful after all .

Knew Sito was scum when he started questioning the legend lynch 

/dead


----------



## Legend (Aug 15, 2011)

Plat explain the plan


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 15, 2011)

How about you dead folk stop talking?


----------



## Immortal King (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice set Cad FF-X was beast and Tidus was also a very cool main char(also being the <<<pairing ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)>>> that i am Tidus x Yuna was HOT).

Anyways /longtimedead


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 16, 2011)

Day Phase Write-ups

*Last Resistance*

Giriko's chain spun wildly as he cut down citizen after citizen of Death City. He did not care about anything any more. He just wanted to cause as much destruction as he could. So he did not make any witty remarks or even glance up at Kid as the shinigami approached him. 

The weapon swung listlessly at him and was rocked back as Kid raised Liz and Patty and utilizing his newly acquired powers he shot an enormous amount of power at the Demon Weapon, obliterating both Giriko and a portion of the town. 

A member of Spartoi was unluckily in the obliterated portion and perished.

*The Town lynched Giriko (Sito/Goobito)*

*ARACHNOPHOBIA FACTION eliminated!*

*Death the Kid attacked and killed Jacquline (~Mystic Serenade~)*

===

Meanwhile, Black Star was relaxing with Kilik and the twin Pots. The twins tried to tie his hair into braids but he got annoyed at them. Tsubaki calmed him down though and soon they were all laughing again.

*Black Star attempted to kill someone but was stopped by Tsubaki*​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 16, 2011)

*Snakes and Ladders*












Medusa herself snuck into Shibusen's walls that night. She had twin goals in mind. Firstly, she stopped at her former office in the infirmary where she silently slipped several snakes under the door which sunk into the occupant without so much as a blink. Satisfied, Medusa snuck away into the depths of the school. 

As she softly closed one of the doors behind her, she heard a click and turned her head to see Kid standing in front of her, Liz and Patty pointed at her head. She slowly grinned and conjured up a flurry of arrows which Kid easily deflected, but allowed her to escape and flee deeper into the corridors and catacombs of the building. 

Kid wiped a spot of blood from his cheek and cursed before going off to find Maka and telling her to inform everyone of the intruder.

*Medusa Faction attempted to kill Death the Kid*

===

Nygus yawned as she reclined in her chair. She had been up all night looking over the plans for the next operation and also working on a report for Shinigami. She got up and got a bottle of water out of the fridge. She looked at the desk and then at the door. She really should finish the report, but a walk wouldn't hurt. She pulled on her coat and stepped outside, softly shutting the door behind her. 

As she stepped outside of the school, she heard voices yelling and one voice that grew louder as she stood still for a minute shouted. "She's this way, I can feel her wave-length!"

A group of students including Maka and Kilik burst out of the front doors and pointed towards Nygus. Kilik raised Pot of Fire above them and spread his hand towards the school nurse. As she looked to see who he was aiming at, the flames from the Pot suddenly hit her back and she collapsed to the ground as another blast covered her in flame.

Her last thought was wondering why they had not checked to see who they were aiming at, but as she saw a single shadowy snake writhe away from the fire, her mouth opened in understanding. Then, she was consumed by the hungry fire. 

*Kilik and Pot of Fire killed Nygus (xingese)*



BEGIN DAY PHASE
(Asura will fully awaken during the night phase)​


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Boy look at all these townies derping kills. Let's hope DtK and B*S shape up this round.

So, we need to outlay targets. I honestly don't trust my senses for scumhunting atm, so how about someone who's confident outlay our opponents?


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Why can't the derp vigis actually kill someone suspicious? *[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

We have the worst vigs in this game. Seriously.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

hmmm
*[vote lynch chiba]*
i'm surprised no one attacked him


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

Chiba is town.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

oh really?
that's alright then
*[change vote lynch kt]*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome's lynch got completed shut down last phase, does he have a defence yet? And I still never saw something worthwhile from Shin defending himself besides rampant claims of "I'm town."


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin is town. I'll confirm that.

Also posting this in bold so it will be noticed by the appropriate party: *Attention Black Star. Target Ishmael because it would just be so super if you could not attack a townie for at least one phase.*


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

he's gonna kill a townie


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kizarutachio]*

That write up seemed to imply Kilik's attack was nexus'd or driven off to xingese. I can also see people aiming at KT since that's who we wanted gone last phase. 

I'll have to check to confirm whether or not she's a Nexus.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Kizarutachio]*
> 
> That write up seemed to imply Kilik's attack was nexus'd or driven off to xingese. I can also see people aiming at KT since that's who we wanted gone last phase.
> 
> I'll have to check to confirm whether or not she's a Nexus.





> I'll have to check to confirm whether or not she's a Nexus.





> whether or not she's a Nexus.





> *she's*


            .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

Okay Shin I'll take this, as long as it isn't Sylar running us all down. *[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

Anyone got an idea for the DtK kill?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kizaru Tachio]*, I guess.

Blackluster is a possible target for Kid, as is KBL who mysteriously hasn't been modkilled yet.

Can anyone confirm Sylar as town?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

yes can we finally lynch this person? Also shin and ish. Come on keep it together BS, Killik and Kid...seriously.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

Looking at last phase, it looks like a whole lot of back and forth between Spartoi A and B busy accusing and confirming each other.

What is the obsession with killing Ishamael? He already stated his win condition.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH KIZARUTAICHO]*

Nice and easy.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> What is the obsession with killing Ishamael? He already stated his win condition.



If Black Star is killing him, he's not killing one of the actual townies.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylar said:


> If Black Star is killing him, he's not killing one of the actual townies.


I've been more of asset to the town then Black Star has 

Also KBL's last post was 7-28, I have no idea why he hasn't been mod killed and nobody's confirmed him as a townie, he's worth looking into.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

Maybe so, but with Black Star being utterly terrible at his job, we townies need non-townie meatshields. That's you.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't think Kizaru is scum. I think Awesome is though.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

I think somebody confirmed Awesome when he was close to being lynched.

Also is Banhammer alive? I know he's banned but Cadrien hasn't updated that player list in a while


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*Black Star do not waste a kill on Ishamael take a chance and try hitting Medusa or Asura*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

He can't do anything to Asura. His attack will just bounce off and probably kill another townie.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

He can kill Medusa.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

And who is Medusa? Right we don't know. So he'd be guessing. And his guesses are as accurate as yours are. Meaning he'll just kill another townie.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Or he can get lucky and kill her. 

You never know.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

Targeting Ishamael because Blackstar can't shoot straight is not a viable reason. In fact, it doesn't even make sense. With the role Ishamael is hinting, he can be used against Asura since his win condition is anti-Asura. Killing him runs the risk of turning him anti-town where he currently isn't.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Posting this for Kid and Black Star

2. Banhammer-*Town*
3. KizaruTaicho-???
4. Ishamael-*Independent*
7. rafaella-???
8. Taurus Versant-*Town*
9. Sylar-*Town*
12. OTIA-*Town*
13. Shin Z-???
14. KBL-???
18.Blackluster-???
25. VLD
28. Awesome
29. Chiba
32. zenieth
33. Greenbeast-*Town*
34. Baroxio-*Town*
36.Jiraiya the Gallant
Nimademe-*Town*
Gumby-*Town*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

OTIA outed Free for us which almost confirms him as town. Sylar and TV are almost certainly town as well. I remember Rafaella said his role was obvious but I can't recall why.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

k I edited it with that info.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Let's let Ish be. I don't want to kill him for nothing.

Which character can capture Asura btw?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

3. KizaruTaicho
7. rafaella
13. Shin Z
14. KBL
18. Blackluster
25. VLD
28. Awesome
29. Chiba
32. zenieth
36. Jiraiya the Gallant

So these are the people we don't know about, can anybody confirm somebody on this list?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Let's let Ish be. I don't want to kill him for nothing.
> 
> Which character can capture Asura btw?


Noah can although it's only a 50% chance.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Rafaella is certainly town recently. I can't believe anyone doesn't know who he is since day two. 
Shin Z is certainly town. Ya'll need to trust that dude. 
Awesome is certainly town too.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

KT 
Zenieth
VLD

Dodgy peoples.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Rafaella is certainly town recently. I can't believe anyone doesn't know who he is since day two.
> Shin Z is certainly town. Ya'll need to trust that dude.
> Awesome is certainly town too.



you're not confirmed town so idk if I should believe you.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

I've already defended myself so may times I really don't give a darn anymore do what you want.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I don't think Mifune ever fought Giriko.
> 
> I'm totally voting for you next phase.



Like I said before, I don't think Mifune ever fought Giriko. The fact that Ishmael was so sure of Goobito being scum and actually being right about it makes me want to target him even more.

...Unless someone can post the writeup where Mifune did in fact meet and target Giriko, I'm pretty sure Ishmael is scum.

*[VOTE LYNCH ISHMAEL]*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> 3. KizaruTaicho
> 7. rafaella
> 13. Shin Z
> 14. KBL
> ...


I'm pretty sure that VLD is town. Not sure about anybody else though.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> OTIA outed Free for us which almost confirms him as town. Sylar and TV are almost certainly town as well. I remember Rafaella said his role was obvious but I can't recall why.


Actually, Free is still alive. OTIA outed Eruka. 

The person who SHOULD have outed Free was Mifune, who you claim you are, yet never did.

Instead, you outed Giriko, who Mifune never fought. 

More and more I am assured of your evil, Ishmael.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Like I said before, I don't think Mifune ever fought Giriko. The fact that Ishmael was so sure of Goobito being scum and actually being right about it makes me want to target him even more.
> 
> ...Unless someone can post the writeup where Mifune did in fact meet and target Giriko, I'm pretty sure Ishmael is scum.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH ISHMAEL]*


Just no. Reread my posts and look really hard at the role list and Goobito's role and everything should make sense.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Spoiler*: _Eruka's Lynching_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just realized, but Eruka's death isn't linked up to the first page. I had to manually find it on my own. If either Cadrien or Sarun Uchiha wants to solve this, I'll be much obliged.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Actually, Free is still alive. OTIA outed Eruka.
> 
> The person who SHOULD have outed Free was Mifune, who you claim you are, yet never did.
> 
> ...


Again no, since I haven't claimed Mifune. 

The real Mifune should out Free though since he can with anyone and it would possibly give us hints to Medusa.

edit: Eruka could win with anyone not Free, Mifune do something.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

You said you were an Independent, correct? The Independent list is this:

Excalibur - Legendary Annoyance **VICTORY LYNCHED**
Blair - Feline Enchantress **MODKILLED**
Chrona - Child of the The Black Blood **NO LONGER AN INDEPENDENT**
Mifune - Guardian Ronin **WHAT YOU CLAIM YOU ARE**
Angela - Child Witch **DEAD**
Gopher - Noah's Henchman **STILL OUT THERE**
Asura - The Kishin ** STILL OUT THERE**

**And Noah, who became Independent**

So, you can either be Mifune, Chrona, Gopher, Noah or Kishin Asura himself. 

Neither Mifune nor Chrona have targeted Giriko, and thus would not know who he is. 

Furthermore, there is a higher chance of you being antagonistic then there is a chance of you being helpful.

Lastly, the one with the highest knowledge of Giriko who is an independent as you claimed, would be Noah, who used to be part of the Arachnephobia faction and thus would know the identities of all the members of arachnephobia, and would even tell us if it had the opportunity to put you in good with the town.

So likely, you're not just scum, you're Noah.

Can somebody attack or investigate or roleblock or SOMETHING Ishmael?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

It's like your not even reading my posts anymore. Again I never claimed Mifune and I've claimed independent long before Noah ever became independent.

And if I was Asura there would be no way I could have knowledge on somebody's role, I've also mentioned countless times that he is the only person I care about.

Now once and for all can we stop wasting time on me and find you know, _actual scum._


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't even...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's like your not even reading my posts anymore. Again I never claimed Mifune and I've claimed independent long before Noah ever became independent.
> 
> And if I was Asura there would be no way I could have knowledge on somebody's role, I've also mentioned countless times that he is the only person I care about.
> 
> Now once and for all can we stop wasting time on me and find you know, _actual scum._



This is exactly how I feel.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Alternatively, you are claiming Chrona, but there is no reason why you would know the identity of the person who attacked you, it's not part of your powers. And even after Chrona became town you still claimed Independent.

Give it up, Noah.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Well I know for a fact he's not Chrona.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's like your not even reading my posts anymore. Again I never claimed Mifune and I've claimed independent long before Noah ever became independent.
> 
> And if I was Asura there would be no way I could have knowledge on somebody's role, I've also mentioned countless times that he is the only person I care about.
> 
> Now once and for all can we stop wasting time on me and find you know, _actual scum._


If you had read my post, you would have realized that I was calling you Noah, who WOULD have knowledge on Giriko's role, and the fact that you continued to claim independent after Chrona was no longer independent (directly after, even) proves that you are not Chrona, you said you weren't Mifune, so the only options left are Asura, Gopher, and Noah, with Noah being the most likely.

Give it up, Noah.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Alternatively, you are claiming Chrona, but there is no reason why you would know the identity of the person who attacked you, it's not part of your powers. And even after Chrona became town you still claimed Independent.
> 
> Give it up, Noah.


For god's sake even if I was Noah then I'd still only care about Asura. 

Now our best lead is Mifune who knows the identity of Free who he should reveal.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

> Alternatively, you are claiming Chrona, but there is no reason why you would know the identity of the person who attacked you, it's not part of your powers. And even after Chrona became town you still claimed Independent.
> 
> Give it up, Noah.



I don't understand your bizarre line of reasoning. Are you the Kishin or something? You worried Noah is coming after you?


----------



## KBL (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry for the inactivity, busy IRL.

Let me check previous pages.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> I don't understand your bizarre line of reasoning. Are you the Kishin or something? You worried Noah is coming after you?


Everybody important already knows that I am town. Now try to follow along here:

Ishmael claimed he was independent.
The only Independents left are Mifune, Chrona, Gopher, Noah and Kishin Asura.
Ishmael knew the identity of Giriko, something only Noah on that list would know.
He also claimed he was not Mifune
And Chrona wouldn't have knowledge on Giriko's role. Plus, not only is KT willing to vouch that Ishmael ISN'T Chrona, Ishmael himself proved as much when he continued claiming independent right after Chrona had been drafted to town.
This leaves Gopher, Noah and Asura left, with Noah being the most likely to know who Giriko is.

It's rather simple to understand, the fact that you are trying to make me out to be Kishin is not only suspicious, it's laughable.

Right after we lynch Noah, we're coming after you, Gopher.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:
			
		

> It's rather simple to understand, the fact that you are trying to make me out to be Kishin is not only suspicious, it's laughable.
> 
> Right after we lynch Noah, we're coming after you, Gopher.



Let me explain something very simple to you.

*Noah and Gopher can not win by attacking or interfering with town.*

Their win condition is to capture Asura. The only person who has any reason to be concerned about Noah is Asura. That is to town's advantage. The only way town can fuck that up is by using actions on Noah which will back fire. Please man, read the role list and the win conditions.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Everybody important already knows that I am town. Now try to follow along here:
> 
> Ishmael claimed he was independent.
> The only Independents left are Mifune, Chrona, Gopher, Noah and Kishin Asura.
> ...


 

Yeah lynch an independent who can actually help you and who actually has helped you and not to mention extend the game even further.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 16, 2011)

wow this is a mess. *[vote lynch chooba]* was either him or JtG(the one that is left or w/e)


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> wow this is a mess. *[vote lynch chooba]* was either him or JtG(the one that is left or w/e)


There are three roles left that the town need to eliminate to win, Medusa, Free and Asura. I've narrowed the list down and I think that they are almost without a doubt one of these players:

14. KBL
29. Chooba
32. zenieth
36. Jiraiya the Gallant

*Vigs should target one of them.*


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Let me explain something very simple to you.
> 
> *Noah and Gopher can not win by attacking or interfering with town.*
> 
> Their win condition is to capture Asura. The only person who has any reason to be concerned about Noah is Asura. That is to town's advantage. The only way town can fuck that up is by using actions on Noah which will back fire. Please man, read the role list and the win conditions.


Can you point out exactly where it says that Noah and Gopher cannot attack/interfere with town?

Cause it doesn't say that in the role list and it doesn't say that in Noah's writeup where he becomes an Independent.

Oh, and thanks for proving my suspicions that you two are Noah and Gopher.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Like I said Ish knows his shit and Gum has been town loyal.

*[vote lynch chooba]*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Can you point out exactly where it says that Noah and Gopher cannot attack/interfere with town?
> 
> Cause it doesn't say that in the role list and it doesn't say that in Noah's writeup where he becomes an Independent.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for proving my suspicions that you two are Noah and Gopher.


It's in one of the write ups not on the front page because Cad hasn't updated it 

But Noah and Gopher only need to capture Asura to win.

*[Vote lynch Chooba]*

Black Star and Kid go after any of these three:

14. KBL
32. zenieth
36. Jiraiya the Gallant


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh, and I suppose I'll vote to lynch JTG for now.

*[CHANG VOTE LYNCH JIRAIYA THE GALLANT]
*
Oh, and we should still probably target Gopher/blacklusterseph004. If Noah dies and changes into another form, his win condition may change, and we don't really want to deal with that. But we can hold off until Noah dies I suppose, since we know who they are.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 16, 2011)

All the phase updates are now up in the OP. 

And for now, while he's in this form, Noah needs only to capture the Kishin (Asura) and survive till the end game.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> It's in one of the write ups not on the front page because Cad hasn't updated it
> 
> But Noah and Gopher only need to capture Asura to win.
> 
> ...



apparently chiba is town


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

rafaella said:


> apparently chiba is town


Really? So unless somebody is lying Medusa, Free and Asura should all be these three:

14. KBL
32. zenieth
36. Jiraiya the Gallant

*[Change Vote lynch JtG]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Just leave those guys alone. It's not that they can't attack town, it's that they will not because the last thing they want is town wrath when it has no meaning to them. 
Seriously, Asura is the only one that would so unreasonably want them gone.

*[Vote Lynch Chooba]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:
			
		

> Can you point out exactly where it says that Noah and Gopher cannot attack/interfere with town?
> 
> Cause it doesn't say that in the role list and it doesn't say that in Noah's writeup where he becomes an Independent.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for proving my suspicions that you two are Noah and Gopher.


New win condition is in a writeup. On the last point, I don't mind, it seems you weren't going to get the blatantly obvious unless it was spoon fed to you.



> Oh, and we should still probably target Gopher/blacklusterseph004. If Noah dies and changes into another form, his win condition may change, and we don't really want to deal with that. But we can hold off until Noah dies I suppose, since we know who they are.


This stupid comment really makes me wonder who confirmed you as town. If it was by anything other that mason knowledge, I think town should keep an eye on you. If we find you are the Kishin, Maka has the green light to witch hunt your dumb ass.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

*
[Change Vote lynch JtG]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Oh btw. Chiba was said to be town.

*[Vote Lynch JtG]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 16, 2011)

pssh w/e
*[change vote lynch JTG]*
raf and ish are noah and kishin i think.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> pssh w/e
> *[change vote lynch JTG]*
> raf and ish are noah and kishin i think.



Rafa is legit I promise

EDIT: legit=town


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright so we're lynching JtG. 

*Again Black Star and Kid attack these two:

14. KBL
32. zenieth*

If KBL and zenieth turn out to be town then Shin is the one I think that is lying.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch JtG]*



> If KBL and zenieth turn out to be town then Shin is the one I think that is lying.



It does seem as though Medusa faction is vouching for each other in between. I don't think Mifune has been accounted for yet.


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> *[Vote Lynch JtG]*
> 
> 
> 
> It does seem as though Medusa faction is vouching for each other in between. I don't think Mifune has been accounted for yet.


Yeah I've considered that, Mifune could clear things up by revealing Free, that would make this shit a lot easier.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> pssh w/e
> *[change vote lynch JTG]*
> raf and ish are noah and kishin i think.



i'm not any of those roles
i thought my role was abundantly clear on day 1


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

Lying about what?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lying about what?


Your identity. Nobody has confirmed you as town to this point. And you did accuse Sarun of being scum 100% or something like that.

But all this mason shit is giving me headache.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm not a mason. But I'm still town and some peeps know who I am.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH JTG]*

*Black Star attack KBL and Kid attack Zenieth*

We should keep posting so they don't mess up


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> New win condition is in a writeup. On the last point, I don't mind, it seems you weren't going to get the blatantly obvious unless it was spoon fed to you.
> 
> 
> This stupid comment really makes me wonder who confirmed you as town. If it was by anything other that mason knowledge, I think town should keep an eye on you. If we find you are the Kishin, Maka has the green light to witch hunt your dumb ass.


Ouch. I understood and worked out for myself that you two were Noah and Gopher, nothing was "spoon fed" to me as you claimed.

The only thing I didn't know was that Noah and Gopher apparently weren't antagonistic to town, the writeup explaining it I'm told hasn't been updated in the first page.

So excuse me for thinking that villians in the manga were also villians in the game with characters from the manga. 

And stop trying to pin me as Asura, there are at least 4 living people who know for certain that I am town, more than any mafia or independent faction. And if you really did think I was Asura, you would send Noah to attack me, would you not? It IS his current win condition, right? So either put up or shut up, you're not our ally and your not our friends.

At any rate, is it possible that Sylar is Kishin Asura, then? He was on Ishmael's case far before I was, so someone should attempt to investigate him or something.

And I suppose I should put this:

*Black Star attack KBL 
and Kid attack Zenieth*

It would be stupid if they aimed for the same person, would it not?


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Sylar's confirmed a couple of townies for us in the past so I doubt he is Asura. Although I think we made a mistake somewhere along the line with all the confirmations and either KBL or Zenieth may not be who we believe.

*Mifune should still reveal the identity of Free. *


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 16, 2011)

Ishamael said:


> Sylar's confirmed a couple of townies for us in the past so I doubt he is Asura. Although I think we made a mistake somewhere along the line with all the confirmations and either KBL or Zenieth may not be who we believe.
> 
> *Mifune should still reveal the identity of Free. *


Are you having second thoughts in your list?

Why?

And of course, two people should be vigkilled, and one person lynched every day phase. We should at least go with our hunches rather than kill nobody and waste our own time.

If you don't think KBL and Zenith are the right people to choose, who else would you suppose?

And yes, *Mifune should still reveal the identity of Free.*


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> Are you having second thoughts in your list?
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


Well those two are the best targets at the moment but I think we got a bit to confirmation happy somewhere, this almost seems to easy.

Depending on how the actions play out I'll give my thoughts on our next target if we messed up somewhere.

Also Mifune might not be saying anything about Free because he doesn't need to? We could be right about JtG, KBL and zenieth and Mifune wouldn't need to say anything.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch JtG]*

Alright, Gopher and Noah can win with town.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 16, 2011)

Sorry guys, I'm about to head out. I see JtG is the main target. I agree with this. 
*
[Vote Lynch JtG]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome: KT
rafaella: Chiba->KT
Shin: KT->Chiba->JtG
TV: KT
OTIA: KT->JtG
Vasto: KT
Nimademe: KT
Baroxio: Ishamael->JtG
gumby: Chiba->JtG
KT: Chiba->JtG
Ishamael: Chiba-JtG
Blackluster: JtG
Greenbeast: JtG
Chiba: JtG

JtG: 9
KT: 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 16, 2011)

who confirmed KT town?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah I have concerns that Kt's lynch has basically been disappeared.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 16, 2011)

disregard this post, bluh bluh nothing to see here.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KT]*

For right now. When was he confirmed town?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

I confirmed rafa that should be enough I can't just say I'm town can I.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

Rafaella "revealed" at the beginning of the game.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Yet people were still wondering.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

I thought you lost interest in this game now all of a sudden your trying to get me wagon'd AGAIN. Why is that ?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

yeah i'm like the worst target to use to back-up a role reveal 
my role has been known since day 1
i'm sure those who tested that theory counted their lucky stars when they weren't maimed


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Well my point still stands


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 16, 2011)

Regardless we have our targets for the day. KT can simply be investigated over night.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 16, 2011)

When an obvious mafia isn't getting lynched, it makes my face look like this ""

mfw you aren't lynching KT


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Look you can investigate me if you want. Like I said I'm tired of defending myself.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 16, 2011)

you've been suspect for a long time kt
also, how many nights have passed and the only name you can confirm is mine?


----------



## Savage (Aug 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch KT]*


Attack me and you'll see that I'm town. If I'm lucky I'll survive.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 16, 2011)

Look at my lynching record that's all I'll say.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 17, 2011)

Hang on, even though KT's lynch got suitably ignored, not sure if it's a good idea to follow through, someone else could have picked up on that.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 17, 2011)

To be fair, has Awesome been confirmed town yet either? We should probably investigate him as well, don't you think so?

And I believe we should stick with JTG for now, and pressure KT in the next phase.

And OTIA, how exactly did you know that FakePeace was Eruka? Can you quote the writeups where Eruka was even targeted previously, cause I don't think they were updated to the first page.

But anyway, let me get this straight, we have Medusa, Free and Kishin Asura running around (though the latter is still in seclusion) and we don't need to kill Noah or Gopher to win.

If we are attacking KBL and Zenith, we should at least tell them they are being attacked so they can defend themselves, as chances are we're likely to hit ourselves. Zenith has already responded, but he still seems suspicious, but I don't think I've seen KBL on here for a while.

Considering that the Medusa faction is still kllling people, it's doubtful that they are inactifags.


----------



## Savage (Aug 17, 2011)

Don't waste an investigation on Awesome. He's town.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 17, 2011)

so supposed of the three we miss a target/mafia is gf/bp. who should he rb/kill or superkill tonight. (pn and or character role if revealed by failed kill)


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 17, 2011)

If JtG is town then I think KT is most likely lying and he should be targeted with an investigation. No role that's left should turn up innocent.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 17, 2011)

Savage said:


> Don't waste an investigation on Awesome. He's town.


You're JtG right?

Fucking name changes


----------



## Saturday (Aug 18, 2011)

Yep savage is JTG.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 18, 2011)

JtG can confirm I am town, but I cannot confirm JtG as town currently. 

Actually, I'm not really sure the mod should have been able to make JtG a replacement as a mafia under those circumstances considering that would give the mafia the knowledge of someone's role. If this is the case, JtG* is *town.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 18, 2011)




----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 18, 2011)

all the gambits to confirm shibusen vs mafia. I will let my vote stand. someone will die and we can then work through the confirmed and maybe to find out who is role confirmed innocent and who appears innocent.

but all that aside this phase is 48 hrs already.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah, you guys have talked enough. Not doing write ups right now though.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Yeah, you guys have talked enough. Not doing write ups right now though.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 18, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Yeah, you guys have talked enough. Not doing write ups right now though.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H47ow4_Cmk0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)

Touche Sylar. Touche.

But seriously, I'm tired. I did house work and packing stuff today.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 18, 2011)

Based off of what I said, there is almost no chance JtG is mafia. Vote KT instead.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 18, 2011)

dayphase is over


----------



## Sarun (Aug 18, 2011)

Day Phase is not over yet. Though Cad should clarify on this but I believe until he does the final write-up, you all can continue voting.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 18, 2011)

No, day phase is over. No talking. I'm just doing the write up at a slow pace.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 18, 2011)

By "slow pace" you mean "not at all" correct?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 19, 2011)

*Putting Two and Two Together*












Black Star and Tsubaki had fled away from the school. The madness there had started to affect others besides Black Star. That said, he was still in contact with Shibusen. Maka had sent him a message and told him that there were reports of monsters ranging the land in Canada. 

And so he and Tsubaki found themselves coated in snow, hiding outside of an abandoned church. Voices emanated from within.

"Master Noah, let me take of this task, please!" A youth's voice pleaded. "I promise I won't fail you in this!"

Another. older sounding voice replied. "No. I've given you my reasons and if you don't like it, then go. Else leave me in peace." 

The younger made a frustrated noise and burst through the door a little ways from where Black Star was hidden. Silently, Black Star followed him. It wasn't until he heard "Noah" that he looked closer at the youth. He'd heard reports of Noah having an assistant. 

Black Star grinned to himself. Finally, a chance to rise above the rest and put his past failures aside. Noah must keep this kid hidden for a reason. Tsubaki switched to her ninja blade form and kept pace with the youth until they were overlooking a frozen lake. 

Jumping out from the trees Black Star gave a shout and engaged the boy in combat, using his speed and the element of surprise to easily overwhelm him.

*Gopher (Ishamael) was killed by Black Star*

After a day or so, Noah went looking for his erstwhile creation. Upon finding the trail of blood, he followed it up to the edge of the cliff and found the book that contained his collection. "That could have been bad if the fool had both gotten killed and lost this to others...I suppose I should count myself lucky that the idiot's attacker was also an idiot." He said as he walked back to the church. "Ah well."


====


Both Kid and his opponent panted heavily. There was going to be no easy way for this to end. Two immortals locked in battle. Yet Kid's powers put him above Free, if just slightly. Dodging past the ice spells that the werewolf was flinging at him, Kid readied Liz and Patty, charging and channeling energy. 

When he was a few feet away from the immortal, he leapt in to the sky and upon reaching the zenieth of his arc, he fired at Free, point blank.

The blast left a smoking crater where Free stood. Charred, his clothes in tatters. Free fell to the ground. He wasn't dead, or mortally wounded. Not yet. As his legs collapsed beneath him, his wounds were already starting to smoke and heal. It would take a while though.

*Kid attacked Free and severely injured him, role crushing him for several phases (3)*


====


Somewhere, some place...Tezca and Enrique knew that they were doomed. They had found the Kishin, but the Kishin had also found them. Nevertheless they sprinted as fast as they could away from it. Until they were surrounded by him. The madness eliminating any sense of direction or rationality. 

As they collapsed on the ground, Tezca gathered his last remaining strength and sent a message to Shinigami.

"Beware the sky...he is coming..."

*Tezca Tlipoca and Enrique (Jiraiya the Gallant)* was lynched by the town

*Asura is coming....or maybe...*



































*HE'S ALREADY HERE*






Officially begin Night Phase​


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh for fucks sake Black Star, I will neg you 

Seriously a confirmed pro-town independent killed.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 19, 2011)

No negging, Ishamael 

It's a game. 

Though am I sad to see you die. Because unless I change the deal, Noah won't get to use his forms


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 19, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> No negging, Ishamael
> 
> It's a game.
> 
> Though am I sad to see you die. Because unless I change the deal, Noah won't get to use his forms


Don't blame me, I had to defend myself for like 3 days straight and today we'd established that there would be no reason to kill me as my conditions matched with the towns.

Black Star thought otherwise though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh look we did not lynch KizaruTaicho....AGAIN! Come on town...really now...How about tomorrow you just lynch me.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 19, 2011)

how about you shut up it's the night phase


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 19, 2011)

What TV said.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 20, 2011)

Black Star I forgive you for everything.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 21, 2011)

*Duck and Weave*












Marie leaned against a wall. She had been searching the catacombs of Shibusen in search of Medusa for what seemed like hours now. She had tried to figure out what the witch was after and had begun to visit all the various items in the coffers that might be of interest to her.

So far there had been no sign of the witch, other than a few unlocked doors to indicate where she had been. As she opened another door. She thought she heard a footstep behind her. She whirled around, but saw nothing. When she turned back though. Medusa stood holding a vector arrow to her throat. 

"Thank you for leading me here, Marie. I might have found it on my own, but having you lead me straight to the rooms helped me get straight to the point."

She looked over her shoulder at the box that sat in the middle of the room. "And in particular my dead deceased sister..." She turned back to  Marie. "But now, my dear, your part in this is at an end. So I must bid you adieu."

*Medusa Mafia killed Marie (Awesome)*

Medusa walked over to her sister's coffin and pulled the lid open. She has not known that Arachne had died. But she supposed that that was due to her organization covering up the death. Still though, here she was. Dead.

Well, it would be a shame to let that go to waste. The fights from earlier had started to take their toll on her. Time for a change of pace...

*Medusa has shifted to Arachne's body*


===


Meanwhile, the Kishin had awoken and was hungry for prey. He traveled to a village filled with souls and started to devour them. Until he noticed Kidd's soul approaching him. Asura stopped paying any mind to the villagers and focused on Kidd. Chasing after him, following him to outside the village. He fired shot after shot at the Shinigami until suddenly Kidd's soul presence vanished. Asura cried out in rage and confusion, firing Vajra randomly into the forest until, force to concede that Kidd had disappeared, he stopped and scowled.

Elsewhere Kidd breathed a sigh quietly and looked at Azusa. "Thank you, Azusa. Your plan worked perfectly. It was risky, but it was worth it to save lives." Azusa nodded. "Indeed. I had someone else stationed to help you if things looked dire, but it looks like it wasn't needed."

The two hunkered down and waited for the third party to return.

*Asura tried to kill Kidd but was prevented from doing so by Azusa*

Do not post yet​


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 21, 2011)

*Self Inflicted*

Kilik stood over the warrior, his sword lying next to him, charred and dented. The warrior had sought him out, attacking randomly and without sense, his hair a mess of strands and dried blood. As Kilik closed the man's eyes, he wondered what had turned the once proud warrior into this sorry shell. 

He supposed he would never know.

*Kilik used Axel - F on Mifune (KBL) and killed him*



*BEGIN DAY PHASE!*​


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch VastoLorde]*

Probably Kishin


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH VastoLorde]*

Hopefully we can get Medusa  already


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

Can't disagree. Vasto has slipped by for far too long. But Kidd should also tell us who free is. Or maybe he is trying to get us to vote him already?

*[Vote Lynch Vastolordae]*


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> *[vote lynch VastoLorde]*
> 
> Probably Kishin



No absolutely not shut the fuck up.

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

KT is Free. He's stringing you along. I always figured Greenbeast was Noah since he jumped to Gopher's defense, but maybe he's Kishin too, I've had my eye on him for a while.

Savage, Greenbeast, Zenieth, Nimademe and Shin-Z, one of these is Kishin I would bet my perfect hat on it.

So town you are going to follow a logical vote and crucify KT who has been nothing but a thorn in our side all along. Everyone got it? Good.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> No absolutely not shut the fuck up.
> 
> *[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*
> 
> ...



I have been confirmed town by at least two townies that have been killed already....


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

And I haven't been paying attention, that narrows my search. Shin was confirmed too so that makes it cleaner.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 21, 2011)

I agree with this.

*[VOTE Lynch Kizaru-taicho]
*
I'm still hesitant on Shin-Zangetsu, and I really think we should try investigating him or something.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 21, 2011)

When was Shin confirmed to be town?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> When was Shin confirmed to be town?



I'm wondering the same.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

shit it's kinda 50/50 anyway. did kbl drop a hint towards who freed is? we asked him enough.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

Didn't Sylar confirm Shin? Unless Sylar's playing the field too but with KT out of the way it's only Medusa, Noah and Kishin let.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Has anyone confirmed Sylar???

I don't think so but I'm not sure


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

A lot of people can confirm sylar. 
*[vote lynch KT]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

Does anyone have info on Nimademe? He was a replacement from 3 phases ago, but he's gotten by with simple last-minute bandwagoning.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

Nima's kind of lazy about mafia so this isn't any different from his usual play style, but yes, he still requires confirmation of township.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

he replaced trib. so no need. syalar replaced msal, same thing. so few left unresolved. vld is town as well.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Nimadene is 100% town....


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

graf=arachanea

roles left 
maka, Kid, B*, pots, kilik, kim, thompsans, tsubaki, shinigmai, azuna, marie, and chrona

noah, medusa, freed, kishin

2. Banhammer-town
3. KizaruTaicho
7. rafaella
8. Taurus Versant-town
9. MSAL ==> Sylar-town
12. OTIA
13. Shin Z
17. ETT ==> blackluster
25. VLD-town
28. Awesome
29. Chiba
30. Empathy ==> gumby-town
32. zenieth
33. Greenbeast-town
34. Baroxio-town
19. Tribulation ==> Nimademe-town



KizaruTaicho-possibly chrona?
rafaella-possibly shinigami?
OTIA-supposed town
Shin Z supposed town
blackluster
awesome
chiba -maybe noah/supposed town. 
zenith

this is the list for role cops only. at least one supposed town is an enemy imo.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> graf=arachanea
> 
> roles left
> maka, Kid, B*, pots, kilik, kim, thompsans, tsubaki, shinigmai, azuna, marie, and chrona
> ...



Hmm. Awesome was killed last phase. So I removed him. I'm going to look at his post to see if he ever confirmed anyone before dying.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

KT is Free. That isn't up for debate.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> graf=arachanea
> 
> roles left
> maka, Kid, B*, pots, kilik, kim, thompsans, tsubaki, shinigmai, azuna, marie, and chrona
> ...



The bolded are what I've inferred.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

No no good sir gumby. Let me narrow that down properly. 

OTIA - Is very town. I even know the faction.
Shin Z - Is very town. 
Rafaella - Is very town now. I even know the faction.
KT - Is certainly not Chrona at all. Because I know who Chrona is and many more should know as well.
Blackluster - Is Indie, harmless Indie. For now.

Zenith and KT are still my suspects.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KizaruTachio]*

This guy was supposed to be killed ages ago.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Does anyone have info on Nimademe? He was a replacement from 3 phases ago, but he's gotten by with simple last-minute bandwagoning.



Quoting because I want a reply from this scum.


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 21, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Quoting because I want a reply from this scum.



Yeah, I'm just incredibly lazy with talking in Mafia. Being silent tends to increase survivability, which is something a lot of people here could learn. 

I can confirm I'm town though, and am willing to go through any checks you might toss out.

As an aside, if it's worth anything, I can confirm Shin is town too, albeit an idiot.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

Nim said:
			
		

> Yeah, I'm just incredibly lazy with talking in Mafia. Being silent tends to increase survivability, which is something a lot of people here could learn.
> 
> I can confirm I'm town though, and am willing to go through any checks you might toss out.
> 
> As an aside, if it's worth anything, I can confirm Shin is town too, albeit an idiot.



If you are who I think you are then let me just say that I am very disappointed in you.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

Oh wow, yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*

finally...this lynch should have been done ages ago. anyone not confirmed town should be a target....got that Kidd and BS?


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

Kidd only had two kills

Chances are B*S will follow through on this lynch and kill KT though


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

>relying on b*s
fuckin lol
*[vote lynch kt]*


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KT]*


----------



## Chibason (Aug 21, 2011)

About time 

*[vote lynch KizaruTachio]*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch KT]*

Nima definitely needs an investigate this night phase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow really 

Even if I was Free isn't Kishin more important right now ?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 21, 2011)

you were supposed to be lynched ages ago
how have you even stayed alive till now?


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

Wait so your going to possibly kill a  rolecrushed mafia instead of someone that could end up killing you everyday.

Smart move, if I end up being Free I hope it works out for you.


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 21, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Kizarutachio]*


----------



## Banhammer (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello I am twelve and what is this?


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 21, 2011)

The game you were in before you were banned


----------



## Nimademe (Aug 21, 2011)

*VOTE LYNCH KIZARUTAICHO*

Like the fucking wind.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

ok so we got a little progress. but we still eliminated all suspects and we are left with too many innocents. zenith obviously has no backing at all so he is one of them as is KT. but we are still missing the fact that 4 non-townies exist. medusa, free, noah and kishin. 

the point of my list was for you guys to give up who appeared innocent. because they are kishin and medusa.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 21, 2011)

Sylar said:


> *[Vote Lynch KT]*
> 
> Nima definitely needs an investigate this night phase.



Nah I screwed up, Nima's clean, don't worry about him.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 21, 2011)

zenith is probably mafia
Vastolordae is probably Kishin.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

he aint shin. If they are on my list as town I will die if they aren't town and am willing to do so. zenith is screwed but you, otia, chiba etc. one of yall must be kshin/medusa. black luster.raff etc.

and seriously where did awesome die because it is screwing up my numbers.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Wait so your going to possibly kill a  rolecrushed mafia instead of someone that could end up killing you everyday.
> 
> Smart move, if I end up being Free I hope it works out for you.



I can not believe you have so far by deflecting just this way...


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 21, 2011)

If I'm going down I have to take someone down with me right ?


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very surprised VLD isn't dead by now. thoughts on him?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> I'm very surprised VLD isn't dead by now. thoughts on him?



BS here is your next target.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 21, 2011)

Vasto is town.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

Can anyone confirm banhammer?


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

I can confirm banhammer as town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

OTIA you sure are reaching.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

Just trying to make this easier for us, that's all.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 21, 2011)

Omaeda Takes It Alone said:


> Just trying to make this easier for us, that's all.



By not reading anything and throwing out names? Seem like mafia/kinshin tactic.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

so maybe otia is one of the hidden. and seriously when did awesome die?? can't find it.
don't forget there are* 4* we have to find. none of them can be killed except by superkill which was used on mifune last night so we need to lynch in a hurry everyone left. 


tsubkai use smoke bomb. BS enter fey mode

kid will become boss tomorrow then night 8 we can use kilik super kill again. 

this will leave only 4 town vulnerable as kishin entering boss mode tonight and leaves use with 2 superkills tomorrow.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 21, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> *Duck and Weave*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome died here.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 21, 2011)

o, shit marie. cad need to update phase updates. but seriously look at my suggestions as it ensures kid is badass and BS is bp for next 2 days. shinigami, asuza and chrona are only vulernable townies left if tsubaki follows through.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 21, 2011)

We already know who those 3 are, although no one has said it explicitly for obvious reasons.



VastoLorDae said:


> By not reading anything and throwing out names? Seem like mafia/kinshin tactic.



The night phases last so long, you can't expect me to remember 30 players off the top of my head. smh


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 22, 2011)

If you know the three then state outright who from my list is unknown otia. we can target those 4. shingami should be able to redirect doctoring. smoke screen protects spartoi, kid can protect asuza while she protects shinigami and chrona. (shinigami can be killed by kishin) also of note if we get lucky we might rb kishin which can prevent him from killing as he can kill anyone but nothing is said about him going through rb's or doctors.  

Kishin and noah are biggest problems right now. free is rbed and if KT is free then good abidance, same with medusa or noah. but we need shinigami to kill noah or we are screwed. it's 50/50 and since soul/me died he is the only one that can stop kishin is shinigami and kishin can't be lynched so hopefully KT isn't kishin.(though confirmation would be nice)


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> o, shit marie. cad need to update phase updates. but seriously look at my suggestions as it ensures kid is badass and BS is bp for next 2 days. shinigami, asuza and chrona are only vulernable townies left if tsubaki follows through.


Had work. Am tired. No update tonight.

Also, it was updated. Pay attention.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 22, 2011)

meant player list, sorry.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 22, 2011)

gumby2ms said:


> graf=arachanea
> 
> roles left
> maka, Kid, B*, pots, kilik, kim, thompsans, tsubaki, shinigmai, azuna, marie, and chrona
> ...



We know who Free and Noah are, supposedly. That leaves 2 more for the Kishin and Medusa, so anyone who came up supposedly town is also suspect. zenieth and Chiba are good targets (idk if the latter's been confirmed).



gumby2ms said:


> If you know the three then state outright who from my list is unknown otia. we can target those 4. shingami should be able to redirect doctoring. smoke screen protects spartoi, kid can protect asuza while she protects shinigami and chrona. (shinigami can be killed by kishin) also of note if we get lucky we might rb kishin which can prevent him from killing as he can kill anyone but nothing is said about him going through rb's or doctors.
> 
> Kishin and noah are biggest problems right now. free is rbed and if KT is free then good abidance, same with medusa or noah. but we need shinigami to kill noah or we are screwed. it's 50/50 and since soul/me died he is the only one that can stop kishin is shinigami and kishin can't be lynched so hopefully KT isn't kishin.(though confirmation would be nice)



Quoting so people can see.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Baroxio is town.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 22, 2011)

yeah I know as much. play your part vld in my action scheme as we need two bps thus kid and bs need to run shop. not necessarily blackstar as his kills are useless as every mafia left are somewhat bp, but to survive, while black star can kill everybody but kishin which shinigami will take care of. kilik will have a superkill next night if we fail to kill medusa/noah/possibly free,  if they are still left.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 22, 2011)

Chiba is town too FYI


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 22, 2011)

then who is medusa. it said in the post that she crawled inside of archena's body or is she hiding in graf? or that's only janitor kill so then medusa would have to have been dead from the start.... medusa is still here.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

Dae you really should stop being such a pain in the ass. Just go wait quietly in the corner while the adults win the game.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Dae you really should stop being such a pain in the ass. Just go wait quietly in the corner while the adults win the game.



You have not been doing shit you sorry ass.


----------



## Omaeda Takes It Alone (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

Your ability to lash out against your betters without any sort of intelligent thought IS impressive, but you really should scale it back.

No one was forced to cover your ass.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> Your ability to lash out against your betters without any sort of intelligent thought IS impressive, but you really should scale it back.
> 
> No one was forced to cover your ass.



Yeah you get back to me what you think your better at then me besides bullshitting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah you get back to me what you think your better at then me besides bullshitting.



Being invincible and making kills, he's better than you at that.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Yeah you get back to me what you think your better at then me besides bullshitting.



But how can I get back to you when I never left?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> Being invincible and making kills, he's better than you at that.



shut up your about to be lynched, scum.



Taurus Versant said:


> But how can I get back to you when I never left?



I am telling you to fuck off!


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> *shut up your about to be lynched, scum.*



I was rolecrushed anyways 

EDIT: You guys don't have any idea about Medusa either and she just got a role blocking ability, really we bought more time with my lynch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 22, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> I was rolecrushed anyways
> 
> EDIT: You guys don't have any idea about Medusa either and she just got a role blocking ability, really we bought more time with my lynch.



Its only a matter of time. Though I think Medusa revealed herself this phase.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 22, 2011)

KT stop talking about the game no one believes you're doing anything but bullshitting.

Dae stop talking about the game no one believes YOU'RE doing anything but bullshitting.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)

Taurus Versant said:


> KT stop talking about the game no one believes you're doing anything but bullshitting.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 22, 2011)

Posts a whore

Point invalid.


And I outed you as scum but no one listened for a fuck long time. Derping town. 

/dead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 22, 2011)




----------



## Cadrien (Aug 23, 2011)

*Falling*

*Black Star activated Fey Blade Mode.

Asura's wave of madness spreads, first affecting Black Star who attacks Noah...

Because of the madness affecting Black Star, he does not pick up the Book of Eibon, so Noah will revive in the next day phase in a new form.

===

The town lynches Free (KT)*

Begin Night Phase​


----------



## Platinum (Aug 23, 2011)

IT WAS YOU KT!

YOU TRIED TO TROLL ME YOU SON OF A BITCH, I'LL GET YOU BACK FOR THAT FUCKER !

I knew he was scum but town never listens .


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 23, 2011)

Platinum said:


> IT WAS YOU KT!
> 
> YOU TRIED TO TROLL ME YOU SON OF A BITCH, I'LL GET YOU BACK FOR THAT FUCKER !
> 
> *I knew he was scum but town never listens *.



Should have tried to push it harder I guess


----------



## Savage (Aug 24, 2011)

I knew KT was scum.


/long dead


----------



## KizaruTachio (Aug 24, 2011)

Savage said:


> I knew KT was scum.
> 
> 
> /long dead





KizaruTachio said:


> Should have tried to push it harder I guess



                            .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 27, 2011)

Hey folks, lack of updates has been due to work and me moving in to my apartment tomorrow. I should be able to resume updates starting Sunday. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## Awesome (Aug 27, 2011)

Told ya. I'm not even active and I knew how obvious KT was as scum.


/dead


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 29, 2011)

Update is going down tomorrow yo. Gonna do the write up in class


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Cad with the above platinum level night phases .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey, I have a legit excuse Plat


----------



## Sarun (Aug 29, 2011)

Understandable since classes start today.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Cad with the above platinum level night phases .



CR is Cad's only rival in this regard


----------



## Sarun (Aug 29, 2011)

King Hopper's game might have rivaled both.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 29, 2011)

this night phase is cadrien tier


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 29, 2011)

chaosreaper tier??


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Cadrien said:


> Hey, I have a legit excuse Plat



Don't we all ?



sarun uchiha said:


> King Hopper's game might have rivaled both.



KH's game had glacier tier night phases.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

Hopper's game didn't even complete did it? It started well and just turned turrible.


----------



## Sarun (Aug 29, 2011)

I think it ended, not sure on the result.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 29, 2011)

Caim killed everyone. The end.


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2011)

revive me


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2011)

We asked King Hopper to just end the game and he did.

Then I made my Kuuga game and the townies towned the likes of which has never been towned before or will be again.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Don't we all ?



Not you....not....you.


----------



## Chibason (Aug 29, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> King Hopper's game might have rivaled both.



But CR is consistent with this 'style' in all of his games, he embraces it...


In Hopper's game, I remember thinking it was over....then like 7 months later he sent me a Day Phase PM....

....blew my fucking mind


----------



## Legend (Aug 29, 2011)

lynch me again?


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Hoppers games are the paragon of lazy mod.

One day I hope I can achieve that.


----------



## Sylar (Aug 29, 2011)

The irony is that you have to put a great deal of effort into being that lazy.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Which is why I can never attain it .


----------



## God (Aug 29, 2011)

Hey guys so I heard this game is ov - 

Whoops


----------



## Sylar (Aug 29, 2011)

Platinum said:


> Which is why I can never attain it .



A tragic fate indeed.


----------



## Awesome (Aug 29, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression Cad wasn't going for the longest night phase award?


----------



## Sarun (Aug 29, 2011)

Did CR's game end?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 29, 2011)

lol no. Not even five people actually died.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 29, 2011)

That game was beyond epic. we should get it restarted.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 29, 2011)

the best game was Lifemaker's game. Undeniable fact.


----------



## Platinum (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah but a game that great broke poor life maker and only today has he come back .


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 30, 2011)

Fuck it, I've left you guys hanging long enough. I'll try and get back in the writing swing this weekend but social life + school = less time.

*No Regrets*

*Medusa Faction* attacked *Maka* but *Kid* defended her.

*Black Star* attempted to kill a member of Spartoi, but was stopped by *Tsubaki*

*Asura* was role-enabled by *Kim* and killed *Azusa (OTIA)* then tried to kill *Maka* but *Kid* protected her. However due to the power of the attack and previously blocking the attack from *Medusa*, *Kid* is now *role crushed* for 3 phases. _He is still semi-bullet proof._

*Chrona* decided to do nothing this night. 

Asura's wave of insanity spreads effecting *Liz and Patty* and *Medusa*. Next night phase, Asura may control one of their actions.

Meanwhile *Noah* reincarnates into his _SLOTH_ form. He may now roleblock two targets during the night phase.


BEGIN DAY PHASE!​


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Rafaella]*

Bye bye kinshin


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 30, 2011)

Nice, Kim knows who Asura is.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2011)

how strange that you would think i'm mafia gb
*[vote lynch gb]*


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

blacklusterseph004 said:


> Nice, Kim knows who Asura is.



Derp derp derp


----------



## Chibason (Aug 30, 2011)

Greenbeast said:


> Derp derp derp



What are you saying, GB? If you are Kim, and you know that Raf is Asura, you could say something more convincing...


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

I also know who Black Star is. I hope that clears everything up.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2011)

lol whut? Raf ain't no Kishin.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

What makes you say that?


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol whut? Raf ain't no Kishin.



this, so hard this

btw, i didn't make a move last phase for those who dont get it yet -_-


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2011)

Because Raf should have another indie role iirc. It ain't Kishin.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

Oops I read the wrong pm sorry

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH Zenieth]*

K I'm 100% this time


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2011)

ffs, he should have been voted off ages ago
*[change vote lynch zenieth]*
someone confirmed him as town earlier on though


----------



## Sylar (Aug 30, 2011)

Throwing this out there and ya'll can due what you will with it but Blackluster ain't town.


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2011)

perhaps b*s can kill him


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 30, 2011)

Isn't he Noah?

Anybody know what his new win conditions are?

And Raf is Chrona, duh.

Oh and Kishin, thanks for selecting me with your wave of madness. You'll find that I have no useful abilities as of yet. 

And GB, if zenith isn't Asura, then the next person we vote for will be you.

*[VOTE LYNCH ZENITH]*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Aug 30, 2011)

That's better GB. Remember thinking first, talking later.

*[Vote Lynch Zenieth]*

This I fully agree with. It's taken too long. I've been hollaring about this dude for a while.


----------



## Cadrien (Aug 30, 2011)

Noah's new win condition is to survive essentially.


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 30, 2011)

Just remember how many freaking masons are in this game... gb is fine. 
assuming you are who I think you are and raf is as well. chiba and blackluster are either other remaining two. that or one is town and you are mafia shin Z.


----------



## Baroxio (Aug 30, 2011)

Again, isn't blackluster Noah?

His win condition isn't anti-town.

We should focus on getting Medusa and Kishin Asura.


----------



## Saturday (Aug 30, 2011)

I'm 100% Zenieth is Kishin...


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 30, 2011)

just vote zenieth, we were told not to worry about him by a mafia member a few phases back


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zenieth]*

If a mafia vouched for him that would make him Medusa. Still no word from Kim as to who Asura is.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Zenieth]*

Oh we did here from Kim BL.


----------



## Taurus Versant (Aug 30, 2011)

Kim knows who Asura is and B*S knows who Noah is, things looking good.

*[vote lynch Zenieth]*


----------



## gumby2ms (Aug 30, 2011)

O thank god. read kishin's role again he can be lynched now that he is awake. 
*[vote lynch zenith]*


----------



## Sylar (Aug 30, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch zenieth]*


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Aug 31, 2011)

I guess Zenieth has nothing to say.


----------



## zenieth (Aug 31, 2011)

Nope. **


----------



## Chibason (Aug 31, 2011)

Alright then

*[Vote Lynch Zenieth]*


----------



## God (Sep 5, 2011)

Sup guys, I heard this game was ov -


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 5, 2011)

To reiterate. Sorry for more delays. Life happens. And such  Update tomorrow


----------



## Legend (Sep 5, 2011)

make it a tie lol


----------



## Sylar (Sep 5, 2011)

Still nowhere near Drakengard mafia level. So its all good.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 6, 2011)

*Madness Takes Its Toll*

Asura stood in the sky above Shibusen. A grin stretched his face eerily as tendrils of madness emanated from him, wrapping around the populace of the city and world. His smile grew only wider when the remaining members of Spartoi approached him.

"This has gone on long enough, Asura." Kid said, clenching his fist. "I will end your miserable existence here and now."

"Ahahahahahahahaaaaaa!" Asura curled up laughing and then abruptly stopped. "I'm sorry, son of my old friend, it's just such a ridiculous idea, you know?" He gestured down to the academy. "Your father couldn't beat me all those years ago, so you think that you can?" He fell into another fit of laughter.

Kid ground his teeth but waiting until Maka was behind Asura. "I have something that gives me an edge though..." He said, rushing forward and pummeling Asura from the front while Maka and Black Star concentrated their power into imbuing Tsubaki with enough of Maka's anti-demon wavelength to finish off the Kishin.

And then Liz and Patty returned to human form and stood in the way of their friends. "W-what are you doing Patty?!" Kid stammered as he pulled back from hitting her. A moment too late he saw the smirk crawling up her face. The next thing he knew, he was sailing downwards towards Shibusen with Patty's fist lodged in his gut. 

Meanwhile Liz was pursuing Maka up above Asura who merely stood and watched as his puppets danced to his whims. "Kekekeke, arrogant fools." He muttered to himself before gliding downward.

Eventually the sane members of Spartoi were forced to disable Liz and Patty and restrain them.

*Asura madness manipulated Liz and Patty (Baroxio) to be lynched instead of him.*



Begin Night Phase​


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 6, 2011)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Sep 6, 2011)

pfft...finally.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 6, 2011)

One cannot rush ART Vasto-kun


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 6, 2011)

/dead


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2011)

maaaaaaaaaaaaaaad


----------



## Platinum (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol and it only took 6,000 years for cad to update .


----------



## Taurus Versant (Sep 6, 2011)

Better than the Drakengard game.

All I'm gonna say.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

So guys I heard this game's finally ov - Whoops


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)

cad should end it now


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

WHOOPS. I had a game running didn't I?

Well, no write up coming up.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Immortal King (Sep 11, 2011)

This is epic


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

*Fall of the Heathen God*

Asura stood against a background of crimson and darkness. Shadows cast in disturbing shapes roamed the ground and walls. 

All the combatants were on the field now. Noah hid in the shadows while Medusa hovered above, grinning ear to ear at the results of her experiment.

Shinigami himself emerged from the school and floated up to where Asura floated.

"This ends now....Asura..." He said, coolly.

"Indeed it does, but for who?" Asura asked, tilting his head slightly.

"We will find out..." Shinigami said, raising a hand and bringing it smashing down on Asura. 

The battle that ensued was rather epic, and destructive. Tsubaki and Black Star kept darting in and giving Shinigami openings in Asura's defense. Even Noah and Medusa helped to distract him.

Eventually Asura lay on the ground, battered and bloody. He panted and raised his head aiming another blast of energy from Vajra at Shinigami. Shinigami simply deflected the blow.

"Sayonara....Asura.." 

*Shinigami engaged Asura and successfully won the coin flip.*
Asura (Zenieth) was killed by Shinigami

Kilik had been watching the two enemies of Shibusen and once Asura had falled and Medusa was attempting to sneak away he charged in and together with the twin pots came crashing down on her like a fiery ton of bricks. As she burned, she shot dozens of vector arrows and snakes at him, wrapping around him and binding him in place while the arrows pierced his body. As he fell, he reached out a glove and caught her ankle, channeling all his remaining energy into it and setting off a ebonpyre that consumed both him and her.

*Both Medusa (Chibason) and Kilik (Gumby) targeted and killed each other.*

_And so the game comes to an end...._

The remnants of Spartoi and Shinigami stood in shock at Kilik's sacrifice and bowed their heads. The main threats to the world were dead. There would always be more, but for now, things were safe. Noah faded off in the distance and was only  seen making mischief and havok far away from Shibusen later.

_We will pick up the pieces...._

*Congrats to the remaining Town Faction our secondary set of winners.*

Sylar (Maka), Nimademe (Black Star), VastoLorDae (Tsubaki), Taurus Versant (Death the Kid), Banhammer (Pot of Fire/Lightning), Greenbeast (Kim), Shin Zangetsu (Shinigami), and aiyanah (Chrona)

YOU WIN!​


----------



## Saturday (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay we won!!!!

Congrats everyone

Especially Legend.


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 11, 2011)

i dont win ;_;
i feel used :/


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 11, 2011)

[*vote mvp Nimademe*](best vig ever)

Good job town


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)

Worst vigi ever


how long has it been since i won this?


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks GB


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

Actually, blame Tribulation for the worst of the bad Vigi


----------



## Awesome (Sep 11, 2011)

My scumdar was strangely accurate this game. Almost everybody I named as scum were scum (wasn't that many though, I was inactive as hell )


----------



## aiyanah (Sep 11, 2011)

b*s definitely gets the mvp
not even mafia could kill that many townies if they tried


----------



## Chibason (Sep 11, 2011)

Wow, what a fun game...I feel like I've aged several years since it began...and it feels good to finish it. Thanks for the game, Cad. 

Congrats to all the winners! Lol Blackstar. 

@Gumby-bro: Hehe i guess you got me


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

That took forever.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey we won!

I sent in the action to fight Asura two years ago and worried at the time. Then I forgot completely about it. 

Congrats town.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

No problem Chiba. I think I could have stood to test the roles somewhat more but probably what messed the game up most was the number of players. Grahf dropped and was a godfather so I was like "...damn it."

But yeah, I have ideas for other, smaller, games. Ones that I will be writing from scratch from and not basing stuff on (in one case at least). That same one will also have interesting mechanics. People may potential be disinterest due to the subject matter upon which it is based.  Plat knows what I'm talking about.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Well at least it's over i didn't really have a game plan outside of troll town for the rest of the phases.


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

Yeah, I could have potentially done things in a slightly different order but I saw no real reason to draw this out.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

Two kuuga level games back to back would have kept me from ever not gettign lynched on the first day.


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 11, 2011)

lol me and chibs in epic death duel. ftw.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

So..... how bout that Free MVP.


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 11, 2011)

I feel like I was gipped. Killed right before the end of the game by having a lynch redirect onto me with an ability that only has that as a possible chance of happening (without even telling us that it has THAT chance of happening).

Seriously, WTF? 

Oh well, I'm gonna chalk this up as a win anyway.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

KizaruTachio said:


> So..... how bout that Free MVP.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 11, 2011)

If it makes you feel better Baraxio. Cadrien didn't let me use your double life so that I could double troll with you this night phase.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

.


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2011)

*[VOTE MVP: Cubert-kun]* :ho

Dat Angela


----------



## Chibason (Sep 11, 2011)

Well I gotta give hella props to KT for being my partner in the game. He made a lot of calls in there...it's just too bad we hit BP's so many times...


----------



## gumby2ms (Sep 11, 2011)

lol this game started july-16th.


----------



## KizaruTachio (Sep 11, 2011)

Chibason said:


> Well I gotta give hella props to KT for being my partner in the game. He made a lot of calls in there...it's just too bad we hit BP's so many times...



And our investigator was garbage


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2011)

*[Vote Legend MVP]*

Scumhunted + Jester win


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 11, 2011)

lol, that took a while.

@Cad: What was Noah's last known win condition?


----------



## Cadrien (Sep 11, 2011)

Hmmm, I suppose you should win too, since I really couldn't think up anything for a specific win condition for Sloth...


----------



## blacklusterseph004 (Sep 11, 2011)

Cad said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I suppose you should win too, since I really couldn't think up anything for a specific win condition for Sloth...



You are a gracious host.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm obviously the mvp for my great performance as hiro .


----------

